# Free opérateur mobile ...



## gigab (25 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

Depuis que Free est devenu le prochain 4e opérateur, un certain nombre plus qu'un nombre certain de personnes semblent attendre avec impatience, affirmer qu'ils quitteront leur opérateur dès que Free aura dévoilé ses forfaits etc...

Mais quid du réseau ? Free venant d'arriver il ne va pas couvrir directement 99% de la population ?
Au niveau tarifs ça risque effectivement d'être assez agressif, mais le réseau va être "petit" au début ...

Qu'en pensez-vous ? Avez vous des infos là dessus ?


----------



## pepeye66 (25 Juin 2011)

Tu pourrais aussi poser ta question à "Google" qui te répondrait (entre autre) ceci:
http://www.01net.com/editorial/529235/free-mobile-passera-par-le-reseau-dorange/


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (12 Juillet 2011)

fAItes confiance à Free qui annonce un 'truc de fou' comme ils ont fait avec le marché de l'internet selon MR Miel le PDG de Free (vu sur Capital)


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Juillet 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> fAItes confiance à Free qui annonce un 'truc de fou' comme ils ont fait avec le marché de l'internet selon MR Miel le PDG de Free (vu sur Capital)



Miel ! Sors de ce corps !!......


----------



## PadawanMac (17 Juillet 2011)

Free va très certainement orienter sa couverture (logiquement) sur les grandes villes. Car 1/4 du territoire ce n'est pas énorme.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (18 Juillet 2011)

Surement dans un premier temps mais il deviendra vite National comme il a été avec l'ADSL


----------



## PadawanMac (18 Juillet 2011)

"Vite" je sais pas, développer un réseau demande d'importants moyens, même si Free s'est préparé, je ne crois pas que ça se fasse si "vite". Tout le monde, eux les premiers aimeraient être rapidement opérationnels mais quand on voit le temps mis par les 3 principaux opérateurs, ca donne une idée.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (18 Juillet 2011)

PadawanMac a dit:


> "Vite" je sais pas, développer un réseau demande d'importants moyens, même si Free s'est préparé, je ne crois pas que ça se fasse si "vite". Tout le monde, eux les premiers aimeraient être rapidement opérationnels mais quand on voit le temps mis par les 3 principaux opérateurs, ca donne une idée.




C'est certain que cela ne se fait pas du jour au lendemain.
C'est bien pour cela que cela fait un moment qu'ils s'y préparent.
Il est clair qu'avec Free Mobile on aura pas d'entrée la puissance du réseau Orange mais celà fait plus de deux ans qu'ils développent leurs réseau.

On peut donc s'attendre à quelque chose de correct niveau réseau et de surprenant niveau tarifs lol


----------



## Frodon (19 Juillet 2011)

Si cela sera du jour au lendemain, puisque Free a signé un contrat d'itinérance avec Orange, qui lui permet de bénéficier du réseau Orange sur les zones non couvertes par le réseau Free Mobile en propre, soit une couverture de 99% de la population dès le premier jour.


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (19 Juillet 2011)

Ah, ben bonne nouvelle !!!!


----------



## PadawanMac (19 Juillet 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Si cela sera du jour au lendemain, puisque Free a signé un contrat d'itinérance avec Orange, qui lui permet de bénéficier du réseau Orange sur les zones non couvertes par le réseau Free Mobile en propre, soit une couverture de 99% de la population dès le premier jour.


Free n'a actuellement pas de réseau en propre


----------



## igenerationroy (25 Juillet 2011)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Free n'a actuellement pas de réseau en propre


Free à la réputation de surprendre toutes le monde avec une bonne surprise.Pour la couverture il se prépare depuis et il y a technologie mise en place pour relayer les zone non couverte.Quoi en soit la couverture je m'abonnerai dés la sortie.


----------



## JF (25 Juillet 2011)

Il me semble, d'après les rumeurs,  que leur modèle sera sur 2 axes:

- Le quadruple play box+ mobile (déjà lancé par Bouygues avec Idéo)
ou
- le sans engagement illimité mais sans assistance (modèle lancé par B &you) 
https://www.b-and-you.fr/


Comme Free ne sera qu'un MVNO dans un premier temps il pourra à mon avis guère faire mieux... Je ne demande qu'à voir !


----------



## Myxomatom (27 Juillet 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> Si cela sera du jour au lendemain, puisque Free a signé un contrat d'itinérance avec Orange, qui lui permet de bénéficier du réseau Orange sur les zones non couvertes par le réseau Free Mobile en propre, soit une couverture de 99% de la population dès le premier jour.




C'est tout à fait exact, parcontre, il faut préciser que cet accord ne dois durer que 3 ans il me semble.

Après ces trois ans, il me semble que free s'est engagé auprès de l'ART, à couvrir au moins 93% de la population grace à son propre réseau.

Donc on peut commencer par rester chez free pendant 3 ans pour profiter du réseau orange au prix free, et ensuite faudra voir... surtout si on habite à la campagne


----------



## PadawanMac (27 Juillet 2011)

Myxomatom a dit:


> ensuite faudra voir... surtout si on habite à la campagne


C'est bien sur ce point que j'ai insisté. Il va de soi que les grandes villes seront prioritaires, le mystère demeure sur l'évolution de la couverture au gré des ans. On connait les retards qu'on eus Orange et SFR avec la 3G et on ne peut pas exclure que Free échappe par miracle aux impondérables techniques par ex.

Je ne doute pas de la capacité de Free de développer un réseau, les autres l'ont fait, mais je crois qu'il faut peu tempérer les annonces des opérateurs quels qu'ils soient et attendre.


----------



## Frodon (31 Juillet 2011)

Myxomatom a dit:


> C'est tout à fait exact, parcontre, il faut préciser que cet accord ne dois durer que 3 ans il me semble.



Non 5 ans. Au bout desquels Free doit, pour satisfaire les exigences de l'ARCEP, couvrir au moins 90% de la population. Ce qui est largement faisable.


----------



## PadawanMac (31 Juillet 2011)

Sur le papier plein de choses sont faisables, en pratique c'est souvent différent. Je rappelle que SFR et Orange se sont fait rappeler à l'ordre justement par l'ARCEP concernant leur retards en couverture 3G, c'était en 2009. L'échéance des engagements pris par les deux opérateurs à  l'obtention de leur licence en 2001 (soit 9 ans après !!), SFR couvrait 74 % de la population au lieu des  99% et Orange était à 84% au lieu des 98% promis. 

Donc permet moi de modérer ton "largement faisable" ;-)


----------



## JF (31 Juillet 2011)

Je rappelle quand même que depuis quelques années l'installation et le maintien des antennes-relais posent de sérieux problèmes sanitaires(rééls ou supposés) sur le terrain... Le renouvellement des baux est de plus en plus problématique pour les 3 opérateurs alors je me demande comment le champion Free va déployer son réseau dans ce contexte...


----------



## badmonkeyman (6 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir, 

je déterre un ancien sujet pour pousser mon petit coup de gueule car SFR m'appelle tous les jours depuis plus d'un mois pour me proposer de nouveaux contrats et qu'il y a une limite à ne pas atteindre.

Ça fait du bien de voir les prix chutés avec les forfaits B&YOU pour BT ou Sosh d'Orange et puis bientôt les forfaits RED pour SFR, depuis le temps que nous réclamons (enfin surtout pour ma part, je ne sais pas pour vous..) une baisse significative des coûts de communication.

Ma famille est chez SFR depuis plus de 10 ans, nous avons eu plus d'une quinzaine de lignes (ouverts puis par la suite résiliés et réabonnement ou réengagement). Nous sommes restés fidèles à cet opérateur, ce qui est sur le point de changer. 
Nous avons par ailleurs essayé de discuter une remise car nous payons plus de 140e de forfaits par mois, cela depuis 5 ans. Rien, l'interlocuteur fait le sourd, nous ignore totalement sauf.. 
Depuis que Free a officiellement annoncé son arrivée sur le marché du mobile, les mastodontes font des pieds à nez pour fidéliser leurs clients. Une démarche agressive qui pousse notamment mon opérateur à m'harceler, bien que je leur précise à chaque fois mon intention de me tourner vers Free.

Je ne sais plus vers quel saint me tourner car disons que je suis à bout de nerf pour ne pas être vulgaire comme je suis celui qui s'occupe les abonnements à la maison.

Bref, merci de m'avoir lu, je voulais juste savoir si j'étais le seul dans cette position.
Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (7 Octobre 2011)

Rien de mieux que LA CONCURENCE !!!


----------



## arbaot (7 Octobre 2011)

Virgin s'y met aussi alors que je suis sans engagement
appels sur le mobile et sur le fixe (n°free only)!


----------



## JF (9 Octobre 2011)

Oui si la concurrence est saine... Si elle elle ne se fait pas au prix de destruction d'emploi en France, pourquoi pas.

Client chez Free pendant 5 ans j'ai peu apprécié leur service abonné situé dans le tiers monde et leurs prestations low cost. 

Client mobile chez Bouygues j'apprécie de tomber sur des interlocuteurs qui parlent français. Et s'ils sont plus cher (quoique...) leur service client est en France.


----------



## zaladin (21 Octobre 2011)

petit sondage sur Univers freebox des mobiles qui vont uvrer sur son réseau : http://www.universfreebox.com/?

C'est l'iPhone, bien sûr, qui arrive en tête, des intentions d'achat.


----------



## JF (21 Octobre 2011)

Donc en gros le schéma c'est un abonnement sans terminal, sans engagement  ? 

C'est ce qu'a lancé B & you déjà cet été en fait...  https://www.b-and-you.fr/


----------



## bricbroc (21 Octobre 2011)

Oui, Orange et SFR ont aussi lancé ce type d'abonnement.
C'est uniquement pour éviter de se faire massacrer quand Free va sortir ses offres


----------



## JF (21 Octobre 2011)

Oui c'est Sosh et Red.
Le plus intéressant est quand même B and you.

Je crois pas du tout au "massacre" des 3 grands. 
Quand Bouygues est arrivé en 1996 il a cassé les prix, inventé le forfait, le pack...
Et malgré tout ça il a quoi ? 15 à 17% de PDM au bout de 16 ans.


----------



## bricbroc (22 Octobre 2011)

Pour moi ce que tu appelles les "3 grands" ce n'est que 3 sociétés qui ont été condamnées en justice pour entente illicite... 
Donc, tu vois, chacun voit midi à sa porte 

Ceci dit nous avons quand même un point commun : Bouygues Télécom.
Moi en tant que client et toi probablement en tant que salarié ou assimilé 

Bref, pour revenir dans le sujet : Free mobile, ce sera pour moi une bonne nouvelle de les voir arriver sur le marché. 
Pouvoir me libérer enfin des forfaits taillés au plus près pour tondre le client au plus court. 
Rêver d'un prix qui démarre à 0&#8364;, 5&#8364;, peut être 15&#8364;, pour de l'illimité 

Voilà où elle est la grandeur, et sûrement pas chez les 3 pieds nickelés


----------



## JF (22 Octobre 2011)

"salarié ou assimilé"  et pourquoi pas actionnaire pendant que t'y es ? Faut arrêter de se palucher... On peut être satisfait d'une marque et le dire: Je vante les mérites du Mac à tout mon entourage, les incite à y passer et je ne suis pas non plus rémunéré par Apple !

A contrario, quand je ne suis pas content d'une marque je sais le dire aussi ! Et je sors d'un litige (que j'ai gagné) avec Free. Je ferme la parenthèse.

Donc pour revenir au fil, je suis aussi curieux que toi de connaître leur offre qui repose sur la promesse de diviser par 2 nos factures mobiles. Sauf que cette promesse repose sur les prix de 2008...


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (9 Décembre 2011)

en voilà un qui va se faire virer du forum très bientôt


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Décembre 2011)

iphoneaccessoire a dit:


> en voilà un qui va se faire virer du forum très bientôt



...A surveiller, tu crois ? :mouais:......


----------



## iphoneaccessoire (10 Décembre 2011)

Ca y'est c'est fait lol... Déjà viré, je ne vois plus ses messages


----------



## Gwen (10 Décembre 2011)

Oui, je vire complètement les messsages maintenant. Et J'essais d'être réactif. Mais on est envahie sur igeneration.


----------



## Karamazow (10 Décembre 2011)

Personnellement j'attends avec impatience les news de Free !

En attendant, je suis passé chez La Poste, et ait diminué ma facture téléphonique par 2 !


----------



## pepeye66 (10 Décembre 2011)

Karamazow a dit:


> Personnellement j'attends avec impatience les news de Free !
> 
> En attendant, je suis passé chez La Poste, et ait diminué ma facture téléphonique par 2 !



Ben, moi aussi...Je suis à "lapostemobile".
J'attends les offres de "Free": Non pas pour y souscrire (un ancien conflit a laissé des traces) mais pour voir les réactions des concurrents et faire un choix.


----------



## bricbroc (22 Décembre 2011)

Voilà les principales offres à aujourd'hui :

http://www.leparisien.fr/images/2011/12/21/1778448_offres.jpg

Donc si free place la barre à 15&#8364;, c'est déjà -50% par rapport à toute cette belle brochette. 
Après reste juste à positionner le "prix d'attaque" et à l'autre bout le "all incluse"...
Bref je suis sûr que ça va être rigolo


----------



## JF (26 Décembre 2011)

Déjà ils ont du retard... Annoncées pour Noël leurs offres sont retardées en janvier.
Si ça fait comme la Freebox 6 et les livraisons catastrophiques, ça va être beau...


----------



## Boris 41 (26 Décembre 2011)

Dans la mesure où ils ont toujours annoncé une sortie pour début 2012, ils n'ont pas de retard. La sortie avant Noël : Rumeurs.


----------



## JF (26 Décembre 2011)

La "fuseé" sur le twitter de Niel a largement entretenu "les rumeurs"
Le problème avec Free c'est de vivre sur ces buzz...


----------



## Tigre80 (29 Décembre 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> je déterre un ancien sujet pour pousser mon petit coup de gueule car SFR m'appelle tous les jours depuis plus d'un mois pour me proposer de nouveaux contrats et qu'il y a une limite à ne pas atteindre.
> 
> ...


Bonjour, je posséde actuellement quatre forfaits chez sfr. J'ai reçu quelques appels de leur service commercial me proposant notamment leur offre carré rouge. A chaque fois, nous avons a peine le temps de répondre car ce sont des commerciaux qui récitent des textes. Je me suis donc autorisé à leur couper la parole, et leur dire ceci : "Lorsque j'avais besoin d'un renseignement il me facturait, la solution toujours pas trouver pour le dernier portable???? impossible qu'il me donne le code d'accés de déblocage?" et tout simplement, je leur ai dit que lorsqu'il me feront une offre acceptable (dans le meme axe de tarif de free, je serais peut etre interréssé. Et ensuite, en général il n'insiste pas et me souhaite une agréable journée ou soirée??? appel reçu à 20h/21h innaceptable. Pour finir, je suis chez free internet depuis leur lancement, et franchement je ne veux pas en changer, car depuis 1998, je n'ai eu que deux soucis avec free qui ont été résolus en 72 h maxi. Pour moi peu d'opérateurs tiennent leurs promesses sur leur temps d'intervention. Pierre


----------



## jeanlo123 (29 Décembre 2011)

Je suis moi aussi sur SFR depuis le début. J'en suis revenu. Impossible de me faire changer mon décodeur qui marche un jour sur 4, incompétence de la hotline, aucune réponse de à mes mails,etc.

Nous sommes passé d'une situation de monopole public à une situation d'oligopole privée. En fait, les seuls qui ont bénéficié de la libéralisation du marché c'est les actionnaires des opérateurs.

Ont c'est bien fait avoir nous les consommateurs...


----------



## JaiLaTine (29 Décembre 2011)

Etant donné que Free va sortir des forfais peu chers par rapport aux opérateurs que tout le monde connait, ces opérateurs n'auront d'autres choix que de s'aligner au niveau des prix affaire a suivre


----------



## Bigdidou (29 Décembre 2011)

Free "loue" quelles infrastructures ? Celles d'Orange ?


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Décembre 2011)

Je me demande si Free ne va pas dans un premier temps (pour des raisons structurelles) proposer des prix attractifs à ses client de Box.
Dans ce cas là, les acteurs actuels n'auraient pas d'efforts à faire sur leurs propres clients qui ne seraient donc pas concernés ! 
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Décembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Free "loue" quelles infrastructures ? Celles d'Orange ?


Oui sauf erreur c'est Orange.


----------



## JF (30 Décembre 2011)

Oui Free sera un MVNO pendant 3 ou 4 ans comme Virgin, prixtel ou NRJ mobile...


----------



## Pascal89 (30 Décembre 2011)

JF a dit:


> Oui Free sera un MVNO pendant 3 ou 4 ans comme Virgin, prixtel ou NRJ mobile...



MVNO pas vraiment, car à l'heure actuelle, Free Mobile couvre un peu plus 27% du territoire
comme le stipule la rapport de l'Acerp. 

Partout ou Free ne passera pas c'est Orange qui prendra le relais. Il me semble qu'en 2018 Free-Mobile devra couvrir plus 90% du territoire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Janvier 2012)

Orange, prêt à en découdre avec Free mobile


----------



## JF (2 Janvier 2012)

C'est logique... Orange est leader sur le fixe et le mobile et ne va pas se laisser faire par un patron prétentieux...


----------



## Gwen (2 Janvier 2012)

En attendant, on n'a toujours pas d'infos sur ce que va offrir Free. ça sent déjà le sapin pour eux


----------



## JF (2 Janvier 2012)

En gros on connait le modèle de l'offre (illimité, sans engagement, sans terminal, sans boutique...)
Reste à connaître le prix...


----------



## boss89b (3 Janvier 2012)

On dirait qu'on est de retour dans les années où free a lancé son offre ADSL... "ça va pas marcher..." Quand on voit le résultat, alors qu'ils ne sont partis de rien! Là, ça va encore tous changer, fini de nous prendre pour des pommes (sans mauvais jeu de mot), plus d'engagement, et plus d'abus de pouvoir. Je ne serais même pas étonné qu'on découvre qu'orange bouygues et SFR ne sont arrangés sur les prix pet des années, comme les lessives! 
Moi j'attends que free! En plus il va y avoir pleins de magasins en france free, de quoi rassurer ceux qui avaient peur de tous faire par téléphone!


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Janvier 2012)

Orange, SFR et Bouygues ont déjà été condamnés pour entente sur les prix.


----------



## boss89b (3 Janvier 2012)

a ben voilà: 
+1


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Janvier 2012)

boss89b a dit:


> On dirait qu'on est de retour dans les années où free a lancé son offre ADSL... "ça va pas marcher..." Quand on voit le résultat, alors qu'ils ne sont partis de rien!



Faut remettre les choses dans leur contexte , free avait debarqué dans un "jeune" marché ADSL ou tout était à faire , et ou la concurrence "s'entendait" tres bien .
Aujourd'hui , coté tarifs , free est comme ses concurrents , il ne peut jouer que sur les services qu'il propose et les 3 ténors s'alignent ,en général, rapidement .

Pour le mobile , le marché a une quinzaine d'années et les 3 "gros" ont les reins assez solides pour voir venir le petit nouveau et lui mettre tous les bâtons qu'ils voudront dans ses petites roues .
Diviser les prix par deux ? mais pour quel service ? 
si vous avez deja eu affaire au SAV free ADSL , ce qui est mon cas , vous devez savoir 
comment cela se passe


----------



## madaniso (3 Janvier 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Etant donné que Free va sortir des forfais peu chers par rapport aux opérateurs que tout le monde connait, ces opérateurs n'auront d'autres choix que de s'aligner au niveau des prix affaire a suivre



Ça va être tout de suite plus compliqué que ça. Tous les médias en rapport avec bouygues, sfr et orange, vont te marteler que pour ce prix dérisoire, vous n'aurez aucun téléphone.

Tous les gens qui changent de téléphones tous les 6 mois ne seront pas forcément avantager non plus. Par contre pour quelqu'un comme moi qui change de phone tous les 2 ans, ça va être une bouffé d'air pour ma facture.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Janvier 2012)

ça c'est certain.


----------



## PadawanMac (4 Janvier 2012)

JF a dit:


> C'est logique... Orange est leader sur le fixe et le mobile et ne va pas se laisser faire par un patron prétentieux...


Ceci dit le patron prétentieux s'est tout de même fait une place non négligeable dans le milieu des opérateurs internet. Son poids est loin d'être ridicule même s'il ne pèse pas autant que SFR ou Orange. Pour Free, l'intérêt est d'apporter une offre supplémentaire et de prendre part au marché et de se développer. 

Depuis quand un investisseur devrait être timide pour s'imposer ?




Bombigolo a dit:


> Pour le mobile , le marché a une quinzaine d'années et les 3 "gros" ont  les reins assez solides pour voir venir le petit nouveau et lui mettre  tous les bâtons qu'ils voudront dans ses petites roues .
> Diviser les prix par deux ? mais pour quel service ?


C'est là qu'est attendu Free. Cela dit, Free n'a rien à perdre, mais  tout à gagner c'est plutôt les 3 autres qui ont intérêt à surveiller la  pertinence des offres de Free et la réaction de leur clients afin d'être réactif.




Bombigolo a dit:


> si vous avez deja eu affaire au SAV free ADSL , ce qui est mon cas , vous devez savoir comment cela se passe


Allons, les histoires navrantes des SAV on en a tous connu. Free, SFR,  Orange, BT, fonctionnent avec des process et des objectifs similaires,  il n'y aucun gentils.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Janvier 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> ......
> Allons, les histoires navrantes des SAV on en a tous connu. Free, SFR,  Orange, BT, fonctionnent avec des process et des objectifs similaires,  il n'y aucun gentils.



Certes, ils sont tous avec des "hot line" pas toujours compétentes (loin s'en faut) mais si je ne me trompe pas Free a été le dernier à faire payer (chèrement) les communications à sa " hot line" et, j'en ai été la cible, ils ont utilisé très rapidement à mon égard, des voies de coercition intimidantes suite à mon refus de payer dans le cadre d'un problème dont je ne me sentais pas du tout fautif (Attention: Je fais seulement remarquer qu'ils ont été prompt à réagir fortement voir démesurément à mon sens)...C'est peut être là aussi un état d'esprit qui pourrait être insufflé par la hiérarchie au plus haut niveau non ? :mouais:


----------



## JaiLaTine (5 Janvier 2012)

madaniso a dit:


> Ça va être tout de suite plus compliqué que ça. Tous les médias en rapport avec bouygues, sfr et orange, vont te marteler que pour ce prix dérisoire, vous n'aurez aucun téléphone.
> 
> Tous les gens qui changent de téléphones tous les 6 mois ne seront pas forcément avantager non plus. Par contre pour quelqu'un comme moi qui change de phone tous les 2 ans, ça va être une bouffé d'air pour ma facture.



Ouai c'est vrai tu as raison tous les opérateurs vont dire aux personnes souhaitant aller chez free que certes les forfaits sont moins chers mais a ce prix la vous n'avez pas de téléphone ça va être leur seul argument si il ne baisse pas leur prix de forfait


----------



## xao85 (5 Janvier 2012)

Bon a priori ça pourrait être 15,99 le 1337 de la fusée. La sauce monte!


----------



## Bombigolo (5 Janvier 2012)

JaiLaTine a dit:


> Ouai c'est vrai tu as raison tous les opérateurs vont dire aux personnes souhaitant aller chez free que certes les forfaits sont moins chers mais a ce prix la vous n'avez pas de téléphone ça va être leur seul argument si il ne baisse pas leur prix de forfait



Free peut leur repondre que si ils payent plus cher chez les trois "gros" 
c'est juste parcequ'ils payent leur telephone à credit 
( ce que beaucoup n'ont toujours pas compris ! )


----------



## Karamazow (8 Janvier 2012)

Vivement le débarquement de l'offre Free !!!!


----------



## bricbroc (8 Janvier 2012)

http://www.mamie-du-cantal.com/


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2012)

Voila c'est fait, vous pouvez vous inscrire sur le site de free
http://mobile.free.fr

pour mémoire, voici les liens pour connaitre ses frais de résiliation.
Bouygues http://www.forfaitfree.com/2011/12/rejoindre-free-mobile-depuis-bouygues.html

SFR http://www.forfaitfree.com/2011/12/rejoindre-free-mobile-depuis-sfr.html

Orange http://www.forfaitfree.com/2011/12/rejoindre-free-mobile-depuis-orange.html


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

Le serveur est down.
J'espère que la téléphonie sera mieux.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2012)

Il faut être patient


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

Oui. ^^
En attendant, et si vous comptez conserver votre numéro actuel, appelez depuis votre portable le 3179 (gratuit) .
Le numéro de RIO vous sera communiqué par un serveur vocal et envoyé par SMS. 
Lors de votre inscription à Free Mobile le RIO vous sera demandé afin de conserver votre numéro actuel.


----------



## Madalvée (10 Janvier 2012)

Je suis bien content de ne plus être engagé nulle part.
J'attends de connaître ma qualité du service avant de commander cash un iPhone sur le store.
Sinon, si les autres opérateurs réagissent vite, les bonnes occasions vont fleurir.

3 go me paraissent un chiffre enfin acceptable, du temps de mon iPhone 3g Orange ne limitait pas mais le 20 du mois je recevais l'avis de franchissement du 1 go. Si le mode modem est performant, je résilie mon ADSL.

Reste à savoir si Apple ne va pas répliquer en imposant d'autres restrictions sur ses propres serveurs.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2012)

L'offre de Free est excellente si l'on ne change pas d'iPhone chaque année, dans le cas contraire elle est "quasi" égale aux autres au niveau du tarif (pour le moment il faut acheter un iPhone chez Free ou chez Apple), mais reste intéressante sur les 3Go de faire use (Data) et les appels illimités et destinations.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2012)

Pour information je suis encore engagé (SFR) jusqu'en 2013 (frais de résiliation 120 euros).

J'ai appelé SFR, j'attends fin janvier (on m'a conseillé d'attendre un peu) pour voir la réaction de SFR, offre et autre.

De plus même si chez free ils ont des bons arguments reste à savoir comment tout va se passer pour la bande passante, déjà que les clients oranges eux mêmes ont internet coupé au delà de 500 mo ... (même pas réduit coupé), en cas de saturation j'aimerai bien savoir ce qu'il va se passer, parce que un forfait inutilisable voilà quoi ... 

Donc j'attends un peu et je vais voir.

Orange et SFR ont du avoir beaucoup de travail aujourd'hui.


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2012)

Quasi ....
Sans rire


----------



## Pascal89 (10 Janvier 2012)

Pour ma part ma decision est prise, je pars chez Free. Cela fait des années que je me fais tondre par les 3 mammouths. S'ils peuvent baisser maintenant, ils pouvaient le faire avant.

Ils ont suffisamment gagner du pognon sur mon dos, c'est fini. Ils n'ont pas fini de nous prendre pour des jambons.


----------



## JaiLaTine (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai quand même un doute sur le service free :mouais:

Je vais attendre un peu


----------



## rizoto (10 Janvier 2012)

Sacrées offres y a pas à dire...

Par contre c'est HUAEWAI qui a fournit tout le matos pour leur infrastructure,3/6 des telephones proposés sont chinois et le SAV est localisé hors Europe...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Pour ma part ma decision est prise, je pars chez Free. Cela fait des années que je me fais tondre par les 3 mammouths. S'ils peuvent baisser maintenant, ils pouvaient le faire avant.
> 
> Ils ont suffisamment gagner du pognon sur mon dos, c'est fini. Ils n'ont pas fini de nous prendre pour des jambons.



C'est vrai que Free ne veut que ton bien. LOL


----------



## jeanba3000 (10 Janvier 2012)

Comme de par hasard, le forfait Orange de mon iPhone 3GS se termine&#8230; lundi ! 

Seul regret : pas de messagerie visuelle (pour le moment ? On croise les doigts).

Mon autre GSM est déjà sur un forfait pas cher sans engagement, que je pense conserver jusqu'à vérification que tout roule chez Free et que leur service est satisfaisant, et si c'est le cas, passage au forfait 2&#8364; pour ce dernier.

L'est pas belle la vie ?


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est vrai que Free ne veut que ton bien. LOL


rien que le LOL déjà j'ai des doutes.
Mais alors ta phrase... tu sais quoi, reste chez ton operateur et regarde les autres economiser.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> rien que le LOL déjà j'ai des doutes.
> Mais alors ta phrase... tu sais quoi, reste chez ton operateur et regarde les autres economiser.



Ce qu'il veut dire c'est que même free à besoin de se faire des marges. 

D'ailleurs free n'est pas forcement un bon choix si on veut être "à la mode" niveau smartphone, et si on doit s'en acheter un, de suite l'offre est beaucoup moins intéressante. 

Alors pour l'instant une "révolution", à condition de garder son portable.

Mais les offres "low cost" de sfr, bouygue & orange vont surement baisser de 15 euros, si ils veulent s'aligner.


----------



## bricbroc (10 Janvier 2012)

Même si ce n'est pas la phrase que j'aurais choisi non plus pour cette première journée, il n'en reste pas moins que Free n'est pas régit par la loi de 1901...

Mais personnellement, je préfère voir le "troublion" comme un gravillon dans chaque godasse des triplés déjà dans la place, car lui, au moins, fait bouger les lignes


----------



## naas (10 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ce qu'il veut dire c'est que même free à besoin de se faire des marges.
> 
> D'ailleurs free n'est pas forcement un bon choix si on veut être "à la mode" niveau smartphone, et si on doit s'en acheter un, de suite l'offre est beaucoup moins intéressante.
> 
> ...



 mais l'iPhone est disponible et indépendant du forfait de plus le mode modem est inclus pas en plus comme les autres.


----------



## JustTheWay (10 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> mais l'iPhone est disponible et indépendant du forfait de plus le mode modem est inclus pas en plus comme les autres.



Mais ton iphone tu le payes quand même  (ou tu gardes l'ancien).

Enfaite free est de suite moins intéressant pour des clients qui ne possède pas de téléphone ou qui souhaite le remplacer.

Mais très intéressant pour ceux qui souhaite garder leurs téléphones. (480 euros d'économie en deux ans pour ma part).

Donc si je veux changer de tel le prix doit être inférieur à 480 euros, et 480 - le prix du mobile = économie réalisé. Donc au final j'économise pas tant que ça.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

Il te faut regarder la présentation de free et comparer les offres actuelles, et tu verras si ton jugement n'est pas modifié


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Il te faut regarder la présentation de free et comparer les offres actuelles, et tu verras si ton jugement n'est pas modifié



J'ai bien comparé, j'attends de voir ce que SFR me propose avant de foncer tête baissé.



A peine lancé déjà saturé ... Je suis désolé mais bon orange/sfr lanceraient une offre, le serveur aurait saturé on aurait tous crié aux scandales.  

Personnellement le service résiliation SFR j'ai attendu 3 minutes, tu imagines si tu veux te désengager de free si ils peuvent même pas gérer leurs nouveautés ... ou juste si tu as un problème ...


----------



## badmonkeyman (11 Janvier 2012)

Incroyable, j'ai lancé safari avec AutoRefresh (tous les 4 secondes car à la 5ème, tu retombes sur la page des offres) sur la page de souscription pour le nouveau forfait chez Free depuis 22h, il est maintenant 4h30 du matin, leur réseau est toujours saturé.

Je ne suis donc pas le seul à camper comme un "pigeon" toute la nuit ?
Heureusement que je bosse sur mon dossier. Je n'aurai pas patienté tout ce temps là même devant un film / séries..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> rien que le LOL déjà j'ai des doutes.
> Mais alors ta phrase... tu sais quoi, reste chez ton operateur et regarde les autres economiser.



Free n'est pas plus philanthrope qu'Orange et les autres. Et ils peuvent te b... d'une autre façon.

Quand je lis ce genre de commentaires, ça me rappelle les commentaires idéalistes qui sont parfois fait sur Apple.

Pour l'instant, la seule bonne nouvelle est que ça va obliger Orange et cie à bouger. Donc peut-être que leurs clients y gagneront aussi un peu.


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

iDuck a dit:


> Free n'est pas plus philanthrope qu'Orange et les autres. Et ils peuvent te b... d'une autre façon.
> 
> Quand je lis ce genre de commentaires, ça me rappelle les commentaires idéalistes qui sont parfois fait sur Apple.
> 
> Pour l'instant, la seule bonne nouvelle est que ça va obliger Orange et cie à bouger. Donc peut-être que leurs clients y gagneront aussi un peu.




Free refait ce qu'ils ont fait en fai et vous avez des doutes ...
Bon on en reparle dans 6 mois. 
Pour rappel les appels vers les portables depuis la freebox à forcé les autres a faire de même alors que c'était tout bonnement impossible 
Pour rappel regardez combien vaut l'option therering chez eux quand Free l'offre 
Etc etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h51 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> J'ai bien comparé, j'attends de voir ce que SFR me propose avant de foncer tête baissé.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh... Free lance une nouvelle société pas un nouveau service ou un nouveau forfait 
Il n'y a pas de service résiliation puisque n'il y a pas d'abonnement obligatoire chez Free


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2012)

Non mais attend free n'est pas une nouvelle société je vois pas en quoi c'est justifiable.


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2012)

Salut !

Je viens apporter ma contribution / opinion au débat :

Je trouve que les forfaits sont très intéressants pour qui ne veut pas changer de téléphone...

Pour ceux qui en voudrait un nouveau, au final l'économie n'est pas énorme, même après 2 ans, quand on prend un téléphone récent neuf à coté (comme l'a fait remarquer JustTheWay).

Je trouve ça dommage... 

En attendant, c'est surtout pour les utilisateurs free que c'est intéressant !
Même si je ne passerai pas chez eux, (en tout cas pas pour le moment), j'espère que ça fera bouger les choses...


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non mais attend free n'est pas une nouvelle société je vois pas en quoi c'est justifiable.


C'est justifiable car:
1 nouveau site web
2 nombre de visites uniques supérieur a 4,3 millions de visiteurs uniques
3 nouvel opérateur


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

C'est peut-être le début de la fin du téléphone ""subventionné"" pour tous les opérateurs, il se pourrait aussi que les consommateurs changent moins souvent leurs iPhones.
D'autre part, le data à l'étranger n'est pas donné 5&#8364; le Mo.
J'attends un peu pour voir si la concurrence , mais je n'y crois pas. 
J'aimerais aussi savoir comment le réseau Free va supporter la charge, je sais qu'à 75% il s'appuie sur le réseau Orange, donc sur le papier c'est bon, mais c'est la guerre des opérateurs, tous les coups sont permis :rateau:


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

Pour tous les détails lisez ce PDF
http://mobile.free.fr/docs/tarifs.pdf


----------



## macinside (11 Janvier 2012)

c'est fait pour le PDF et pour l'abonnement


----------



## Simbouesse (11 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> C'est peut-être le début de la fin du téléphone ""subventionné"" pour tous les opérateurs...





Arf... c'est triste parce que tellement vrai...

En fait, la vraie révolution c'est l'offre unique avec le tout illimité...
Mais si je prends mon cas personnel (dont tout le monde se fout royalement), je n'utilise jamais mes 2h de communication. Donc je préfère aller voir ailleurs que chez free, avoir un téléphone subventionné avec un forfait pas beaucoup plus cher que free, engagé pour 12 mois, et tout les ans changer de tel !


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> c'est fait pour le PDF et pour l'abonnement



Cool 
J'attends que mon iphone soit débloqué par Bouygues :sleep::hein::mouais:


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de la messagerie vocale visuelle ?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de la messagerie vocale visuelle ?


Pas disponible pour l'instant.


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

&#65532;Quid du dépôt de garantie de 200, lorsque l'on part de chez Free ?


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> &#65532;Quid du dépôt de garantie de 200&#8364;, lorsque l'on part de chez Free ?


il te le garde et même ils doublent le prix tu leur doit donc 400 euros   
Bon sérieusement, il ne faut pas confondre paiement du téléphone et forfait.
le forfait est sans engagements.
Le financement du téléphone est un crédit complètement séparé.


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> il te le garde et même ils doublent le prix tu leur doit donc 400 euros



 Bon, je précise (on a déjà vu des embrouilles à ce niveau chez d'autres FAI, Orange me doit 100&#8364; depuis des lustres).
On récupère toute la somme, ou aura-t-on des frais, sous combien de temps est on recrédité, etc ?


----------



## Tosay (11 Janvier 2012)

Juste pour vous dire que , d'après une amie travaillant chez Bouygues, BT lance des nouvelles offres ce lundi


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Janvier 2012)

Il était temps! ^^


----------



## bricbroc (11 Janvier 2012)

Tiens ça me fait penser qu'il faut que je les appelle pour leur dire d'aller se faire enfumer avec leur offre 2h à 28.90


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2012)

Free et son incapacité à "résorber" les flux de connexions !
Franchement: Quand je vois leurs offres et leur impact prévisible je me demande pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis plus de capacité d'accueil sur leur site ! ??
C'est à croire que ce sont de bons "commerciaux" ou "marqueteurs" mais encore une fois je redoute leur capacité à résoudre les problèmes techniques...
Mais on verra bien ce qu'il en sera !
Perso (car un pigeon averti en vaut deux) je vais patienter un peu (peux pas faire autrement: Je ne peux pas me connecter et je n'ai pas envie de faire le pied de grue sur leur page d&#8217;accueil) et voir ce que les autres vont proposer.
"Quand on s'est fait tondre...On reste frileux !"


----------



## boddy (11 Janvier 2012)

Il y a un an environ, j'ai tenté l'expérience Free pour Internet - TV - Tél. illimité.

Réception du matériel : RAS.
Mais... trois mois plus tard, les deux techniciens qui sont venus à mon domicile (oui, j'ai bien écrit 3 mois !) ont fait le même constat : ma ligne est ok, mon installation est ok, il faut juste que quelqu'un de Free me branche sur le répartiteur Télécom ! (Je précise que je n'habite pas dans le désert ).

Comme en 3 mois, personne ne s'est donné la peine de le faire, j'ai résilié mon contrat qui n'avait jamais fonctionné et j'ai reçu une facture de 90  environ pour résiliation de contrat. Le courrier que je leur ai envoyé... m'a valu une lettre d'excuse, de total remboursement des abonnements prélevées et l'exonération des 90  !!!

Free est une toute petite enseigne, tout est sous-traitée : techniciens, SAV, utilisation du réseau Orange, etc... M'y reprendront pas de sitôt, moi je vous le dis


----------



## wip (11 Janvier 2012)

boddy a dit:


> Il y a un an environ, j'ai tenté l'expérience Free pour Internet - TV - Tél. illimité.
> 
> Réception du matériel : RAS.
> Mais... trois mois plus tard, les deux techniciens qui sont venus à mon domicile (oui, j'ai bien écrit 3 mois !) ont fait le même constat : ma ligne est ok, mon installation est ok, il faut juste que quelqu'un de Free me branche sur le répartiteur Télécom ! (Je précise que je n'habite pas dans le désert ).
> ...


 
Tu as eu de la chance ! En 2006, j'ai eu exactement le même souci, et malgré plusieurs couriers et avoir fait opposition à ma banque, , ils m'ont promit les huissiers pendant des mois . Je les ai jamais vu :rateau:.
Depuis, je roule avec le neuf /sfr et j'en suis plutot content


----------



## boddy (11 Janvier 2012)

wip a dit:


> Tu as eu de la chance ! En 2006, j'ai eu exactement le même souci, et malgré plusieurs couriers et avoir fait opposition à ma banque, , ils m'ont promit les huissiers pendant des mois . Je les ai jamais vu :rateau:.
> Depuis, je roule avec le neuf /sfr et j'en suis plutot content



Moi aussi, dans le courrier où ils me réclamaient 90  pour résiliation, j'ai eu droit à la petite phrase sur les huissiers. Dans mon courrier de réponse, je leur proposais le Tribunal tout de suite, précisant que ça m'arrangeait parce que je pourrais demander des dommages et intérêts. Faut croire que ça les a fait réfléchir, parce que j'ai très rapidement eu un remboursement intégral par virement sur mon compte bancaire et je n'ai bien évidemment jamais payé les 90 , puisque j'avais fait stopper les prélèvements.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2012)

Suite à mon post ci dessus je viens de me rendre compte que les inscriptions sont, pour le moment, réservées aux abonnés à la FreeBox !
Donc pas étonnant que je n'ai que des "Oups" 
En me rendant sur des forums dédiés aux "Freenautes" je me rends compte qu'ils ont quand même pas mal de problèmes !...Mais, comme ils sont entre "Freeusers" ils y sont habitués !!


----------



## Pascal89 (11 Janvier 2012)

On a tous eu un jour l'autre une ou plusieurs expériences malheureuse avec un FAI ou opérateur téléphonie mobile, moi c'est Orange et SFR. Ils se valent tous, simplement des cas particuliers font qu'à un moment ou à un autre cela ne se passe pas comme on voudrait  et là c'est le drame. Je chez Free et j'en suis très content. J'ai donc souscrit normalement à l'offre de téléphonie mobile. Je risque quoi? rien car je me barre quand je veux. Et puis quand j'entends le discours des 3 mammouths qui viennent nous dire maintenant qu'ils ont les moyens de contrer Free, et bien pourquoi n'ont ils pas baisser leurs prix avant et bien tout simplement parce qu'ils voulaient presser le citron encore un peu des fois qu'il reste encore quelques gouttes.


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> ..... Et puis quand j'entends le discours des 3 mammouths qui viennent nous dire maintenant qu'ils ont les moyens de contrer Free, et bien pourquoi n'ont ils pas baisser leurs prix avant et bien tout simplement parce qu'ils voulaient presser le citron encore un peu des fois qu'il reste encore quelques gouttes.



Mais çà, c'est la dure et impitoyable loi du marché et de la concurrence même si l'on a l'impression (un fort doute ?)  que la concurrence n'a pas joué son rôle !
Mais bien sur, cette même loi du marché va leur faire perdre pas mal de clients qui n'ont certainement pas de scrupules à les quitter...N'est ce pas ?
Mais, pour l'avoir vécu en d'autres circonstances, les clients sont eux aussi sans foi ni loi; ils ont même la mémoire courte. Bien nombreux seront ceux qui jurant qu'ils ne pardonneront pas l'affront qu'ils ont vécu seront prêts à revenir chez leur ancien fournisseur pour peu qu'il soit mieux placé...Qui en doute ?


----------



## Pascal89 (11 Janvier 2012)

Mais c'est sur, le client ira toujours ou c est le plus interressant pour son porte monnaie. Macg vient de publier les nouveaux tarifs d'orange, et, lorsque je les regarde j'ai vraiment l impression qu'il n ont rien compris


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

donc les grincheux restez chez votre opérateur et regardez ceux qui ont tord et rien compris economiser pendant que vous avez raison et payez deux fois plus


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2012)

@ Pascal89:
Bien sur que si, ils ont bien (tout) compris mais ils jouent sur leur position et ils vont procéder par étapes:
Tout d'abord, ils ne peuvent pas "sauver" les freenautes qui ont un gros intérêt à prendre aussi leurs mobile chez Free.
Ensuite ils savent que ceux qui sont clients à leur box seront plus difficiles à capter par Free et c'est pour ceux là que leur nouvelle tarification est lancée (par SOSH). Elle n'est pas à la hauteur de Free mais elle est suffisamment calculée (avec des positions intermédiaires) pour que les clients réfléchissent avant d'aller chez Free.
Free va en fait récupérer ses propres clients FreeBox, les gros râleurs (à raison !), les gros consommateurs de data et aussi les tout petits consommateurs (mais là je pense que Orange et autres historiques ne réagiront pas.)
Virgin (SFR) est lui en train de réagir fortement...Il faut dire qu'ils ont plus à perdre avec Bouygues....
A suivre !


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h26 ----------




naas a dit:


> donc les grincheux restez chez votre opérateur et regardez ceux qui ont tord et rien compris economiser pendant que vous avez raison et payez deux fois plus



Mauvaise foi ou provocation ?


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> donc les grincheux restez chez votre opérateur et regardez ceux qui ont tord et rien compris economiser pendant que vous avez raison et payez deux fois plus



C'est pas une question d'être grincheux, c'est une question de prudence .

Parce que moi aussi j'ai été client de free box et mon expérience n'a pas été très fructueuse avec le SAV. Du coup j'ai résilié.


----------



## bricbroc (11 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mauvaise foi ou provocation ?


cela ne peut pas être de la mauvaise foi car en face du forfait à 2&#8364; il n'y a, pour l'instant, pas d'adversaire


----------



## naas (11 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mauvaise foi ou provocation ?


A toi de voir
[YOUTUBE]dmhEu8Zx3j4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Emmanuel94 (11 Janvier 2012)

mais d'une part le terminal n'est pas subventionné, il n'existe pas de réelle certitude sur la qualité du réseau.

Niel a raison d'épingler les opérateurs en place, toutefois il néglige plusieurs éléments

- il n' a qu'une partie du territoire couvert avec son réseau, et c'est toujours moins cher de passer de 0 à 30 % que de passer de 70 à 100 %, on a alors moins de choix et plus de contraintes.

- il n'assure pas de SAV en propre

- Pour le moment pas de réseaux physique hormis quelques boutiques

- pas de vieux salariés plus chers et moins performants, pas de fonctionnaires

- pas de dividendes

- sa licence, même si c'est justifié du fait du décalage temporel lui a couté moins de 10 % de celle payée par ORANGE ... 

- pas de passif antérieur ou de coût de restructuration

Il est normal qu'un nouvel entrant soit moins cher, et cela va faire bouger les lignes, mais je ne suis pas épaté par la baisse proposée. 

Pour une fois c'est le consommateur le gagnant qu'il parte chez Free ou pas ... et pour cela la venue de Free est bonne


----------



## Bombigolo (11 Janvier 2012)

Pour ceux qui mettent en avant la qualité du reseau Orange ( qu'utilisera Free ) ,
etant passé l'an dernier chez NRJ , j'ai pu constater ladite "qualité" , celle qu'Orange 
offre aux petits opérateurs à qui elle loue ses services : déconnections à repetition ,
coupures , debit lamentable 
Depuis , dans l'attente de l'offre Free , j'etais passé chez B&you ou , dans les memes 
conditions d'utilisation , je n'ai jamais eu de problème .

A suivre donc ( pour moi en tout cas ) en attendant de voir la reaction des concurrents 
et les premiers retours des nouveaux utilisateurs Free


----------



## pepeye66 (11 Janvier 2012)

Tous les moyens sont bons ?
Le 7139 ou bien le N° direct pour obtenir son RIO chez Orange est inopérant: Une voix précise qu'il n'est joignable qu'entre 6h. et 22h... Pour un service automatisé voilà que maintenant les "robots "ont droit à une pause nocturne ?


----------



## bricbroc (12 Janvier 2012)

Au sujet du réseau, entre le client qui est chez Orange avec son illimité à 80/100 et celui qui va chez Sosh et payera 40 pour la même durée : 
Auront-ils, d'après vous, la même qualité de "fourniture" : voix, data, surf, toussa


----------



## macinside (12 Janvier 2012)

Juste parce que ça me fait rire


----------



## Bombigolo (12 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tous les moyens sont bons ?
> Le 7139 ou bien le N° direct pour obtenir son RIO chez Orange est inopérant



Heuuu , c'est pas plutot le 3179 ?

C'est celui que j'ai fait , et qui fonctionne


----------



## Simbouesse (12 Janvier 2012)

C'est marrant, sans que chacun se prononce, on peut voir très bien qui ira et qui n'ira pas 

Je pense, pour une fois, qu'à l'heure actuelle le meilleur comportement est d'être modéré et patient... Tout d'abord parce que la résiliation d'un contrat ça coûte des sous, parce que les téléphones ne sont pas subventionnés et que la concurrence va forcément s'aligner, plus ou moins bien sur ce qui est fait chez free.

Bref, rien ne sert de courir...


----------



## Emmanuel94 (12 Janvier 2012)

LE MONDE INFORMATIQUE DU 22/12/2010 :

_"Après plusieurs années de débat, la FCC a donc voté un texte concernant la neutralité du net. __Les principes étaient plus ou moins connus et peuvent se classer ainsi, interdiction du filtrage et du blocage de contenu, d'application, de service ou de terminal par les opérateurs__. Seuls les sites légaux sont concernés, les applications ne font pas partie du périmètre. On note aussi la possibilité pour les opérateurs de proposer une tarification à l'usage selon le niveau de service et d'utilisation de bande passante. Les entreprises pourront ainsi offrir des services spécialisés en dehors de l'Internet public pour décongestionner les réseaux.

Sur ces derniers, la FCC fait une distinction entre haut débit mobile et filaire. Les opérateurs de téléphonie mobile disposeront de moins de contraintes sur le blocage de contenu. Pour le président de la FCC, il s'agit de protéger les évolutions d'un marché non mature et en plein développement._*

Les consommateurs inquiets*

_Selon les critiques, les règles adoptées prévoient moins de protections pour les abonnés haut débit mobile, pouvant conduire à une fracture de l'Internet. Le texte défendu par le président de la FCC Julius Genachowski, ne ferait pas distinction entre haut débit mobile et filaire entraînant une « discrimination injustifiée » sur le trafic web. Le plan de Julius Genachowski a été approuvé après plus de sept ans de débat sur la neutralité du net.  Il a défendu ces règles comme étant « forte et équilibrée »._

C'est un peu ce que je crains pour les consommateurs qui vont souscrire des forfaits "low cost" et ce quelque soit l'opérateur, il est légal donc de créer une discrimation entre les différents utilisateurs en fonction des revenus.

"Tous les animaux sont égaux, mais il y en a de plus égaux que d'autres" cette conclusion de la fable d'Orwell qui date de 1945 pourrait se trouver vérifiée assez rapidement


----------



## bricbroc (12 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est marrant, sans que chacun se prononce, on peut voir très bien qui ira et qui n'ira pas
> 
> Je pense, pour une fois, qu'à l'heure actuelle le meilleur comportement est d'être modéré et patient... Tout d'abord parce que la résiliation d'un contrat ça coûte des sous, parce que les téléphones ne sont pas subventionnés et que la concurrence va forcément s'aligner, plus ou moins bien sur ce qui est fait chez free.
> 
> Bref, rien ne sert de courir...


+1.
Mais c'est comme pour toute nouveauté, tu as ceux qui sont dans les starting-block depuis le début pour pouvoir dire en premier : C'est le bonheur  
Et en coulisse, alors que les plâtres ne sont pas encore sec, c'est les premiers bug et autres lenteurs qui remplacent vite les cotillons du pot de bienvenue 

Edit : au niveau tarif, Sosh reprend l'avantage avec son 2h à 14,90


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> +1.
> ........ au niveau tarif, Sosh reprend l'avantage avec son 2h à 14,90



Il n'est pas non plus si mal que çà pour son tarif à 24,90 &#8364; + son offre de réduction de 90 &#8364; sur le 4S 16 Go (le tout bien sur comparativement à Free)
Quand tu fais le comparatif sur 2 ans (Chez Free il te faut au minimum 2 ans pour payer ton iphone) Eh bien le coût est à l'avantage de SOSH
Bien sur, si tu es un gros consommateur de data (attention avec le 4S) Free est incontournable !
Et puis chez sosh il te faut au départ débourser une plus forte somme pour l'achat de l'phone...Ce n'est pas neutre !
Mais si tu es plus "homus téléphonus" et que le réseau d'Orange te rassure sosh est pas si mal (bien que engagé pour 1 an)


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Edit : au niveau tarif, Sosh reprend l'avantage avec son 2h à 14,90


ah bon  et pourquoi il reprends l'avantage ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'attends de voir le forfait Data de Free et comment ils répondront au forfait Virgin a 10&#8364;. 

Je consomme pas mon heure de voix. La Data par contre...


----------



## bricbroc (12 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> ah bon  et pourquoi il reprends l'avantage ?


parce que 14,90 c'est 5  de gagné par rapport aux 19.99 de Free


----------



## naas (12 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> parce que 14,90 c'est 5  de gagné par rapport aux 19.99 de Free



1 Go maxi chez sosh et après on te coupe le robinet, chez free on te le reduit après 3 
et je te parle pas de la conenxion automatique aux freebox

2 heures contre l'illimité chez free, pour l'illimité il te faut monter a 25 euros.

donc ils reprennent l'avantage...bon pourquoi pas :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Janvier 2012)

En même temps le "tout illimité" est un peu inutile, personnellement je téléphone peu, je surf peu, et j'envoie beaucoup de texto, avoir 3 GO et appel illimité c'est totalement inutile pour moi.

Donc les avantages c'est en fonction de nos besoin, et pas en fonction de l'offre. 

Une chose est certaine tu peux pas faire tout en même temps donc ....


----------



## bricbroc (12 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a bien résumé : si je chausse du 43 pas la peine d'acheter du 45 

Perso je consomme peu de voix (- d'une heure), pareil avec le surf. Par contre beaucoup de boites mails à récupérer. Bref, à ce jour, rarement dépassé 500 Mo de data. Donc, les 1Go de Sosh double déjà une capacité data que je ne n'utiliserai pas en totalité. Donc l'histoire du robicot qui se ferme : même pas peur 

Par contre, je reste reconnaissant à Free d'avoir jeté le pavé dans la mare 
Ils ont déjà réussi a atteindre un 1er objectif : faire réagir les autres de mainière rapidos d'ailleurs, et montrer ainsi qu'il est possible de proposer des services de communications plus abordables.
Rien que pour ça, je les remercie


----------



## teo (12 Janvier 2012)

Hop.
Ayé. C'est fait. 
Je sais que je vais essuyer les plâtres. Je sais que je vais galérer par moment. Qu'Orange sera sans doute très souvent de mauvaise foi et me fera passer après ses propres abonnés ou qu'ils m'emmerderont avec des factures à payer dans 2 mois. Qu'il y aura des soucis de réseaux, d'antennes, que sais-je encore. Je me demande en combien de temps la portabilité sera effective. Vraiment. Mais basta.

Avec Free à 15,99&#8364; je commence à économiser dès juillet, mon contrat courant jusqu'en novembre chez Orange. Orange ne m'a pas contacté ces dernières semaines pour être certain que je ne partirais pas. Pas d'offres, rien, pas un conseiller à l'appel, rien. L'appli Orange et moi m'affirmant que mon forfait m'allait bien. Trop certain on dirait. Je me demande combien vont partir encore sous contrat. Et combien en totalité.

Aucun soucis de connexion hier -avec les identifiants Free, aucun soucis, en 20 secondes, tout était fait: 3 étapes, tout est déjà pré-rempli, vu que c'est lié à l'abo Free-, par contre 2h et demi de délai pour recevoir l'email de confirmation. Mais il est bien arrivé vers 13h. J'imagine que je vais recevoir ma puce d'ici la fin de la semaine ? Honnêtement les gueulantes du type "gnagnagna serveur en rade", je rigole. Ils auraient surtout dire: "Premier jour, c'est juste pour les abonnés." ça aurait évité que les gars se prennent la tête à surcharger les serveurs avec des requêtes inutiles.

Quand j'étais chez SFR pour le mobile et avec le Triple-Play chez Free, ça me revenait à 66,99&#8364; : sans internet/sms illimité (la seule chose qu'ils me proposaient pour me retenir c'était un iPhone 3Gs à 210&#8364; avec un forfait à 49&#8364; sur deux ans ! / Nov. 2010) !!!
Le passage chez Orange m'a permis de passer à 55,99&#8364; avec un forfait Style basique mais suffisant, à 26&#8364;.

J'arrive donc, avec mon abo de base à 29,99&#8364; (Freebox v. 5, sans télé { que je peux voir quand même dans VLC  }) + l'abo Mobile, à 45,99&#8364;.

Bref, il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver un FAI qui vienne brancher la copropriété à la fibre, tout est en place dans l'immeuble. Y'a qu'à ouvrir le robinet. Et Free s'est désisté, après 5 ans de silence et une installation se limitant au câblage de la cage d'escalier et de la cave. J'imagine qu'ils ont eu l'appétit plus gros que le ventre de ce côté-là.


----------



## boris20 (12 Janvier 2012)

Je me suis inscrit hier soir pour un forfait a 19,99 en demandant la portabilité du numéro et je n'ai toujours pas de mail de confirmation, c'est normal? quelqu'un a déjà fait la même chose et obtenu ce fameux mail rapidement?
Ceci dit quel plaisir d'envoyer balader le commercial de chez orange cet après midi qui me proposait des points supplémentaires avec un forfait plus cher que l'actuel!!! (couillu le mec) pour changer mon aifaune car mon engagement se termine le 1 février.


----------



## pepeye66 (12 Janvier 2012)

boris20 a dit:


> Je me suis inscrit hier soir pour un forfait a 19,99 en demandant la portabilité du numéro et je n'ai toujours pas de mail de confirmation, c'est normal? quelqu'un a déjà fait la même chose et obtenu ce fameux mail rapidement?
> ........



Idem pour moi: J'ai souscrit un forfait à 2 ce matin à 9h. et pas encore reçu le mail promis; seul le mail d'AR a été reçu. Je suis comme toi dans l'attente  mouais


----------



## nicogala (13 Janvier 2012)

Depuis ce matin je tente de prendre un forfait, mais je ne parviens pas à passer la page d'identification, c'est bien le n° de tél fixe qui a servi à l'inscription Freebox et qui tient lieu d'identifiant sur la page Compte de l'abonnement Freebox hein ?
Je rentre ce numéro et le même mot de passe que pour le compte Freebox mais qd je valide le formulaire, l'affichage clignote et rien ne se passe... mais que se passe-til ? Mais qu'est-ce qu'ils se passe ?


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2012)

Yes le 0491 quelque chose avec le mot de passe que personne ne peut retenir
c'est pas celui de mafreebox.freebox ni l'identifiant pour le SAV :casse:


----------



## momo-fr (13 Janvier 2012)

Chez nous pas de smartphone (pas besoin) mais 2 comptes mobile Orange à 15 &#8364; chacun pour 1 heure de tél / mois.

Nous sommes abonnés Internet chez Free&#8230; 

Orange : 15 + 15 = 30 &#8364; / mois

Free mobile : 0 + 2 = 2 &#8364; / mois

*Merci qui ?*


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2012)

Je viens de téléphoner a universal mobile, ils vont proposer dans les jours à venir des nouvelles formules plus intéressantes, attendons donc :style: ... avant de partir cher free


----------



## nicogala (13 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Yes le 0491 quelque chose avec le mot de passe que personne ne peut retenir
> c'est pas celui de mafreebox.freebox ni l'identifiant pour le SAV :casse:



 , perdu moi maintenant c'est 0442 (chuis comme James Dean, à l'est d'Eden...  )

Le passe que personne retient, tu peux le changer dans ton interface Freebox, c'est ce que j'ai fait et c'est le nouveau que j'utilise pour m'y connecter... mais même le "vieux" en charabia ne fonctionne pas (et c'est plutôt normal) ...
En fait je n'ai qu'un couple identifiant/passe pour tous les services que tu cites...

A moins que leurs serveurs soient encore "out" ... très possible, mais comme je lis qu'hier aprem y avait pas de problème...


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je viens de téléphoner a universal mobile, ils vont proposer dans les jours à venir des nouvelles formules plus intéressantes, attendons donc :style: ... avant de partir cher free



  

Naas vient de retourner sa veste ! 

... enfin... presque... 

PS : Pour rappel


> donc les grincheux restez chez votre opérateur et regardez ceux qui ont tord et rien compris economiser pendant que vous avez raison et payez deux fois plus


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2012)

J'attends le 21 pour baisser mon forfait et ainsi diminuer mes frais de résiliation, hors de question de payer 1/4 d'un forfait hors de prix


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Heuuu , c'est pas plutot le 3179 ?
> 
> C'est celui que j'ai fait , et qui fonctionne



Oups ! je l'ai mal écrit confused mais je l'ai bien composé !


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2012)

SMS d'orange reçu, la portabilité est en route !

(et en attendant je suis content d'avoir fait rire du monde : http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/Detournement-Parodie-Free-Mobile-Buzz,2223.html )


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> SMS d'orange reçu, la portabilité est en route !
> 
> (et en attendant je suis content d'avoir fait rire du monde : http://www.tomsguide.fr/actualite/Detournement-Parodie-Free-Mobile-Buzz,2223.html )



J'ai trouvé que c'était pas mal, (j'avais déjà vu), cependant free + portable n'est pas du tout avantageux, enfin au niveau des comptes on s'y retrouve donc (euuhh oui il y a pas que l'iphone dans la vie hein....)  

Et même l'offre international, elle vaut guère mieux que les autres au final vu que c'est que sur les fixes, si je garde mon téléphone je passe chez free, si j'en veux un nouveau je reste chez les "gros".

J'attends également fin janvier.


----------



## Samus (13 Janvier 2012)

L'espace abonné de Free mobile est ouvert !! Alors pour ceux, qui comme  moi, n'avaient reçu aucun mail d'accusé reception ou de confirmation, il  suffit de cliquer sur "mot de passe oublié", de rentrer son nom, son  prénom et son adresse email et le tour est joué, vous arrivez à la page  ou vous en êtes, sur les 4 étapes disponibles !! 

 alleluia !!!


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2012)

étape 2 

et comme nous sommes le vendredi 13







via @macinside


----------



## Madalvée (13 Janvier 2012)

Bon, c'est fini l'hystérie alors que pas une seconde de communication n'a encore été passée sur le réseau téléphonique Free ? On dirait des puceaux invités au premier rang de l'élection de Miss France.


----------



## Samus (13 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> On dirait des puceaux invités au premier rang de l'élection de Miss France.



Pour qui tu te prends pour insulter les gens comme ça ? Et si on es aussi hystérique que ça, c'est juste parce qu'on vient de trouver le libérateur qui vient nous délivrer des griffes du triumvirat qui nous volait depuis 15 ans au mépris des lois de la République Française. 

http://www.autoritedelaconcurrence.fr/user/standard.php?id_rub=149&id_article=501

C'est juste ça. Excuse nous d'en être content. Mais je comprends ton mépris. J'imagine que tu es tellement riche que quelques euros arrachés induments de ta poche ne te font pas grand chose...


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2012)

Madalvée a dit:


> Bon, c'est fini l'hystérie alors que pas une seconde de communication n'a encore été passée sur le réseau téléphonique Free ? On dirait des puceaux invités au premier rang de l'élection de Miss France.



Fake off


----------



## Powerdom (13 Janvier 2012)

On peut lire ceci sur la FAQ que Free vient de mettre en ligne :
Le suivi d'activation

Comment puis-je vérifier que ma souscription a été enregistrée ?
J'ai reçu l'eMail de confirmation de souscription. Quand vais-je recevoir ma carte SIM ?
Votre carte SIM est expédiée par courrier postal (lettre simple), dans un délais indicatif allant de 10 à 15 jours.
La procédure d'activation sera notifiée dans le courrier reçu.

Source


----------



## iGas (13 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis que l'annonce des forfaits Free ont été annoncé j'ai l'impression d'halluciner, que les français ont perdu leurs cerveaux et leurs calculettes.

Je pense déjà que la moitié des français ne savent pas qu'en s'engageant chez un opérateur, ils payent leur téléphone dans le prix du forfait !



Bon, pour rentrer dans le concret. Je prend une situation classique : je veux un iPhone 4S, un forfait confortable et m'engager seulement 1 an.

*- Free : *
Prix du forfait 19,99&#8364;. 
Prix de l'iPhone : 650&#8364;
Prix de l'iPhone à crédit : 750&#8364;
750 + (19,99*12) =* 989&#8364;* par an
PAYER SON IPHONE A CREDIT REVIENT A S'ENGAGER !!

*- SFR (ma situation) :*
Prix de l'iPhone en ouverture de ligne : 200&#8364;
Prix du forfait (2h + illimité soir et week end + sms illi + internet bla bla bla) qui en découle : 55&#8364;/mois
200 + (55*12) = *860&#8364;* par an

*SFR, plus de 100&#8364; moins cher !*

Elle est où l'arnaque ? SFR m'arnaqué pendant des années ?! Non !

Alors oui vous allez me dire, "Oui mais free c'est illimité !". Quel est le pourcentage qui téléphone plus de 2H par mois avec son mobile (sachant que dans la plupart des forfaits on a illimité le soir, que nos fixes deviennent illimités partout) ? *5% des français ?*
Qui va aller chez free ? *40% des français ?*

Raaa...

Bien entendu, les gens qui ne veulent pas changer de mobile avant 3ans, oui il faut aller chez Free. Oui Free a fait baisser les prix des forfaits low cost. Mais dans la plupart des cas, ce n'est pas forcément Free le plus intéressant. *Les "gros" ne vous arnaquaient pas*, c'est juste un fonctionnement différent qui ne l'est au final, pas tant que ça ! Quel coup marketing... tout le monde tombe dans le panneau. Ca me frustre!!!

Puis putain, pensez à revendre votre iPhone à la fin des 12mois. Sur le net il part à minimum 400&#8364; ! Ca vous permet de LARGEMENT vous acheter le nouvel iPhone (et de vous mettre 200&#8364; de côté) en ouverture de ligne ou en négociant avec votre opérateur (j'ai négocié le téléphone ET mon forfait très facilement, ils m'ont fait une meilleur offre qu'Orange qui proposait une grosse ODR pour un changement d'opérateur).

Je sais que tous les frustrés qui se sont engagés 24mois à chaque fois et tous ceux qui pensent que Free est une "révolution" vont me taper sur les doigts, mais bon... me voilà soulagé ! *Avant de réagir, merci de lire le post EN ENTIER*

Think Different.


----------



## Madalvée (13 Janvier 2012)

Oui mais en payant ton obole aux opérateurs historiques tu oublies une chose :
- tu autorises les employés de ton opérateur à rentrer chez eux avant 22 h après leur journée de 10 heures de travail
- tu ne pilles pas les deniers des investissements publics (autoroutes de l'info)
- tu perds l'occasion d'adhérer à Freek
- tu payes pour un service de qualité alors que chacun sait que seul le discount compte et que les salaires doivent absolument baisser pour s'aligner sur ceux des chinois.


----------



## iGas (13 Janvier 2012)

Ta "localisation" résume bien ton post Madalvée.


Merci de rester dans le sujet sans avoir à remettre tout le système capitaliste en cause.


----------



## Gwen (13 Janvier 2012)

Si tu n'avais pas 113 messages au compteur, j'aurais viré cette discussion pour SPAM. D'ailleurs, je la fusionne avec la discussion existante. Pas la peine de s'éparpiller pour si peu.

C'est de la désinformation totale. Tu prends en compte le fait que les gens payent leur téléphone et en changes tous les ans. Maintenant, les clients feront un peu plus attention à leur téléphone, c'est tout.

Moi, ce que je vois, c'est depuis quelques jours c'est la panique et que tous les opérateurs baissent leur prix. Si ce n'est un aveu d'avoir abusé les consommateurs depuis des années, je ne vois pas.

La situation est bien plus compliquée que tu veux bien le montrer.

Oui, la plupart des gens n'ont pas besoin de l'illimité. Perso, 1h par moi me convient parfaitement. Sauf qu'aujourd'hui, je paye la même chose que chez Free pour seulement 1 heure alors que je pourrais avoir de l'illimité. C'est-à-dire que le jour où j'aurais un vrai problème qui demandera que j'appelle pendant des heures et des heures je n'aurais pas non plus à me soucier de la facture qui tombera ensuite.

Il y a plein d'autres avantages comme le mode modem.

C'est vrai par contre qu'il n'y a pas de boîte vocale visuelle. Mais bon, ça, je pense que vraiment on peut s'en passer. Ça ne change pas beaucoup la vie à part pour la personne recevant des dizaines d'appels en absence.

Free a fait bouger les choses et les autres nous tondaient bien depuis des années.

En attendant, un abonnement simple pour petit consommateurr, avec accès internet coûte moins de 5&#8364; chez Free alors que c'est au moins 4 fois plus cher ailleurs. Ça, personne n'en parle.


----------



## bricbroc (14 Janvier 2012)

Il y a un autre sujet qui n'a pas fait trop de vague mais qui a néanmoins retenu mon attention : le forfait social.
Sous l'impulsion du gouvernement (Besson) Orange avait sorti "péniblement" un truc à moins de 10 pour 40 minutes de parlote et une poignée de sms...
Free a également pulvérisé ce score avec son billet daccès à 2 pour 60 minutes voix et 60 sms.
Le client soucieux d'en lâcher le moins possible aura vite fait le calcul : 
Téléphone premier prix à 30 et 2*12 = 54 la première année et 24 les suivantes...
Bien sûr, à 30, je parle de téléphone et pas d'1 appareil photo, encore moins d'1 ordinateur de poche style le 4S 
Mais je ne doute pas que cette formule touchera également ceux qui ne souhaitent pas mettre tout leur argent dans de la téléphonie


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Janvier 2012)

Chacun voit midi à sa porte 
pour moi se sera rester chez B&U qui vient de s'aligner sur Free ( à qques details pres )
Pas de portage ,pas d' envoie de Sim aléatoire ( ça doit etre un beau bor chez Free en ce moment !? ), pas de nouveau contrat aux clauses subtiles .

Le feu de paille s'éteins tranquillement apres l'alignement de certains des 3 gros sur les tarifs de Free , quid des "excités" qui se sont lancé tete baissée ?

Suis curieux de voir les prochaines reactions de tous ces nouveaux freemobinautes


----------



## naas (14 Janvier 2012)

Et rester chez un opérateur qui t'a pris pour une vache à lait pendant des années cela ne te dérange pas ?
Car ton forfait aujourd'hui c'est grâce à FREE que tu le paie moins cher pas grace à bouygues.


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Janvier 2012)

Il est certain que c'est grace à l'arrivée de Free que mon forfait a baissé ,
mais je connais cette boite pour l'avoir fréquentée ( son service commercial ) 
en tant qu'abonné ADSL , et cela ne me tente vraiment pas d'y retourner 
Chacun reste libre des ses actes , de ses choix ?

Vache à lait , nous le sommes un peu tous sur ce forum en achetant des produits Apple ,
pourquoi ne pas foncer chez les concurrents chinois ou taïwanais ?

J'attends les premiers retours pour me faire une idée plus precise


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2012)

carte sim en livraison  presse le pas facteur car l'amitié n'attend pas


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Vache à lait , nous le sommes un peu tous sur ce forum en achetant des produits Apple ,
> pourquoi ne pas foncer chez les concurrents chinois



Par ce que ces concurrents n'arrivent pas à s'aligner eux. Cela montre que Apple ne nous arnaque pas alors que là c'est flagrant. 

Je comprends que tu restes chez Bouygue, mais tes arguments sur l'envoi de la carte Sim ou autres ne tiennent pas la route. Soyons honnêtes et tu es libre de rester chez le prestataire de ton choix sans argument fallacieux pour te justifier.


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

Alors Free, moi, me fait bien rire.

Faisons un peu de maths. Je vais calculer devant vos yeux ébahis ce que j'ai donné à SFR cette année.

Je paye mon forfait Illimythics webphone 1h (sms/mms illimités et data de 1Go avec 3 numéros illimités tous opérateurs) 31&#8364;60. Comment ai-je eu ce prix ? Tout simplement en demandant régulièrement des gestes commerciaux (ainsi que le multipack SFR). Sachant qu'à la maison j'ai les appels vers les portables illimités, je consomme à peine 20 minutes de mon forfait. (je conçois évidemment que mon utilisation ne soit pas celle de tout le monde et que certains soient fortement arrangés par les appels illimités de Free, mais comme beaucoup je pense, ce n'est pas mon cas).

Sur l'année en arrondissant au dessus j'ai donc donné *364&#8364;* à SFR pour ce qui est du forfait.
A cela j'ajoute les* 200&#8364;* que je leur ai donné pour mon iPhone 4S (en renouvellement au bout d'un an). On est à *564&#8364;*.

564&#8364; pour un forfait annuel ET le tout dernier iPhone. C'est moins cher que le prix d'un iPhone nu !!! Si on ramène le calcul sur 12 mois j'ai payé à SFR *22&#8364;/mois* pour le forfait et le téléphone.


Si à cela on ajoute le fait que j'ai vendu mon ancien iPhone 4, 400&#8364;, j'ai du sortir de ma poche *164&#8364; sur 12 mois* pour mon forfait et mon tel. 


Alors qui sont les pigeons ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Alors qui sont les pigeons ?



Vu ton cas, il n'est pas question de pigeon ou pas. Tu as fait beaucoup d'effort pour obtenir ce tarif. Ce n'est pas tout le monde qui le luxe de passer du temps pour obtenir ce genre de chose. Il faut comparer ce qui est comparable.

Rien ne garantit la revente d'un appareil
Le tarif que tu as est un tarif spécifique, car tu as réclamé, tout le monde ne peut l'avoir
etc.

Il y aura toujours des gens plus malins que les autres et ayant du temps pour obtenir des choses plus intéressantes. Pour les autres, il y a le comparatif réel des offres.





flamoureux a dit:


> 564&#8364; pour un forfait annuel ET le tout dernier iPhone. C'est moins cher que le prix d'un iPhone nu !!! Si on ramène le calcul sur 12 mois j'ai payé à SFR *22&#8364;/mois* pour le forfait et le téléphone.



En tout cas, chez moi, 564&#8364; sur 12 mois ne fait pas 22&#8364; au final. On serait plus proche de 47&#8364; non ?

Quand on veut faire une démonstration avec des chiffres, il vaut mieux être clair et précise. Donc soit tu t'es trompé dans tes calculs, soit ton explication n'est pas bien claire.


----------



## azerty69 (14 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> 564 pour un forfait annuel ET le tout dernier iPhone. C'est moins cher que le prix d'un iPhone nu !!! Si on ramène le calcul sur 12 mois j'ai payé à SFR *22/mois* pour le forfait et le téléphone.




Euh moi je trouve 47 euros/mois...


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, ça bouge.  
La future nouvelle future offre Bouygues/B&YOU pour lundi.
Source : http://www.pcinpact.com



> _Voici le détail des différentes options proposées :
> 
> Forfait 2H :
> 
> ...



MàJ


> _
> B&You vient de nous répondre pour nous préciser qu'aucun changement ne serait de la partie pour le débit du réseau, qui sera toujours de 7.2 Mbps (3G+).
> _____
> B&You vient de publier un billet sur son blog et annonce qu'avec le forfait à 19.99 &#8364; les usages P2P et Newsgroups sont maintenant autorisés._


----------



## zerubia (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
A propos de ce comparatif( celui de igeneration entre le forfait free mobile et 3 autres concurents)  , je ne suis pas d'accord avec igeneration: en effet ils comparent l'offre de free avec d'autres opérateurs, sur 12 mois; le souci c'est qu'ils y ont inclus le prix de l'iphone 4S sur 24 mois pour l'offre de free, mais pas pour les autres opérateurs; en vérité, l'offre de free revient sur 12 mois à 600,76 euros......


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

azerty69 a dit:


> Euh moi je trouve 47 euros/mois...



Effectivement je ne sais pas du comment je suis tombé sur ce chiffre. Cependant c'est le seul erroné dans mon raisonnement. Le chiffre final est bien le bon. Je ne dispose pas de plus de temps que les autres je pense. Je taffe à plein temps. Et j'ai pas pleuré plus que ça pour avoir les réductions.

Mais pour cette honteuse erreur de calcul je pars me fouetter avec des orties !!


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Et j'ai pas pleuré plus que ça pour avoir les réductions.



Je fais partie de ces gens qui trouvent suspect des réductions accordées trop facilement. Que ce soit pour le vendeur de canapés, pour les vendeurs de voiture ou bien surs dans la téléphonie. Je me dis toujours que j'aurais pu avoir plus et que si je n'avais rien dit je me fessais enflé.

Tu me prouves donc que les opérateurs nous prennent pour des cons en ayant des prix gonflés depuis des années.

Pour moi, un commerçant honnête est celui qui affiche un prix juste. 

Ensuite, je suis content que tu aies eu un bon prix, cela arrive. Mais ne prenons pas ton cas pour une généralité.




zerubia a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> A propos de ce comparatif( celui de igeneration entre le forfait free mobile et 3 autres concurents)  , je ne suis pas d'accord avec igeneration: en effet ils comparent l'offre de free avec d'autres opérateurs, sur 12 mois; le souci c'est qu'ils y ont inclus le prix de l'iphone 4S sur 24 mois pour l'offre de free, mais pas pour les autres opérateurs; en vérité, l'offre de free revient sur 12 mois à 600,76 euros......




Bien vu. C'est en effet un point à ne pas négliger.


----------



## subsole (14 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> je me fessais



C'est une autocorrection, dans tous les sens du terme. ^^
OK , je sors.


----------



## nicolasf (14 Janvier 2012)

zerubia a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> A propos de ce comparatif( celui de igeneration entre le forfait free mobile et 3 autres concurents)  , je ne suis pas d'accord avec igeneration: en effet ils comparent l'offre de free avec d'autres opérateurs, sur 12 mois; le souci c'est qu'ils y ont inclus le prix de l'iphone 4S sur 24 mois pour l'offre de free, mais pas pour les autres opérateurs; en vérité, l'offre de free revient sur 12 mois à 600,76 euros......



D'où vient l'information ? À ma connaissance, Free n'a communiqué que sur le financement 24 et 36 mois, avec à chaque fois le même prix. Le crédit étant ainsi gratuit, je suppose que le prix sera le même sur 12 mois.

Si ce n'est pas le cas, je corrigerai bien sûr l'article.


----------



## Lalis (14 Janvier 2012)

Pour qui possède un téléphone ou smartphone et ne souhaite ou n'envisage pas en changer, l'offre Free est vraiment compétitive, surtout si on est déjà chez eux pour l'internet.
Ma question est celle de la durée de vie d'un iPhone 3G bichonné mais qui a déjà 3 ans, ne sert pas beaucoup à téléphoner, passer des textos ni à surfer, mais beaucoup à relever et envoyer des mails.
A la limite, il doit bien être possible de passer chez Free le temps de la fin de vie de l'iPhone, et voir le moment venu (le plus tard possible) ce que les différents opérateurs proposent avec l'achat d'un nouveau téléphone, non ? L'iPhone 5 sera peut-être moins laid que le 4 !


----------



## iGas (14 Janvier 2012)

Voici ma réponse à "Gwen" (cf la page précédente) :

_"Je ne fais pas le comparatif comme si on changeait de portable tous les ans. Mon comparatif sur une base 12mois, ni plus ni moins, en achetant un mobile (iPhone ou autre, cela revient au même). Je pense que c'est très loin d'être une situation anodine (tlm va changer de portable un jour ou l'autre !), et voilà, on dépense plus avec Free dans cette situation. En comparant ce qui est comparable, ce sera toujours kiff kiff au niveau de la différence de ce qu'à le client à payer au final. iGe l'a d'ailleurs bien compris en ne comparant que les low-cost entre eux, et pas les forfaits classiques avec engagement !

Et Free fait bouger les choses justement parce que les gens réagissent faussement tel que toi. Coup marketing only. Très beau buzz cela dit, bravo à eux sur ce point là.

Le seul point où Free a eu du bon, c'est de faire bouger les forfaits low-cost (rien d'autre n'a bougé d'ailleurs) et tant mieux pour ça ! J'entend par low-cost tout ce qui est Sosh & co.

Mais SFR, Bouygues et Orange ne changent pas leurs forfaits avec engagement (Carré, Origami etc) tout simplement parce que c'est honnête envers le client par rapport à ce que propose Free (cf mon exemple, tu payes ton portable dans ton engagement).

Pour le mode modem, je n'te contredis pas."_

Merci flamoureux, je n'ai pas vérifié tes calculs mais tu es la première personne à avoir la même vision des choses et la même méthode que moi, je me sens moins seul ^^

Je précise que mes calculs à moi sont fait sans négociation.

Et je n'dis pas que Free c'est de la merde hein ? C'est juste un nouvel opérateur qui, après réflexion, n'est pas si différent pour le client dans beaucoup de situation !

*Pour comprendre ce post, merci de regarder mon post précédent (page précédente)*


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Par ce que ces concurrents n'arrivent pas à s'aligner eux. Cela montre que Apple ne nous arnaque pas alors que là c'est flagrant.


Sur le cout de reviens d'un portable (par exemple) , il me semble qu'Apple se fait une belle marge/au autres , non ?
Apres que l'on apprécie ou pas l'environnement c'est autre chose 



gwen a dit:


> Je comprends que tu restes chez Bouygue, mais tes arguments sur l'envoi de la carte Sim ou autres ne tiennent pas la route. Soyons honnêtes et tu es libre de rester chez le prestataire de ton choix sans argument fallacieux pour te justifier.



Pas d'arguments fallacieux , juste l'expérience de 3 amis qui ont franchit le pas dés le premier jour


----------



## momo-fr (14 Janvier 2012)

Il y en a qui ont tout compris sur les offres Free RU89 et un article d'un pigiste qui ne doit pas avoir sa carte de presse impossible. :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sur le cout de reviens d'un portable (par exemple) , il me semble qu'Apple se fait une belle marge/au autres , non ?



Apple fait une marge normale dans le domaine des hautes technologies. Si les concurrents n'arrivent pas à suivre, c'est que Apple négocie des volumes très très importants de composants à des prix très bas pour le coup.



Bombigolo a dit:


> Pas d'arguments fallacieux , juste l'expérience de 3 amis qui ont franchit le pas dés le premier jour &#8230;



Sachant que l'offre n'a même pas une semaine, cela ne me semble pas anormal de ne pas encore avoir sa carte SIM. 

Je n'ai jamais compté combien de temps j'avais attendu avec les autres opérateurs, mais il ne me semble pas que c'était si court que ça.




iGas a dit:


> Et je n'dis pas que Free c'est de la merde hein ? C'est juste un nouvel opérateur qui, après réflexion, n'est pas si différent pour le client dans beaucoup de situation !



Free est comme les autres, mais si ce nouvel arrivant n'avait pas pratique les prix qu'il fait actuellement, nous continuions a payer bien plus cher chez la concurrence. 

Pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore changé d'opérateur, je compte le faire, mais je prends mon temps et j'étudie bien les offres en laissant passer la vague actuelle.


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je fais partie de ces gens qui trouvent suspect des réductions accordées trop facilement. Que ce soit pour le vendeur de canapés, pour les vendeurs de voiture ou bien surs dans la téléphonie. Je me dis toujours que j'aurais pu avoir plus et que si je n'avais rien dit je me fessais enflé.
> 
> Tu me prouves donc que les opérateurs nous prennent pour des cons en ayant des prix gonflés depuis des années.
> 
> ...



Bah, dire que nos 3 opérateurs sont des marchands de tapis... Ce n&#8217;est pas une nouveauté. Rien n'est clair (l'image du couscous boulette de Niel était très vraie d'ailleurs), et c'est à la tête du client. Mais il est important de savoir que de telles réductions sont possibles. Un sou étant un sou, je préfère perdre un peu de temps à négocier le prix d'un forfait qui me convient que de prendre une offre qui présente, certes, plus de services, mais dont je n'aurai pas l'usage. Et si au passage, je peux avoir un nouveau joujou pour pas cher... bah ma foi...

Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on peut arriver à des offres équivalentes, voire plus intéressantes, selon les usages.

Il n'empêche que je suis complètement d'accord avec toi. Les 3 opérateurs se foutent de notre gueule depuis 10 ans et je suis content que Free change un peu la donne. Mais beaucoup de gens ne voient pas l'intégralité de l'offre de Free qui n'est pas toujours la plus avantageuse. Il faut bien lire entre les lignes.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h51 ----------




iGas a dit:


> Merci flamoureux, je n'ai pas vérifié tes calculs mais tu es la première personne à avoir la même vision des choses et la même méthode que moi, je me sens moins seul ^^



Alors ne tiens pas trop compte de mon dernier calcul. Le coup de 22&#8364;/mois, je me suis totalement vautré lol.

Avec le téléphone c'est du 47&#8364;/mois sur 12 mois (ce qui est quand même largement plus intéressant que Free, mais l'offre présente moins de services mais ça j'en ai déjà parlé).


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ce que je voulais dire, c'est qu'on peut arriver à des offres équivalentes, voire plus intéressantes, selon les usages.



Ça, c'est évident. J'ai moi-même jonglé entre différents tarifs et promotion officielle ou non pour faire baisser ma facture. Ce qui me choque, c'est que l'on essaie de discréditer l'offre de Free alors que sans ces offres, nous aurions toujours des prix trop chers.

Ce que je vois aujourd'hui, c'est que grâce à FREE, tout le monde peut voir sa facture baissée en choisissant quasiment l'opérateur de son choix.

Moi, je suis chez free pour l'ADSL. Donc, je pense en effet passer sur l'offre à 15 . Là, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.


----------



## iGas (14 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Free est comme les autres, mais si ce nouvel arrivant n'avait pas pratique les prix qu'il fait actuellement, nous continuions a payer bien plus cher chez la concurrence.
> 
> Pour ma part, je n'ai pas encore changé d'opérateur, je compte le faire, mais je prends mon temps et j'étudie bien les offres en laissant passer la vague actuelle.




Bah faux, archi faux, dans mon exemple je paye moins cher chez la concurrence (SFR). Mon engagement et mon forfait date de bien avant que Free arrive.

Il faut m'expliquer pourquoi tout le monde se jette sur Free.

Pour l'instant, personne n'a encore contredit ma théorie ! J'attend vos* calculs * (dire  "Free est une révolution" n'est pas un calcul) !!! Montrez moi que Free est plus avantageux dans le cas d'un achat de mobile... J'attend 

Je pense attendre longtemps, flûte 

Rappel de mon exemple : "Bon, pour rentrer dans le concret. Je prend une situation classique : je veux un iPhone 4S (ça marche avec n'importe quel autre mobile), un forfait confortable et m'engager seulement 1 an.

- Free : 
Prix du forfait 19,99&#8364;. 
Prix de l'iPhone : 650&#8364;
Prix de l'iPhone à crédit : 750&#8364;
750 + (19,99*12) = 989&#8364; par an
PAYER SON IPHONE A CREDIT REVIENT A S'ENGAGER !!

- SFR (ma situation) :
Prix de l'iPhone en ouverture de ligne : 200&#8364;
Prix du forfait (2h + illimité soir et week end + sms illi + internet bla bla bla) qui en découle : 55&#8364;/mois
200 + (55*12) = 860&#8364; par an

SFR, plus de 100&#8364; moins cher !"


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je suis chez free pour l'ADSL. Donc, je pense en effet passer sur l'offre à 15 &#8364;. Là, je n'ai pas trouvé mieux.



Ca dépends de l'utilisation que tu as. 

Heu moi en fibre optique avec l'offre multipack SFR je paye 28,12&#8364; par mois (oui, j'ai une réduction la dessus aussi, on m'a gentiment fait 20% sur demande). Avec mes 31,60&#8364; de forfait portable on est à 59,72&#8364;/mois

Free ça fait 15,99 + 35.98 soit 51,97&#8364;

Mais encore une fois, sur mon offre j'ai l'iPhone 4S en plus pour 199&#8364; et non pas 700. 

Encore une fois, je suis complètement d'accord avec toi, si moi j'y ai droit pourquoi ne pas le donner d'office à tout le monde ? C'est totalement honteux, limite frauduleux. D'ailleurs Orange (je ne parle pas de Sosh et des autres filiales low cost) a baissé ses prix et SFR non. Je trouve ça anormal. Mais bon, je ne vais pas changer d'opérateur sous prétexte que les autres payent plus cher quoi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h13 ----------




iGas a dit:


> Bah faux, archi faux, dans mon exemple je paye moins cher chez la concurrence (SFR). Mon engagement et mon forfait date de bien avant que Free arrive.
> 
> Il faut m'expliquer pourquoi tout le monde se jette sur Free.
> 
> ...



Tout dépend aussi de l'utilisation. Pour celui qui consomme énormément de data et de voix, y a pas photo, même avec un terminal à acheter, Free est moins cher. Regarde les prix des illimités voix chez la concurrence.


----------



## iGas (14 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Ca dépends de l'utilisation que tu as.
> Tout dépend aussi de l'utilisation. Pour celui qui consomme énormément de data et de voix, y a pas photo, même avec un terminal à acheter, Free est moins cher. Regarde les prix des illimités voix chez la concurrence.



Lis mon post sur la page précédente.

Mais je suis d'accord, dans ce cas là oui.

Allez, je me cite pour te faire gagner du temps :

_"Alors oui vous allez me dire, "Oui mais free c'est illimité !". Quel est le pourcentage qui téléphone plus de 2H par mois avec son mobile (sachant que dans la plupart des forfaits on a illimité le soir, que nos fixes deviennent illimités partout) ? 5% des français ?
Qui va aller chez free ? 40% des français ?"_

Eventuellement ça va faire comme Siri. Les gens vont s'en servir en masse au début car c'est tout nouveau, puis reviendront à leur consommation normale ensuite. Et dès qu'ils vont vouloir changer de portable bah... "Ohhh, un iPhone coûte 650euros ?! Bon bah je vais prendre un Samsung... Quoi ?! C'est le même prix ?! Bon bah blackberry.... Oh nooooon" ^^


----------



## zerubia (14 Janvier 2012)

Nicolasf a dit:


> D'où vient l'information ? À ma connaissance, Free n'a communiqué que sur le financement 24 et 36 mois, avec à chaque fois le même prix. Le crédit étant ainsi gratuit, je suppose que le prix sera le même sur 12 mois.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas le cas, je corrigerai bien sûr l'article.



Ba l'info au niveau du credit vient des journalistes.Moi non plus je ne sais pas d'où provient cette info, lol.
Mais je faisais juste une remarque sur le fait qu'il n'est pas juste d'inclure le coût de l'iphone 4S sur 24 mois alors que la comparaison, elle, se fait sur 12 mois.
Maintenant, si tout le monde baisse ses tarifs, ba c'est tant mieux pour nous,et si FREE n'est plus le moins cher, ba j'irais quand même faire un tour chez eux rien que pour leur dire merci car au final , tout ça, c'est grâce à FREE.( vive le sans-engagement, c'est trop le pied )


----------



## iGas (14 Janvier 2012)

zerubia a dit:


> Ba l'info au niveau du credit vient des journalistes.Moi non plus je ne sais pas d'où provient cette info, lol.
> Mais je faisais juste une remarque sur le fait qu'il n'est pas juste d'inclure le coût de l'iphone 4S sur 24 mois alors que la comparaison, elle, se fait sur 12 mois.
> Maintenant, si tout le monde baisse ses tarifs, ba c'est tant mieux pour nous,et si FREE n'est plus le moins cher, ba j'irais quand même faire un tour chez eux rien que pour leur dire merci car au final , tout ça, c'est grâce à FREE.( vive le sans-engagement, c'est trop le pied )



Payer son iPhone revient à s'engager. Free propose du 24 et du 36 mois. Mais on peut très bien acheter son iPhone à crédit sur 12mois sur l'apple store en ligne.

Toujours aussi bien le "sans-engagement" ?


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

Pour donner une idée de ce que vous pouvez réclamer à SFR.


----------



## bricbroc (14 Janvier 2012)

Beurk :rateau:


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Beurk :rateau:



Mais encore ?


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> Bah faux, archi faux, dans mon exemple je paye moins cher chez la concurrence (SFR). Mon engagement et mon forfait date de bien avant que Free arrive.



OK. Tu as un forfait avantageux. Mais, mais d'une part je n'ai pas besoin d'un nouveau téléphone. Donc, je garde mon iPhone 4 pour le moment. D'autre part, tu ne peux comparer ton abonnement avec celui de Free (a 19,99) puisque tu n'as pas les mêmes services.

Si ton abonnement avec ses restrictions te convient, autant ne pas en changer. Mais moi, mon abonnement ne me convient pas aujourd'hui et je vois des avantages à aller chez Free.

J'aurais le mode modem pour partager avec mon iPad et mon portable.

J'aurais un forfait sans engagement. Si je perds mon téléphone, si l'on me le vole, si je le casse, je pourrais trouver une solution. Soit un crédit, soit un abonnement vers un téléphone. Chez les autres opérateurs, je continuerais à payer même si je ne peux utiliser le service.

Je ne me soucierais plus de savoir si je dépasse mon forfait même si je n'ai pas de gros besoins. J'aime ça savoir que je suis libre d'appeler comme ça me chante. Soit 30 min, soit 3 heures pour le même prix.
Je peux appeler la Suisse, le Canada, les USA et l'Angleterre sans penser a être hors forfait. ET ça, je ne connais pas d'autre opérateur le proposant.

Pour moi, c'est vite vu, Free est le plus intéressant. Je n'ai pas trouvé toutes ces caractéristiques chez la concurrence. Peut-être que cela arrivera. Mais il ne faut pas juste comparer le prix. On peut toujours trouvé moins cher. Et d'ailleurs, a mon avis, le forfait a 2 est peut être moins cher que ton forfait si on rajoute l'option Data et que l'on calcule le dépassent pour arriver aux heures que tu as. Mais bon, j'ai d'autres choses faire qu'a compté ce genre de petite économie. C'est pourquoi je compte passer chez Free. 

Libre aux autres de faire des recherches approfondies et de garder ou de passer sur un autre forfait. Donc, pas besoin de dire FAUX à tout va. Ton exemple est biaisais.


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que c'est ça le truc. Une fois qu'on a le forfait qui nous permet de faire ce dont on a besoin sans se priver y a plus qu'à chercher le moins cher. Pour certains types d'utilisateurs ça sera Free, pour d'autres ça sera un autre opérateur. Mais certains partiront chez Free et paieront plus cher que ce qu'ils auraient pu avoir chez la concurrence par simple effet d'annonce.


----------



## zerubia (14 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> Payer son iPhone revient à s'engager. Free propose du 24 et du 36 mois. Mais on peut très bien acheter son iPhone à crédit sur 12mois sur l'apple store en ligne.
> 
> Toujours aussi bien le "sans-engagement" ?



A s'engager, oui ,mais pas au près de FREE: tu peux prendre ton téléphone sur 36 mois et partir de chez FREE le mois suivant....


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Janvier 2012)

Le mode modem est quand même avec un débit inconnu, alors il y a pas les mêmes services, mais en attendant, free on ne connait pas encore la qualité de service.

De même pour les 3GO, si le débit est trop long par exemple, ou aléatoire ... 

Le push mail est à 1 euros aussi.

Enfin bref je critique pas l'offre free mais j'attends de voir comment elle fonctionne.

Reste quand même quelques zones d'ombres chez free qu'il n'y a pas ailleurs.

Pour m'amuser j'ai fais un petit test iphone/blackberry, par mois en utilisant même plus internet avec mon blackberry je suis à 50 MO, avec un iphone au bout de 15 jours, 500 MO (pas de GPS/même pas de push mail, pas de TV, pas de youtube) et sans rien faire même mais tout le temps en 3G la consommation de DATA est hallucinante.


----------



## zerubia (14 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> Bah faux, archi faux, dans mon exemple je paye moins cher chez la concurrence (SFR). Mon engagement et mon forfait date de bien avant que Free arrive.
> 
> Il faut m'expliquer pourquoi tout le monde se jette sur Free.
> 
> ...



Dans ton cas, je ferai pareil, mais si comparaison il y a , elle doit se faire à armes égales: donc le forfait voix doit être illimité dans les deux cas (ici SFR et FREE). Et dans ce cas, SFR ne fait pas le poids.
Je comprends ton argument pour justifier le fait que tu reste chez SFR, mais il ne justifie en rien le fait que SFR soit moins cher que FREE...


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

zerubia a dit:


> Dans ton cas, je ferai pareil, mais si comparaison il y a , elle doit se faire à armes égales: donc le forfait voix doit être illimité dans les deux cas (ici SFR et FREE). Et dans ce cas, SFR ne fait pas le poids.
> Je comprends ton argument pour justifier le fait que tu reste chez SFR, mais il ne justifie en rien le fait que SFR soit moins cher que FREE...



Le dialogue de sourds 

Je crois qu'on a bien résumé la situation au fil du topic : pour ceux qui sont à l'étroit dans les forfaits des 3 voleurs... euh opérateurs, Free c'est mieux (d'autant plus s'ils changent de mobile tous les 24 mois environ).

Pour ceux qui n'ont pas de gros besoins (et qui aiment changer de téléphone souvent), Free c'est pas forcément mieux.

Je vois venir ceux qui vont me parler de Sosh, Red et B&You... On n'a pas le cul sorti des ronces, comme disait ma grand mère.


----------



## PadawanMac (14 Janvier 2012)

Bref le sujet Free fait causer. Comme chacun a des attentes différentes, chacun pourra voir les choses de manière différentes. Ce qui ne doit pas empêcher d'être objectif.


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,
Je vous lis depuis quelques instants et c'est...Passionné !
Perso, je suis en attente de voir (lire) ce que donnera Free au niveau réseau car pour ce qui est des prix avouez que ce n'est pas mal ! (et s'il n'était pas venu bousculer les prix nous n'aurions pas tout ce chambardement !).
En attendant j'hésite à aller chez SOSH ou B&Y
J'ai entendu (lu) le plus grand mal du réseau B&Y: quelques uns pour infirmer ou confirmer ?
Et que pouvez vous me dire du réseau de SOSH; il est pil poil le même que celui d'Orange ?
A vous lire, Merci !


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Janvier 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Bref le sujet Free fait causer. Comme chacun a des attentes différentes, chacun pourra voir les choses de manière différentes. Ce qui ne doit pas empêcher d'être objectif.



Une chose est certaine reste que free fait bouger les choses, à la limite qu'on choisisse free ou pas, on s'en fou


----------



## Pascal89 (14 Janvier 2012)

Tout à fait fait, on peut même aller un peu plus loin, pouvons nous encore avoir confiance dans les 3 opérateurs historiques, n'oublions pas qu'ils ont toujours dit qu'il ne pouvaient pas baisser leur prix. 
Rappelez vous lors de l'augmentation de la TVA, pour eux il était impossible de ne pas la répercuter sur le prix de l'abonnement. 
Alors confiance ou pas confiance? Pour moi c'est clair NON. Mais, chacun voit midi à sa porte 

Parfois j'ai l'impression que nous avons une mémoire courte et sélective.


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Parfois j'ai l'impression que nous avons une mémoire courte et sélective.



Je l'ai souvent remarqué en effet


----------



## tirhum (14 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Tout à fait fait, on peut même aller un peu plus loin, pouvons nous encore avoir confiance dans les 3 opérateurs historiques, n'oublions pas qu'ils ont toujours dit qu'il ne pouvaient pas baisser leur prix.
> Rappelez vous lors de l'augmentation de la TVA, pour eux il était impossible de ne pas la répercuter sur le prix de l'abonnement.
> Alors confiance ou pas confiance? Pour moi c'est clair NON. Mais, chacun voit midi à sa porte


Surtout quand on sait qu'ils ont eu des démêlés avec l'autorité de concurrence pour des accords tarifaires tacites (entre eux)... 
On a tendance à l'oublier, ça...


----------



## flamoureux (14 Janvier 2012)

On peut avoir un abonnement chez un opérateur tout en étant conscient que la seule chose qu'il cherche c'est nous soutirer un maximum de pognon. Dans mon cas c'est le porte monnaie qui parle. Du moment que je paye un prix que j'estime juste compte tenu des services qui me sont fournis... Leur mauvaise foi permet très souvent de les prendre à leur propre jeu.


----------



## Bombigolo (14 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai entendu (lu) le plus grand mal du réseau B&Y: quelques uns pour infirmer ou confirmer ?



Pour mon utilisation dans le Sud ouest ( axe Bordeaux Espagne ) j'en suis plus satisfait 
que les NRJ ( Orange ) ou SFR que j'ai eu avant ( surtout dans Bordeaux ou c'est flagrant )
Cela ne represente que MON avis dans MES conditions d'utilisation 
En gros , moins de coupures , déconnections et pertes de reseau , ce qui m'a étonné par rapport à la réputation de "petit" réseau que trimballe Bouygues depuis des années


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Janvier 2012)

On est quand même sur un forum d'iphone ici ... 

Alors les marges inadmissible, ceux qui ont un iphone et qui se plaignent de la marge des anciens opérateurs ont pas une mémoire courte mais une mémoire sélective.

Parce que les trois gros ils se sont surement fais des grosses marges, mais c'est loin d'être les seuls ...


----------



## pepeye66 (14 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Pour mon utilisation dans le Sud ouest ( axe Bordeaux Espagne ) j'en suis plus satisfait
> que les NRJ ( Orange ) ou SFR que j'ai eu avant ( surtout dans Bordeaux ou c'est flagrant )
> Cela ne represente que MON avis dans MES conditions d'utilisation
> En gros , moins de coupures , déconnections et pertes de reseau , ce qui m'a étonné par rapport à la réputation de "petit" réseau que trimballe Bouygues depuis des années



Merci de me répondre mais comme mon pseudo le laisse deviner je suis dans le 66 (la plus part du temps )...C'est quand même intéressant de constater que dans bordeaux B&Y (Bouygues) est bien distribué (rien à voir avec AJ ? :mouais
Donc si quelques "impétrants" sillonnent le 66 avec B&Y ou Bouygues comme "co-pilote" que peuvent-ils en dire ?
Merci


----------



## Gwen (14 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> On est quand même sur un forum d'iphone ici ...
> 
> Alors les marges inadmissible, ceux qui ont un iphone et qui se plaignent de la marge des anciens opérateurs ont pas une mémoire courte mais une mémoire sélective.
> 
> Parce que les trois gros ils se sont surement fais des grosses marges, mais c'est loin d'être les seuls ...



C'est à dire, développe le fond de ta pensée ?


----------



## iGas (15 Janvier 2012)

zerubia a dit:


> A s'engager, oui ,mais pas au près de FREE: tu peux prendre ton téléphone sur 36 mois et partir de chez FREE le mois suivant....



Et tu fais comment pour téléphoner après ? 



flamoureux a dit:


> Le dialogue de sourds
> 
> Je crois qu'on a bien résumé la situation au fil du topic : pour ceux qui sont à l'étroit dans les forfaits des 3 voleurs... euh opérateurs, Free c'est mieux (d'autant plus s'ils changent de mobile tous les 24 mois environ).
> 
> ...




Oui, on tourne en rond, bonne conclusion Flamoureux.

J'apporte la mienne :
- Free a été bénéfique pour certaines personnes (ceux qui payaient 100euros de forfaits pour avoir illimité voix et ceux qui veulent du data)
- Je maintien ma thèse sur le fait que dans pour la grande majorité (&#8800; tlm) des français (personne voulant renouveler de mobile de temps en temps et avoir un forfait confortable) Free n'est pas une "révolution", c'est simplement un nouveau venu
- Les gens se sont toujours fait avoir en prenant des forfaits 24mois et en continuant à raquer sans changer de mobile (la faute à un manque de calculs et d'observation (je ne blâme pas, je constate)).
- Pour ceux qui ont gérer à leurs sauces (flamoureux, moi...) Free n'est pas forcément plus intéressant. Un peu de négo, et hop.
- Bon coup marketing, grand engouement, trop ? Bravo X.N.

Et voilà 

J'me suis un peu braqué dans mes posts mais c'est surtout parce que la grande majorité va switché vers Free grâce à ce coup médiatique car Free a réussi à faire croire aux gens que c'est génial et que les gros opérateurs nous ont pompé tout notre fric alors que ce n'est pas forcément le cas. Combien de post fcbk "FREE 3X MOINS CHER QUE MON FORFAIT, GENIAL"
Révoltant. 

J'ai encore l'envie de re-donner des arguments, mais ça va tourner un peu en rond, ça va créer de nouveaux dialogues de sourds etc.

Mais bravo Free, ce n'est pas une révolution, mais ça profite à certaines personnes.


----------



## momo-fr (15 Janvier 2012)

Faut arrêter de dire que l'offre Free , pour les abonnés est à 15 , elle est à 15,99  soit grosso modo et sans tricher *16,00 *


----------



## fab18340 (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour une toute petite question,

J'ai vu que les réseau free etait compatible 3g/3g+.
Est-il possible d'utilise l'iPhone en coupant le 3g? 
Est-il possible d'utilisé mon nokia 3310 sur ce réseau qui n'est pas compatible 3g?

Merci


----------



## arbaot (15 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> Et tu fais comment pour téléphoner après ?



heu t'es sérieux avec ta question?

y'a pas que free qui propose le portage de n° et des forfaits/abonements sans téléphone.


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> J'me suis un peu braqué dans mes posts mais c'est surtout parce que la grande majorité va switché vers Free grâce à ce coup médiatique car Free a réussi à faire croire aux gens que c'est génial et que les gros opérateurs nous ont pompé tout notre fric alors que ce n'est pas forcément le cas. Combien de post fcbk "FREE 3X MOINS CHER QUE MON FORFAIT, GENIAL"


On ne va pas reprocher à Free de faire des coups médiatiques, c'est le boulot de n'importe quelle entreprise commerciale. Sur la forme, l'appel médiatique a surtout été relayé par les médias et logiquement puisque même s'il n'apporte rien de révolutionnaire, Free vient casser les tarifs. C'est ça qui est intéressant car jusque là les offres actuelles étaient éloignées du pack à 19,99. 

Donc, si Free s'était finalement aligné sur ce qui existe déjà, OUI, les 3 autres opérateurs continueraient sur leur offre tandis qu'en moins de 72h chacun a annoncé une refonte de certaines de leurs offres. Cela nous permet également de constater que les marges sur certains usages sont très très larges (SMS et voix en 2G). Donc l'attitude des 3 actuels leaders n'a pas été non plus très généreuse.

Bref, Free n'a sans doute pas le rôle du bienfaiteur mais il a le mérite de bousculer les choses. Après chacun va où bon lui semble.


----------



## AZTT (15 Janvier 2012)

Numéro de ON REFAIT LE MAC dédié à l'offensive FREE MOBILE

http://dai.ly/AwHghk ​


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Janvier 2012)

Une question, en passant:
Si l'on achète son iphone chez l'opérateur (par exemple un opérateur qui ne fonctionne que par internet) que se passe t il si problème de fonctionnement ? en clair: Qui assure le SAV ?
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? (je pense surtout à SOSH et FREE !)
Merci,


----------



## naas (15 Janvier 2012)

iGas a dit:


> ...Mais bravo Free, ce n'est pas une révolution, mais ça profite à certaines personnes.


bon alors une révolution c'est quoi ? 

Parce que depuis le temps que la téléphonie mobile existe en France je n'en ai pas vu.
et tu verras dans quelques années qu'il y aura un avant et un après free mobile.
ils ont donc révolutionné le marché.

les gens avant free ne prenaient pas le forfait dont ils avaient besoin mais celui qu'ils pouvaient se payer, c'est diffèrent !


----------



## zerubia (15 Janvier 2012)

arbaot a dit:


> heu t'es sérieux avec ta question?
> 
> y'a pas que free qui propose le portage de n° et des forfaits/abonements sans téléphone.



merci de l'avoir eclairé:rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h34 ----------




pepeye66 a dit:


> Une question, en passant:
> Si l'on achète son iphone chez l'opérateur (par exemple un opérateur qui ne fonctionne que par internet) que se passe t il si problème de fonctionnement ? en clair: Qui assure le SAV ?
> Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? (je pense surtout à SOSH et FREE !)
> Merci,



Tu mets ton tel sur une clé USB et tu l'envoies par mail.....joke
Pour être plus sérieux, pour l'iphone c'est pas un problème, il y a les apple store,pour les autres marques je pense que ce sera par colis: tu l'envoies(après les avoir appelés bien entendu), ils réparent ou échangent et te le renvoient.


----------



## pepeye66 (15 Janvier 2012)

@ zerubia:
Merci pour cette précision.


----------



## ybart (16 Janvier 2012)

D'après un freenaute contacté via IRC, la messagerie vocale visuelle de l'iPhone ne fonctionne pas avec Free pour le moment. Est-ce que d'autres personnes peuvent confirmer l'information ?


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

Il te faudra attendre les premiers retours.


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> les gens avant free ne prenaient pas le forfait dont ils avaient besoin mais celui qu'ils pouvaient se payer, c'est diffèrent !



Pour beaucoup ( il n'y a qu'à regarder les gosses dans la rue ) les "gens" prenaient , 
avant tout , le dernier téléphone à la mode , et puis &#8230; ils se coltinaient le forfait qui allait avec .
Free , de ce coté la , n'a fait que leur révéler qu'ils payaient plus de la moitié de leur forfait à rembourser leur joli smartphone .
Fondamentalement , cela ne changera pas grand chose , sinon qu'il leur faudra se payer l'objet à crédit , séparément du forfait de communication , le seul avantage etant , selon moi , qu'ils ne seront plus alors liés à un opérateur 
( d'un autre coté , ils seront liés à une boite de credit &#8230


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

En fait, Free a fait une révolution... dans la communication...

C'est maintenant clair pour ceux qui se voilaient la face :

t'as 20 de forfait + 15 de téléphone / mois...

Niveau tarif, seul les appels illimités changent, mais au fond, rares sont ceux qui appellent plus de 4h/mois à titre perso.. (enfin j'imagine)


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

J'ai du mal à comprendre quand tu parles de revolution de communication...
cela sous entends que rien n'a changé, c'est ça, que ta facture ne vas pas baisser ?
Dans ce cas:
Regarde les forfaits à 3Go avant free et après.
Regarde les forfaits illimités avant free et après.
Regarde le prix des abonnements données supplémentaires.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Je veux dire qu'au fond, non ça n'a pas tant changé que ça :

Si tu veux un abonnement sans engagement et sans téléphone, pour le même prix tu as un peu plus de Data et de voix, mais déjà 1Go de data c'est beaucoup, même en modem (je l'ai fait comme étudiant et je dépassais rarement les 500Mo déjà).

Si tu veux un abo avec nouveau téléphone, même constat puisque tu ajoutes le prix du téléphone à crédit.

La seule chose que ça a fait, c'est faire s'aligner les opérateurs "historiques" à ce type d'offre sans subvention du téléphone.

Bref, je persiste et signe :

Non ça n'a pas changé grand chose.
Non ce n'est pas une Révolution.

Seulement une avancée importante dans le principe de concurrence dans la téléphonie.
Mais c'est déjà pas mal


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je veux dire qu'au fond, non ça n'a pas tant changé que ça :
> 
> Si tu veux un abonnement sans engagement et sans téléphone, pour le même prix tu as un peu plus de Data et de voix, mais déjà 1Go de data c'est beaucoup, même en modem (je l'ai fait comme étudiant et je dépassais rarement les 500Mo déjà).


Tu as des exemples s'il te plait ?
A titre d'exemple je suis toujours a minimum 1Go par mois, et donc subit une reduction de débit tous les mois.




> Si tu veux un abo avec nouveau téléphone, même constat puisque tu ajoutes le prix du téléphone à crédit.


exact



> La seule chose que ça a fait, c'est faire s'aligner les opérateurs "historiques" à ce type d'offre sans subvention du téléphone.


Et mes questions posées au dessus ?
qu'en fait tu, c'est des cas concrets ?




> Bref, je persiste et signe :
> 
> Non ça n'a pas changé grand chose.
> Non ce n'est pas une Révolution.
> ...


Je laisse tomber, les progrès de la science ne permettent pas encore de faire recouvrir la vue aux aveugles.


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je laisse tomber, les progrès de la science ne permettent pas encore de faire recouvrir la vue aux aveugles.



Ni de fournir des lunettes de soleil aux éblouis 

Si, malgré la lumière qui provient du Niel (ciel... Niel... ahum bref :sleep: ), tu parviens à lire entre les lignes, ce que je veux dire au fond c'est que Free c'est bien, c'est un trublion, un vrai.

Mais leur offre n'est pas universelle, elle n'est pas adaptée à tout le monde. Ceux qui n'appellent pas plus de 2h / mois, et qui voudraient un téléphone portable moins cher, n'ont pas forcément plus d'intérêt à aller chez Free qu'ailleurs.
Au passage, en prenant un nouveau téléphone chez Free, on ne peut plus profiter de la loi Chatel sur l'engagement que l'on a envers le téléphone... puisque c'est pour le téléphone 

Il y a sûrement d'autres exemples.

Je ne cherche pas à dire que l'arrivée de Free ne change *rien*, seulement qu'elle *ne révolutionne pas* tout.

Allez savoir qui sont les aveugles... :sleep:

PS : après m'être relu, je précise que quand je dis "un peu plus de Data", c'est "un peu plus" par rapport à avant free, pas par rapport à Free directement... bien évidemment...

EDIT : ah et heu... oui, juste pour le plaisir de te contredire  B&You propose le même forfait que Free (exactement le même, au même prix), mais bénéficie du réseau Bouygues (certes pas le meilleur...), et les téléphones sont moins chers. Et leur partenariat avec recommerce.com leur permet de proposer des téléphones d'occasion encore moins cher !

Bref, Free a permis de faire bouger les choses, mais avant de dire que les users free regarderons les autres se faire plumer, faites attention à vos plumes à vous


----------



## olivier01 (16 Janvier 2012)

Salut à vous,



flamoureux a dit:


> ... A cela j'ajoute les* 200&#8364;* que je leur ai donné pour mon iPhone 4S (en renouvellement au bout d'un an). On est à *564&#8364;*.



Cool...

Abonné chez SFR avec un tout petit forfait (19,90 Euros, 3h + SMS illimités je crois), ça fait des années que je "rêve" d'un iPhone...

Sur leur site, en temps qu'abonné, j'ai "droit" à l'iPhone 4S 16 Go à 615 Euros, c'est super cool !!!!
Forfait à 49 Euros en plus...

Tout le monde n'est peut-être pas pigeon, mais surtout, tout le monde ne part pas de la même situation...

Un nouvel abonné chez SFR, se voit la possibilité d'acquérir le même iPhone à 120 Euros depuis ces jours...
Le forfait étant pour lui à 49 Euros aussi (24 mois), autant aller chez Free, non ?

Je suis les débats un peu de partout, et force est de constater que beaucoup de calculs sont justes, ce qui change, c'est que tout le monde n'est pas dans la même situation avec son forfait actuel (je ne parle même pas des besoins)...

@+


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> EDIT : ah et heu... oui, juste pour le plaisir de te contredire  B&You propose le même forfait que Free (exactement le même, au même prix)



Tu le fais exprès là, ce n'est pas possible.

Cette offre n'existerait pas aujourd'hui si Free n'avait rien sorti. Donc, c'est facile de baisser ses prix après coup.

Et la science fournit bien des lunettes de soleil aux éblouis. Mais ne rends pas la vue aux aveugles.


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

B and you c'est SANS support contrairement a free, donc ARRETE de dire que c'est pareil !

Et au fait les ports UDP sont ouverts chez B&YOU ah benh non !
parce si tu veux discuter technique on peut !

Et au fait cela ne te dérange pas de t&#8217;être fait arnaquer pendant des années ?

Va falloir m'expliquer pourquoi les 3 opérateurs décrivent l'arrivée de free comme un tsunami, un seisme, etc etc, idem pour les associations de consommateur et que notre "ami" lui ne le pense pas...


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

Hey ho les révolutionnaires du mobile !

Moi j'prends la peine de lire l'intégralité de vos messages avant de poster...
Donc merci d'en faire de même !!!!!

Je dis donc, et je répète :

L'arrivée de free fait avancer les choses OUI

Mais il ne faut pas non plus être "aveuglé" (comme vous aimez à dire) par l'effet d'annonce, en imaginant que c'est le mieux, de loin, et *pour tout le monde !*

Chacun est différent, avec ses besoins propres ! Vous n'êtes pas la référence absolue en terme de téléphonie ! (ou alors y a autre chose à faire que trainer sur MacG les gars...)


Bref... vous me fatiguez à ne pas (vouloir ?) comprendre ce que je veux dire, comme si vous vous sentiez aggressés parce que je ne pense pas que Free soit, pour le moment, et pour certaines personnes, forcément la meilleure solution...
:sleep:


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

taratata, pas de polémique, des faits mon ami, des faits.

1 Ou en est on avec les ports UDP bloqués chez bouygues depuis des années ?
2 Ou est le support téléphonique de b&you comparé à free ?


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> taratata, pas de polémique, des faits mon ami, des faits.
> 
> 1 Ou en est on avec les ports UDP bloqués chez bouygues depuis des années ?
> 2 Ou est le support téléphonique de b&you comparé à free ?


 
:sleep:

voilà où j'en suis perso...

Si tu veux des faits : exemple si je vais chez Virgin, je paie 35&#8364;/mois pendant 24 mois et j'ai un iPhone à 50&#8364; (comprenant offre de remboursement) + un forfait adapté à mes besoins (sincèrement).

35&#8364; = offre free + 15&#8364;/mois pendant 36 mois pour un téléphone qui n'est pas un iPhone...

Donc certes j'ai pas besoin d'illimité voix, juste sms et internet illimité.
SAV Virgin compétent et dispo à des heures compatibles avec n'importe quel emploi du temps. Téléphones sans surcouche opérateur, mode modem débridé, boutiques physiques + Virgin Megastore, etc.

Mais voici l'illustration, *concrète*, que Free n'est, *pour le moment*, pour *certaines personnes*, pas *forcément* la meilleure solution...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

Je te parles de choses concrètes qui démontrent que non b&you n'est pas égal a Free. Donc aucune raison de :sleep:
Maintenant revenons a Virgin que tu cites:
Je ne trouve pas l'offre dont tu parles
http://www.virginmobile.fr/iphone.htm
Le moins cher c'est l'iPhone 4 16go blanc a 199 euros moins 50 euros de remise. 
De plus le débit est réduit après 500 Mo.
De plus l'usage modem est facture a part cf le pdf des tarifs. 
Etc etc
Des faits mon ami des faits


----------



## Pascal89 (16 Janvier 2012)

Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi tout le monde s'acharne à vouloir prendre un téléphone chez Free. L'avantage chez Free es que tu es libre de le prendre la ou tu veux, et, si au bout d'un mois tu en raz la casquette de Free, et bine tu t'en vas. C'est pas plus compliqué que cela.
C'est la fin du mobile subventionné que tu payes aussi longtemps que restes chez ton opérateur avec le même forfait. Donc au final ton téléphone tu le payes combien?

Comparons ce qui est comparable uniquement les forfaits sans mobile


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

Pendant des années les opérateurs ont fait des offres incomparables. 
Free avec ses deux forfait les oblige a plus de clarté enfin moins d'opacité disons. 

Je pense que Free offre des portables parcequil le faut, mais ce n'est pas leur métier.


----------



## JF (16 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tu le fais exprès là, ce n'est pas possible.
> 
> Cette offre n'existerait pas aujourd'hui si Free n'avait rien sorti. Donc, c'est facile de baisser ses prix après coup.
> 
> Et la science fournit bien des lunettes de soleil aux éblouis. Mais ne rends pas la vue aux aveugles.



Pour info j'ai pris B&you en juillet dernier, donc bien avant la sortie de Free...
Donc en gros je pense que c'est Free qui a pompé leur concept !


----------



## pepeye66 (16 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Pendant des années les opérateurs ont fait des offres incomparables.
> Free avec ses deux forfait les oblige a plus de clarté enfin moins d'opacité disons.
> 
> Je pense que Free offre des portables parcequil le faut, mais ce n'est pas leur métier.




Espérons que cette nouvelle orientation des ventes (qui est la bien venue: Enfin quoi un achat c'est soit cash soit à crédit avec un organisme approprié à cet effet) amènera les fabricants à pratiquer de meilleurs prix !


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Janvier 2012)

C'est clair que Apple , Samsung et compagnie vont morfler dans l'histoire !
Les usagers vont decouvrir le prix d'un portable non "subventionné" , 
il y a fort à parier que le changement annuel pour avoir le dernier cri 
va se rallonger pour passer à deux , voir trois ans 

Comment vont réagir les fabricants ?


----------



## JF (16 Janvier 2012)

Ils sont encore le temps les fabricants...
Déjà cela ne concernera qu'une petite partie partie du marché français, à compter que Free arrive à capter un jour une part de marché significative...


----------



## Maxoubx (16 Janvier 2012)

faut pas rever , beaucoup vont prendre encore des mobiles avec engagements ...


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

JF a dit:


> Pour info j'ai pris B&you en juillet dernier, donc bien avant la sortie de Free...
> Donc en gros je pense que c'est Free qui a pompé leur concept !



:mouais:


----------



## Bombigolo (16 Janvier 2012)

Sosh B&U Red Free , sans mobile , ça devient significatif , non ?
Bien sur , les fabricants et leurs "amis" operateurs vont jouer la carte de l'exclusivité 
comme , à n'en pas douter , lors de la prochaine sortie de l'Iphone 5 , 
mais ce petit manège ne pourra durer tres (trop?) longtemps , 
les chiffres de vente restent la principale motivation , qque soit le créneau de distribution


----------



## Madalvée (16 Janvier 2012)

Le réseau de Free ne serait pas allumé. C'est un peu facile de faire payer le travail des autres


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je te parles de choses concrètes qui démontrent que non b&you n'est pas égal a Free. Donc aucune raison de :sleep:
> Maintenant revenons a Virgin que tu cites:
> Je ne trouve pas l'offre dont tu parles
> http://www.virginmobile.fr/iphone.htm
> ...



L'iPhone 4 8Go est à 149 - 50 de remise - rachat de l'ancien mobile - des mois gratuits si parrainage - ...etc.
Ensuite le partage d'internet n'est pas facturé hors forfait (mon utilisation vaut mieux que leur pdf). Et je n'ai jamais dit que le débit n'était pas réduit.

T'en veux des faits ? ben les voilà !

Et je recommence : :sleep:
Parce que ce que je vois c'est que tu ne veux pas comprendre ce que l'on te dit, et que ça me fatigue de devoir tout expliquer sachant que tu vas reprendre tout ce que je dit, même ce qui est vrai, puisque tu sembles tout savoir.
Dans TON cas Free c'est bien (mieux ?).
OK, elle est cool ta vie.
Dis moi, tu bosserais pas chez Free ?


----------



## Gwen (16 Janvier 2012)

JF a dit:


> Pour info j'ai pris B&you en juillet dernier, donc bien avant la sortie de Free...
> Donc en gros je pense que c'est Free qui a pompé leur concept !



Bon, là; tu le fais vraiment exprès. 



Simbouesse a dit:


> Dis moi, tu bosserais pas chez Free ?



Et toi pour un des trois tondeurs ? Car là, c'est un ramassis de mauvaise foi en ce moment.

Tu es payé combien pour saper le moral des personnes qui voudraient éventuellement aller chez Free ?


----------



## naas (16 Janvier 2012)

Je travaille dans le semi conducteur rien a voir donc. 
Je trouve pas de lien vers l'iPhone 4 8Go. 
Que tu ne sois pas facturé très bien mais je ne peux comparer que des offres. 
Et l'offre de Free est supérieure à celle de Virgin contrairement à ce que tu dis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h23 ----------




Madalvée a dit:


> Le réseau de Free ne serait pas allumé. C'est un peu facile de faire payer le travail des autres



Rohhhh les mauvais perdant


----------



## Simbouesse (16 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Et toi pour un des trois tondeurs ? Car là, c'est un ramassis de mauvaise foi en ce moment.
> 
> Tu es payé combien pour saper le moral des personnes qui voudraient éventuellement aller chez Free ?



Excuse moi de dire que l'arrivée de Free est bien pour la concurrence mais que leur offre n'est pas adaptée à tout le monde...

Si c'est ça la mauvaise foi, alors tout irait pour le mieux aujourd'hui dans le monde 



> Et l'offre de Free est supérieure à celle de Virgin contrairement à ce que tu dis




Comme dirait un certain gwen (  )



> Bon, là; tu le fais vraiment exprès.



J'AI JAMAIS DIT ÇAAAAAAAAAAA :hein:

'tin sérieux enlevez vos oeillères Free bordel !
z'avez rien compris !! (un comble pour des clients Free...  )



> *leur offre n'est pas adaptée à tout le monde...*



ça va là ?

J'suis pas trop dur envers Free et pas trop de mauvaise foi ?

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

Tu as parlé de b&you en disant que c'était pareil. Je t'ai démontré que non
Puis Virgi, j'attends toujours le lien. Et non le mode modem n'est pas inclus et oui la limite est de 500 Mo et je ne me suis pas encore oenché sur les surfacturation... donc non ce n'est pas comparable. 
Je nai jamais proclamé que free etait la solution a tout mais refute des arguments falacieux qui ne tiennent pas la comparaison.
Concernant tes  et tes :sleep: la verite moblige a te le dire tu commence a me les briser menu comme disait audiard


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je nai jamais proclamé que free etait la solution a tout


 
Je vais finir par croire qu'on pense la même chose... ou pire !... que t'as raison... mais ma mauvaise foi m'empêche de le reconnaitre après toutes mes déclarations... :rose:



> mais refute des arguments falacieux qui ne tiennent pas la comparaison


 
Là j'peux pas te laisser dire ça ! Mais j'peux rien prouver...
J'suis retourné sur le site et j'avoue que l'iPhone 4 8Go n'apparaît... pourtant ils l'ont en boutique puisque ma fiancée l'a acquis il y a peu (true story !).



> tu commence a me les briser menu comme disait audiard


 
Je te retourne le compliment 
Pour illustration, même lorsque je dis que Free n'est pas adapté à tout le monde - ce pour quoi tu sembles d'accord - , tu prends (je suppose... j'espère ! sinon à quoi bon ?) un malin plaisir à ne pas le relever et ne me reprendre que sur ce que tu trouves falacieux...

D'où mes  et mes :sleep:... dieu sait que j'en ai en réserve !!


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Pendant des années les opérateurs ont fait des offres incomparables.



Et aujourd'hui ?

On constate que chaque offre illimitée à son , ou ses , petits details qui font 
qu'elle conviendra mieux à tel utilisateur , que ce soit une destination vers l'etranger , un mode modem plus complet 

Il semble que les choses n'aient guère évoluées ?


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Et aujourd'hui ?
> 
> On constate que chaque offre illimitée à son , ou ses , petits details qui font
> qu'elle conviendra mieux à tel utilisateur , que ce soit une destination vers l'etranger , un mode modem plus complet
> ...


 
Si quand même !

Les offres illimitées sont maintenant plus abordables, et la mode du "sans engagement" est en plein boom, avec des prix en baisse !

Personnellement, c'est le minimum que j'attendais de free, et c'est déjà pas mal...

Maintenant, j'espère que la tendance va s'élargir à l'ensemble des forfaits, notamment avec subvention du téléphone ! (l'espoir fait vivre)


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Et aujourd'hui ?
> 
> On constate que chaque offre illimitée à son , ou ses , petits details qui font
> qu'elle conviendra mieux à tel utilisateur , que ce soit une destination vers l'etranger , un mode modem plus complet &#8230;
> ...


Pour l&#8217;étranger le mieux c'est skype en wifi et une carte sim locale. tout le reste pour l'instant est trop cher malgré l'intervention du régulateur européen de la communication et télécommunication qui a forcé les opérateurs a limiter le prix des données, d'avertir le client par des textos qu'il approchait la limite de son forfait ET de bloquer l'accès aux données pour éviter les factures énormes (après avoir agit avec succès pour réduire le prix sur les textos et la voix.)

Maintenant, oui tu as raison, les offres en sont toujours pas claires, contrairement à free, c'est même un de leur argument (cf la vidéo de présentation freemobile)

Pour Free, l'internet c'est internet, pas une partie, c'est clair et net.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h52 ----------

*http://www.pcinpact.com/news/68299-edito-pigeons-operateurs-mobiles-free.htm*
bonne lecture ...


----------



## Bombigolo (17 Janvier 2012)

Sans engagement et plus abordables , c'est la base commune à ses offres ,
et la je dis merci à Free .
Mais apres , chacun mets en avant des details de son offre et les pointe comme arguments,
arguments qui font que certains se prennent le choux à longueur de journée sur tous les forums


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
A mes yeux ce n'est pas rédhibitoire, mais c'est bon à savoir.
Quelques restrictions d'usage tirées des conditions générales de Free (Source quechoisir.).
Les SMS et MMS sont limités à 10 destinataires par envoi, la SIM ne peut pas être utilisée dans un ordinateur ou une tablette 3G et labonné doit utiliser le service « en bon père de famille ».


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Sans engagement et plus abordables , c'est la base commune à ses offres ,
> et la je dis merci à Free .
> Mais apres , chacun mets en avant des details de son offre et les pointe comme arguments,
> arguments qui font que certains se prennent le choux à longueur de journée sur tous les forums &#8230;


 
J'vois pas de quoi tu parles ! 


Moi ce qui m'emmerde à vrai dire, c'est que je me traine un HTC Wildfire lent comme le monde pour ouvrir un sms, et que si je passe chez free, j'vais devoir le garder... 

C'est ça mon vrai problème... ce put*** de téléphone qui n'est pas subventionné...
Au final, si je prends un abo qui me convient + iPhone subventionné chez Virgin (toujours moins cher que le big three) sur 24 mois. Je paierai le même prix qu'un iPhone sur l'Apple Store et un abo chez free sur 24 mois... 

En fait... ...  ... oh putain...

_**pars en courant acheter un iPhone et un abo free**_


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> la SIM ne peut pas être utilisée dans un ordinateur ou une tablette 3G



Mince, je n'avais pas vu ça. C'est hallucinant. On ne peut utiliser l'abonnement FREE sur iPad ?


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est ça mon vrai problème... ce put*** de téléphone qui n'est pas subventionné...



Bonjour,
L'iPhone subventionné n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit.
Son coût a toujours été répercuté dans les abonnements.
Psychologiquement le prix fractionné chaque mois et "inclus "à l'abonnement fait moins _souffrir_ , mais le tarif de l'iPhone reste sensiblement le même.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h27 ----------





gwen a dit:


> Mince, je n'avais pas vu ça. C'est hallucinant. On ne peut utiliser l'abonnement FREE sur iPad ?



Techniquement on peut, contractuellement c'est interdit.

Edit: 

Tiens, _Les offres Free passées au peigne fin par l'UFC_ => http://www.quechoisir.org/telecom-m...-free-mobile-les-offres-passees-au-peigne-fin

On apprend des choses bonnes à savoir, mais sur certains points l'UFC pinaille.


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> L'iPhone subventionné n'est qu'une vue de l'esprit.
> Son coût a toujours été répercuté dans les abonnements.
> Psychologiquement le prix fractionné chaque mois et "inclus "à l'abonnement fait moins _souffrir_ , mais le tarif de l'iPhone reste sensiblement le même.


 
Oui complètement !
Et puis le sans engagement c'est quand même un sacré avantage en fait...


'tin... naas a fini par me faire trop réfléchir...

rrrrouuuuuurourrrrruouuuuuuu
_(qui a dit pigeon ? qui ??!)_


----------



## subsole (17 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Oui complètement !
> Et puis le sans engagement c'est quand même un sacré avantage en fait...
> 
> 
> ...


Dois-je vraiment le préciser? je parle évidemment du prix d'achat de l'iPhone uniquement 
D'autre part, tu devrais réfléchir, il est évident que je parle (dans mon post précédent) des offres qui se pratiquent chez les autres FAI  et qui "lissent" le prix de l'iPhone dans un package unique I_phone+abonnement_  (le coût est inclus dans l'abonnement).
Avec Free tu peux acheter un iPhone séparément chez Free avec un surcoût (c. à d. comme avant chez les autres FAI) ou chez Apple sans surcout, mais il faut payer cash.

En clair, avec ou sans engagement tu payes l'iPhone.


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Tiens, _Les offres Free passées au peigne fin par l'UFC_


_
Je navais lu l'article, mais rien remarqué concernant les iPad. C'est naze ça  Sachant que le mode modem est inclus. 

En le relisant, je ne trouve toujours pas la partie parlant des restrictions sur les appareils comme l'iPad ou autre tablette.



subsole a dit:



			On apprend des choses bonnes à savoir, mais sur certains points l'UFC pinaille.
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...


Oui, ils pinaillent beaucoup je trouve. 

Par exemple :

*Des appels chers depuis létranger *: Comme chez tous les opérateurs en gros. 

*Les appels inclus vers 40 destinations sont limités aux lignes fixes, sauf pour l'Amérique du Nord* : Et alors ? Est-ce la faute de Free si tous les pays sauf l'Amérique du nord considère les fixes et les portables de manière distincts ?

*Un seul forfait à tarif préférentiel est accordé par abonnement Freebox (15,99  au lieu de 19,99  pour le forfait illimité et 0  au lieu de 2  pour lautre forfait).* : La, par contre, ils ne disent pas tout. Car selon le conseiller Free que j'ai contacté. On ne peut bénéficier deux fois de tarif préférentiel. Pare exemple, je souhaitais prendre le forfait à 2* (soit gratuit pour les freenautes) et rajouter l'option DATA pour tester. Puis, si j'étais convaincu, je serais passé au forfait à 15,99*. Or, je ne pourrais pas. Car si je résilie mon forfait à 0*, je ne pourrais JAMAIS avoir de nouveau une offre de prix en tant qu'abonné Free. On ne peut bénéficier du tarif préférentiel qu'une fois, même après résiliation de cette offre subventionnée _


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Mince, je n'avais pas vu ça. C'est hallucinant. On ne peut utiliser l'abonnement FREE sur iPad ?


J'aime bien vérifier les sources.
le document de 40 pages décrivant les tarif ne le mentionne pas.
il faut aller sur le site de mobile.free.fr et lire les CGA chapitre 4.3
voici l'extrait concerné:


> utilisation de la sim abusive, notamment:
> utilisation de la SIM dans un équipement non dédié aux communications interpersonnelles
> utilisation à  titre gracieux ou onéreux en tant que passerelle de réacheminement de communications ou de mise en relation, ou
> utilisation dans le cadre de boitier radio ou de clé ou de carte 3G, etc


C'est à voir, car il n'y a pas d'option ni de prix pour le mode 3G, a voir car d'après les souvenirs le mode modem avait été évoqué par niel lors de la présentation...


----------



## Simbouesse (17 Janvier 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Dois-je vraiment le préciser? je parle évidemment du prix d'achat de l'iPhone uniquement
> D'autre part, tu devrais réfléchir, il est évident que je parle (dans mon post précédent) des offres qui se pratiquent chez les autres FAI et qui "lissent" le prix de l'iPhone dans un package unique I_phone+abonnement_ (le coût est inclus dans l'abonnement).
> Avec Free tu peux acheter un iPhone séparément chez Free avec un surcoût (c. à d. comme avant chez les autres FAI) ou chez Apple sans surcout, mais il faut payer cash.
> 
> En clair, avec ou sans engagement tu payes l'iPhone.


 
Nan mais ça je le savais bien !

C'est juste que bon... pour voir qu'on paie au final la même chose, faut quand même attendre 24 mois... donc ça saute pas forcément aux yeux


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> .... On ne peut bénéficier du tarif préférentiel qu'une fois, même après résiliation de cette offre subventionnée


Ils parlent d'une future option pour un portage du forfait 0 euros vers le forfait 16 euros.

un viel article
http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/le-r...eux-selon-nokia-siemens-networks-39752433.htm


----------



## j_lien (17 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Premier post sur ce forum, premier coup de gueule! 

Je viens sur ce forum pour m'exprimer, comme beaucoup de monde ces derniers jours, sur mon ras le bol autour du lancement de Free Mobile.


Premier point : la concurrence...

On nous parlé d'une relance de la concurrence dès l'arrivée de Free sur le marché de la téléphonie mobile, mais est-ce que je suis le seul à ne toujours pas la voir arriver? Où est-elle? SFR, Bouygues et Orange s'accordent plus ou moins sur les "nouveaux tarifs" du marché... Pas un seul sort du lot !
Je ris en lisant un tas de commentaires sur les forums de personnes qui demandent à leur opérateur actuel de s'aligner sur les prix de Free! STOP, demandez qu'ils fassent mieux que ce nouvel opérateur sinon on avancera pas! Bon ok, j'admets que c'est déjà pas mal l'évolution des tarifs en une semaine, mais je suis certain qu'on peut encore avoir mieux et non pas seulement sur les prix.


Deuxième point : réponse à ceux qui râlent sur le fait d'acheter un téléphone nu.

La téléphonie mobile évolue sur son fonctionnement et se rapproche du modèle internet. Je m'explique : quand vous acheter un accès internet, peu importe le fournisseur, vous n'achetez que la box et non pas l'ordinateur avec... Bon alors! Je sais que dans l'inconscient collectif en France, l'achat d'un mobile est lié à la souscription d'un forfait ou un réengagement mais ce n'est pas forcément le plus avantageux pour le porte monnaie.


Voilà les deux axes qui m'agacent le plus. Avant que quelqu'un me le demande, non je ne travaille pas pour Free et mon opérateur est SOSH (forfait 24/7).

Bon après midi à tous,

J_lien


----------



## naas (17 Janvier 2012)

j_lien a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Premier post sur ce forum, premier coup de gueule!


C'est sur, quand j'arrive dans un endroit inconnu la première chose que je fais c'est gueuler, comme ça tout le monde sait que je suis un gros (censuré)  


> Je viens sur ce forum pour m'exprimer, comme beaucoup de monde ces derniers jours, sur mon ras le bol autour du lancement de Free Mobile.


Benh non, tu vois ici on en a pas ras le bol, pas du tout, c'est même l'inverse en fait !



> Premier point : la concurrence...
> 
> On nous parlé d'une relance de la concurrence dès l'arrivée de Free sur le marché de la téléphonie mobile, mais est-ce que je suis le seul à ne toujours pas la voir arriver? Où est-elle? SFR, Bouygues et Orange s'accordent plus ou moins sur les "nouveaux tarifs" du marché... Pas un seul sort du lot !
> Je ris en lisant un tas de commentaires sur les forums de personnes qui demandent à leur opérateur actuel de s'aligner sur les prix de Free! STOP, demandez qu'ils fassent mieux que ce nouvel opérateur sinon on avancera pas! Bon ok, j'admets que c'est déjà pas mal l'évolution des tarifs en une semaine, mais je suis certain qu'on peut encore avoir mieux et non pas seulement sur les prix.


Ouiiiii tu as raison, ils ont baissé de 50%, une paille ! :mouais:



> Deuxième point : réponse à ceux qui râlent sur le fait d'acheter un téléphone nu.
> 
> La téléphonie mobile évolue sur son fonctionnement et se rapproche du modèle internet. Je m'explique : quand vous acheter un accès internet, peu importe le fournisseur, vous n'achetez que la box et non pas l'ordinateur avec... Bon alors! Je sais que dans l'inconscient collectif en France, l'achat d'un mobile est lié à la souscription d'un forfait ou un réengagement mais ce n'est pas forcément le plus avantageux pour le porte monnaie.
> 
> ...


bon ok c'est bien tout ça, bien bien...
et bien J_lien, tu vas commencer par te calmer, aller te présenter dans le fil qui va bien, dire bonjour aux gens et une fois cela fait tu reviendras ici hein.
et peut être on te pardonnera cette entrée .... disons ... fracassante


----------



## pepeye66 (17 Janvier 2012)

@ j_lien:
Quelle entrée ! et par la grande porte en plus !!
Mais surtout, le plus important, TU FAIS BIEN AVANCER LE SUJET 
Comme te le suggère nass, pense à te présenter: Ça fait plus correct.
A bientôt, toi et tes bonnes idées frappées au coin du bon sens...Ou presque !


----------



## j_lien (17 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> C'est sur, quand j'arrive dans un endroit inconnu la première chose que je fais c'est gueuler, comme ça tout le monde sait que je suis un gros (censuré)



Oui je suis un GROS râleur, et comme cela tout le monde le sait, mais je ne mords je vous rassure ! 



naas a dit:


> Benh non, tu vois ici on en a pas ras le bol, pas du tout, c'est même l'inverse en fait !





naas a dit:


> Ouiiiii tu as raison, ils ont baissé de 50%, une paille ! :mouais:



Qu'on s'entende bien, ce n'est pas vraiment après Free que je râle mais après Orange, SFR, Bouygues... Ils ne font que se coller sur l'offre de Free et n'essaient pas réellement de se différencier! Je n'appelle pas ça de la concurrence.



naas a dit:


> bon ok c'est bien tout ça, bien bien...
> et bien J_lien, tu vas commencer par te calmer, aller te présenter dans le fil qui va bien, dire bonjour aux gens et une fois cela fait tu reviendras ici hein.
> et peut être on te pardonnera cette entrée .... disons ... fracassante



Faute corrigée : présentation faite ! Pardonné ? 



pepeye66 a dit:


> @ j_lien:
> Quelle entrée ! et par la grande porte en plus !!
> Mais surtout, le plus important, TU FAIS BIEN AVANCER LE SUJET
> Comme te le suggère nass, pense à te présenter: Ça fait plus correct.
> A bientôt, toi et tes bonnes idées frappées au coin du bon sens...Ou presque !



Je sens qu'on va bien s'entendre, ta réponse m'a fait sourire


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2012)

j_lien a dit:


> Qu'on s'entende bien, ce n'est pas vraiment après Free que je râle mais après Orange, SFR, Bouygues... Ils ne font que se coller sur l'offre de Free et n'essaient pas réellement de se différencier! Je n'appelle pas ça de la concurrence.



Ces trois opérateurs ne se sont jamais tirés dans les pattes. Ils se sont toujours alignés les uns sur les autres. 

Pareilles, lorsque FREE est arrivé sur l'ADSL, les deux autres ont suivi, sans jamais descendre plus bas.

Donc, a mon avis, ce n'est pas prêt de changer.


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon aucun rapport là, mais *naas*, faut vraiment que je te parle !!!!

Virgin me propose de basculer gratuitement vers l'un de leurs nouveaux forfaits (proposés pour le moment uniquement à leurs abonnés) :

- 2h de communication + SMS illimités : 5,99&#8364;/mois
- 4h de communication + SMS illimités + internet illimité (3Go fair use) : 9,99&#8364;/mois
- Appels illimités + SMS illimités + internet illimité (3Go fair use) : 19,99&#8364;/mois

Le tout sans engagement !

Bon sincèrement je fais quoi ????

L'avantage c'est que là, même si il n'y a pas les MMS, même si il n'y a pas le modem, c'est que je peux passer à du sans engagement pas cher sans payer les 25% de mes 10 mois restants


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> - 4h de communication + SMS illimités + internet illimité (3Go fair use) : 9,99/mois:



Moi, je prendrais cette option. Je n'appelle que tres rarement avec mon téléphone. C'est sur que c'est dommage pour le mode modem. Mais, ça, je pense que l'on peut s'en passer.


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Janvier 2012)

Meme si il est un peu limite en temps pour moi avec ses 4h , ce forfait Virgin est bien tentant .
Reduire encore sa facture par 2 par rapport aux autres offres , ça le fait !
Je ne le vois pas sur leur site , j'espere qu'il sera dispo pour les nouveaux entrants 

Le mode modem n'est pas vraiment un frein , il existe qques solutions (Pdanet)
qui dépannent pas mal à l'occasion


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2012)

ouais celui là me fait de l'oeil ! payer 25&#8364; de moins / mois pour avoir sensiblement la même chose et sans avoir à résilier !

il faut que j'épluche mes factures pour connaitre ma conso car aujourd'hui j'ai 5 numéros illimités aussi donc il ne faudra pas que je me pénalise non plus !

Avec de telles économies et mon anniversaire qui arrive, je sens que mon HTC va bientôt partir chez Magic Recycle !!

:love:

PS: comme je le précisais, ces offres m'ont été transmises par mail, elles ne sont pas dispo sur le site, que pour les abonnés pour le moment...


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Janvier 2012)

Meme si tu es chez Virgin , ça ne semble pas evident 

http://forum.lesarnaques.com/teleph...es3g/virgin-mobile-forfait-euros-t118218.html


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2012)

Ouais en effet... 

Mon cas est différent :

J'ai lu, notamment dans ce forum, que Virgin avait envoyé à ses abonnés le fameux SMS, sans parler d'une quelconque ancienneté (ça fait environ 26 ou 27 mois que je suis chez eux).

N'ayant pas reçu ce SMS, j'ai contacté, par email, le service client, qui m'a envoyé un mail de retour 2 jours plus tard en me présentant les offres dont je vous parle plus haut, en me disant que je n'avais quà répondre à cet email en mentionnant le nom du forfait qui m'intéressait et que je serai basculé gratuitement vers ce nouveau forfait.

Il est bien écris, à la suite de la présentation des forfaits :
"Je vous informe que vous avez la possibilité de changer de migrer vers une de nos nouvelles offres gratuitement et à tout moment"

J'ose donc espérer que cela est bien vrai.
Dès que je fais la demande, je vous tiens informé (si cela reste dans le cadre de ce topic, mais rien n'est moins sûr...)


----------



## flamoureux (18 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> - 4h de communication + SMS illimités + internet illimité (3Go fair use) : 9,99/mois



Waow, celui la me plait beaucoup. Au pire les photos tu peux les envoyer par mail plutôt que MMS... Avec 3G de data...

J'aime !


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2012)

flamoureux a dit:


> Waow, celui la me plait beaucoup. Au pire les photos tu peux les envoyer par mail plutôt que MMS... Avec 3G de data...
> 
> J'aime !


 
GRAVE !

Par contre je viens de regarder mes factures, et disons qu'il y a des périodes où j'ai fait pété le compteur sur mes n° illimités... 

Du coup j'hésite... 

EDIT : Bon j'me suis décidé pour le forfait à 9,99/mois (4h+SMS et internet illimité (3Go)). La demande est partie, y a plus qu'à attendre ! Ensuite viendra l'heure d'acheter un iPhone parce que j'en meurs d'envie !!!!

Sinon, l'offre est pour le moment disponible pour les clients virgin

déjà sans engagement
arrivés à la fin de leur engagement
déjà engagé depuis plus de 9 mois et dont l'engagement se termine dans moins de 12 mois.
Je suis dans la dernière catégorie.
Il semblerait qu'à terme l'offre soit publique.


----------



## flamoureux (18 Janvier 2012)

Vivement le terme alors parce que je suis pas client Virgin moi


----------



## Gwen (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon, ça y est, je suis passé chez FREE. Maintenant, j'attends la portabilité de mon numéro et la carte SIM qui va bien avec


----------



## bricbroc (18 Janvier 2012)

à l'heure actuelle, la moitié du réseau de Free semble merder.

Orange va devoir sortir sa calculette pour répercuter, sur le contrat qui le lie à Free, le montant financier pour la  sur-utilisation de son réseau afin d'acheminer les communications du trublion 

Bref gros bordel 

Source


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> à l'heure actuelle, la moitié du réseau de Free semble merder.
> 
> Orange va devoir sortir sa calculette pour répercuter, sur le contrat qui le lie à Free, le montant financier pour la  sur-utilisation de son réseau afin d'acheminer les communications du trublion
> 
> ...




Ça Free...se l'incorrection !


----------



## Simbouesse (18 Janvier 2012)

Les problèmes de réseau, on pouvait s'y attendre puisqu'ils viennent de se lancer.

Rome ne s'est pas faite en 1 jour comme on dit...

Mais c'est sûr que le non respect des contrats et obligations peut coûter cher à Free...

Est-ce que cela sera répercuté sur les abonnés ? Je ne pense pas.
Est-ce qu'aujourd'hui les abonnés sont pénalisés ? Non grâce au réseau Orange.

Ce n'est qu'une histoire de gros sous...


----------



## arbaot (18 Janvier 2012)

attention à bien lire les offre Virgin certaine sont en 3G et d'autres en 3G*+*
au niveau du débit on sent la différence
 en 3 G spedd test donne en moyenne
  ping 90 ms  descendant 0,28Mbps montant 2,95Mbps


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Janvier 2012)

Si Virgin "ouvre" son offre à 9,99 aux non abonnés , ils vont faire un carton .
Tout le monde souligne le vide entre les deux offres de Free à 2 et 20 , 
et Virgin est le seul , à ce jour , à avoir eu le nez creux , un prix sympa 
pour des besoins modestes mais confortables , c'est ce que beaucoup recherchent .

Vu la réticence de Virgin à le mettre à disposition du plus grand nombre ,
je me demande meme si ce forfait peut etre rentable , ou si il s'agit 
simplement d'un effet d'annonce pour attirer le client


----------



## pepeye66 (18 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> Si Virgin "ouvre" son offre à 9,99 aux non abonnés , ils vont faire un carton .
> Tout le monde souligne le vide entre les deux offres de Free à 2 et 20 ,
> et Virgin est le seul , à ce jour , à avoir eu le nez creux , un prix sympa
> pour des besoins modestes mais confortables , c'est ce que beaucoup recherchent .
> ...



Ce forfait est un forfait de "sauve qui peut" destiné à arrêter lhémorragie sur ses propres abonnés ! Il n'est pas fait pour attirer de nouveaux abonnés !!


----------



## Bombigolo (18 Janvier 2012)

C'est la ou j'ai du mal à saisir leur comportement :
garder des clients avec du "sans engagement" , c'est risqué de tous les cotés 

Tant mieux pour ceux qui pourront en profiter


----------



## ToM03 (18 Janvier 2012)

Alors, quid d'un forfait free avec l'iphone? au niveau des services etc, internet fonctionne bien? MMS? iMessage? Facetime? Pas de messagerie visuelle du coup?


----------



## Pascal89 (19 Janvier 2012)

J'ai ma carte sim depuis hier midi. J'ai un iphone 3GS, aucun problème tout fonctionne, sauf messagerie visuelle qui n'est pas encore activée mais cela ne serait tarder. 

Réseau Nikel, même meilleur réception que j'avais avant.

Le PDG d'orange à déclaré hier que le réseau Free fonctionnait. Donc SFR BOUYGUES avec vos huissiers c'est coup dans l'eau.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Le PDG d'orange à déclaré hier que le réseau Free fonctionnait. Donc SFR BOUYGUES avec vos huissiers c'est coup dans l'eau.


 
Le réseau oui puisque supporté par les infrastructures Orange, les *antennes *? c'est ça la vraie question...


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Bon aucun rapport là, mais *naas*, faut vraiment que je te parle !!!!
> 
> Virgin me propose de basculer gratuitement vers l'un de leurs nouveaux forfaits (proposés pour le moment uniquement à leurs abonnés) :
> 
> ...



Virgin suit free.
donc tu suivra virgin en fonction de ce que free va faire, et virgin integrera ou pas les nouveaux services.
Free a toujours fonctionné de la même manière un prix plancher et l'intégration de services supplémentaires au fur et à mesure.

1 Si je compare le forfait a 6 euros de virgin à 6 euros avec celui de free
free: 2 euros 1 heure plus une heure sup a 3 euros (5cts/min*60) plus 1 euros (1ct*100 sms) ils sont identiques, SI et seulement SI tu consomme 2 heures et 100 textos, si tu consomme moins, tu payes moins, c'est l'avantage de free.

2 4 heures de com a 10 euros
je pense que virgin est mieux placée à première vue (à voir a la seconde vue  )

3 illimité 20 euros: free car si tu vas dans les détails d'internet et autres free est supérieur.


sinon pour le 25% de ce qui reste,... c'est exactement ce que j'ai fait sur un autre abonnement :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h55 ----------




Simbouesse a dit:


> Le réseau oui puisque supporté par les infrastructures Orange, les *antennes *? c'est ça la vraie question...



Pour les antennes, tu vas sur le site free 3g couverture, tu prends ta voiture, euh aventadore, et scanne si 208 15 OU 14 sont présents.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> (...)
> 2 4 heures de com a 10 euros
> je pense que virgin est mieux placée à première vue (à voir a la seconde vue  )
> 
> (...)


 
C'est bien elle que j'ai prise 

Pour la couverture, comme je l'ai dit plus tôt (je crois), les utilisateurs utilisent le réseau Orange si les antennes Free ne fonctionnent pas... Donc ça ne change rien pour eux.

Juste que peut être Free sera pénalisé, tout simplement !


----------



## Pascal89 (19 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Le réseau oui puisque supporté par les infrastructures Orange, les *antennes *? c'est ça la vraie question...



Euh tu crois vraiement que le PDG d'orange aurait déclaré çà sans s'être assuré que les antennes de Free étaient bien branchées


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Janvier 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Euh tu crois vraiement que le PDG d'orange aurait déclaré çà sans s'être assuré que les antennes de Free étaient bien branchées


 
T'aurai un lien vers l'info ?

C'est pas que je doute, loin de là, c'est juste de la curiosité !
Parce que selon le contexte et même la phrase elle même, il peut (comme toujours) y avoir différentes interprétations...


----------



## bricbroc (19 Janvier 2012)

Petit arrangement entre amis ?


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Petit arrangement entre amis ?



Pourquoi depuis le début c'est pas une grosse mise en scène ?

Genre les opérateurs ORANGE,SFR, BT, ils savaient très bien en haut lieu ce qui aller se passer.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Janvier 2012)

Ahah... c'est très bon !

Tout ça c'est très (TRES) politique ! Nos représentant du gouvernement ou de l'opposition n'auraient pas fait mieux dans le genre "personne ne dit la même chose dans le groupe".

Du coup, quand c'est le bordel comme ça, la thèse du "ça marche pas" est plus plausible que celle du "mais si ! tout fonctionne"....


----------



## boris20 (20 Janvier 2012)

Carte sim de l'abonnement à 2 roros reçu aujourd'hui, activé en 14 secondes!

Tout marche, même réception que réseau orange, comparaison faite avec 2 télefons.

Maintenant en attente de l'abonnement à 20 pour l'illimité ( portabilité du n°)

Pour info je payait 49 pour 1 heure de communication + internet chez orange.

Merci Free!


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

boris20 a dit:


> Carte sim de l'abonnement à 2 roros reçu aujourd'hui, activé en 14 secondes!
> 
> Tout marche, même réception que réseau orange, comparaison faite avec 2 télefons.
> 
> ...


 
Ouais mais t'avais sûrement eu un téléphone avec non ?


----------



## boris20 (20 Janvier 2012)

Pas du tout !!!

J'ai ressorti un vieux nokia 6500c que j'avais fait débloquer à l'époque car je m'en servait a l'étranger en achetant une carte sur place.


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

boris20 a dit:


> Pas du tout !!!


 


Ah ben ouais alors là...

Pour environ 15/mois en plus de la box t'avais donc... 1h de communication ?

:hein:


----------



## Bombigolo (20 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Pour environ 15/mois en plus de la box t'avais donc... 1h de communication ?



X Niel parlait de moutons , pigeons et autres animaux , quand je lis certains cas ,
d'autres adjectifs me viennent à l'esprit


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

Bombigolo a dit:


> X Niel parlait de moutons , pigeons et autres animaux , quand je lis certains cas ,
> d'autres adjectifs me viennent à l'esprit


 
... :mouais:

Mouais... il est malin Niel... il n'avait pas de portable lui avant Free mobile ?


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> ... :mouais:
> 
> Mouais... il est malin Niel... il n'avait pas de portable lui avant Free mobile ?



simbouesse, c'est quoi ton problème avec free ? parce qu'ici c'est pas le fil des gens qui sont intéressés par free mobile et simbouesse qui nous les ... 'fin j'me comprends


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> simbouesse, c'est quoi ton problème avec free ? parce qu'ici c'est pas le fil des gens qui sont intéressés par free mobile et simbouesse qui nous les ... 'fin j'me comprends


 
J'suis le gros con 

Nan mais j'suis là pour vous faire mettre un peu d'eau dans votre vin quoi...

Pour le coup, Bombigolo intervient pour rien, le post n'est pas là pour parler de free mais pour dire que boris20 est pire qu'un mouton ou un pigeon...

Faut arrêter un peu...

Free, c'est vraiment top ce qu'ils font, pour le consommateur, freenaute ou pas, c'est génial !
Mais c'est pas non plus la peine d'aller dire aux gens qui payaient cher AVANT free qu'ils étaient abrutis...

Donc ma question reste sans réponse d'ailleurs... XN faisait comment avant Free ?
Ben il payait l'un des 3 gros j'suppose...


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2012)

je suis de retour en étape 1


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Il y a un autre sujet qui n'a pas fait trop de vague mais qui a néanmoins retenu mon attention : le forfait social.
> Sous l'impulsion du gouvernement (Besson) Orange avait sorti "péniblement" un truc à moins de 10 pour 40 minutes de parlote et une poignée de sms...
> Free a également pulvérisé ce score avec son billet daccès à 2 pour 60 minutes voix et 60 sms.
> Le client soucieux d'en lâcher le moins possible aura vite fait le calcul :
> ...



Oui c'est très social, mais comme le téléphone n'est pas subventionné, et comme il faut donc l'acheter par crédit, il faut pouvoir souscrire un crédit, ce que justement ne peuvent pas faire beaucoup de personnes intéressées par le "forfait social", c'est à mon sens de la poudre aux yeux... à moins de pouvoir acheter cash un téléphone !


----------



## Pascal89 (20 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> T'aurai un lien vers l'info ?
> 
> C'est pas que je doute, loin de là, c'est juste de la curiosité !
> Parce que selon le contexte et même la phrase elle même, il peut (comme toujours) y avoir différentes interprétations...



La toute de suite non, mais ce n'est pas le PDG mais le numéro 2 du Groupe d'Orange qui a fait cette déclaration? Cette info est passée sur ma veille


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Oui c'est très social, mais comme le téléphone n'est pas subventionné, et comme il faut donc l'acheter par crédit, il faut pouvoir souscrire un crédit, ce que justement ne peuvent pas faire beaucoup de personnes intéressées par le "forfait social", c'est à mon sens de la poudre aux yeux... à moins de pouvoir acheter cash un téléphone !



On trouve des téléphones à 30 neufs. Si tu ne peux te payer ça, c'est que tu as sûrement d'autres priorités que de téléphoner.


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2012)

voir 12 euros  http://www.rueducommerce.fr/Telepho.../SAMSUNG/2963246-Telephone-portable-E1080.htm tien d'ailleurs, il y a quoi comme petit nokia compatible 3G (c'est pour ma maman  )


----------



## boris20 (20 Janvier 2012)

simbouesse, c'est vrai, tu est con avec un gros problème mais comme tu le reconnais, tu est à moitié pardonné


----------



## arbaot (20 Janvier 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> à moins de pouvoir acheter cash un téléphone !



ça peut se faire à vraiment pas (trop?) cher
à 30&#8364; livrés tu trouve des téléphones
 capable de téléphoner et envoyer des Textos 


soit moins de 5&#8364; /mois sur un an (30+12*2)/12
 ( moins que le prix moyen d'un paquet de clopes...)

on arrête les arguments à 2&#8364; STP


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Oui c'est très social, mais comme le téléphone n'est pas subventionné, et comme il faut donc l'acheter par crédit, il faut pouvoir souscrire un crédit, ce que justement ne peuvent pas faire beaucoup de personnes intéressées par le "forfait social", c'est à mon sens de la poudre aux yeux... à moins de pouvoir acheter cash un téléphone !


Tiens un simbouesse numéro 2:
Donc un forfait à 2 c'est pas social parce que tu es obligé...
Et bien NON tu n'es pas obligé !
Mon premier portable c'est un portable preté par mes parents tu vois ?
Et des portables d'occasion pas cher ça existe !

Et les autres ils proposaient quoi ?
10 !!! Et combien la minute supplémentaire ? Combien ?

avec Free le dépassement d'une heure te coûte 3 !
Faut arrêter de marquer des énormités 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h55 ----------




macinside a dit:


> je suis de retour en étape 1



:Coucou: bienvenue au club


----------



## macinside (20 Janvier 2012)

J'ai eu le bug du 0 dans l'adresse  le gars m'a indiquer qu'une sim partait aujourd'hui pour moi (enfin j'espère)


----------



## naas (20 Janvier 2012)

Quel tel ?


----------



## Emmanuel94 (20 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> On trouve des téléphones à 30 neufs. Si tu ne peux te payer ça, c'est que tu as sûrement d'autres priorités que de téléphoner.



je ne parlais pas de moi... mais lorsque les gens parlent de "social" il faut sortir de sa réalité personnelle, et voir ce que peut être la vie de personnes vivant avec le minimum vieillesse ou le RSA, l'utilité d'un forfait mobile pour ces personnes est indiscutable et ce ne sont pas des gens très informés, donc ils vont se retrouver à acheter un téléphone plus cher que ton exemple à 30 ... 

j'aime le social et le solidaire, en celà l'offre de free est à priori bonne encore faut il qu'elle soit exploitable par la population qui en a besoin


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> donc ils vont se retrouver à acheter un téléphone plus cher que ton exemple à 30 ...



Parce qu'ils sont pauvres, cela les empêche d'acheter un portable pas cher ? 30 , c'est facilement trouvable. Il est même question d'un tel à 11  dans ce fil pour le sens " plus malin " .

Et puis moi, il m'est arrivé plusieurs fois de donner un tel à un ami plutôt que de le laisser dans la moise. Il paye son forfait, mais il a un beau téléphone qui a très peu d'ancienneté. J'ai même filé un iPhone 3 quand je suis passé au 4. Bon, là c'est exceptionnel, c'est un excellent ami et il galérait avec son vieux Palm d'un coté, son Nokia de base de l'autre et sa recherche d'emplois.


----------



## Simbouesse (20 Janvier 2012)

boris20 a dit:


> simbouesse, c'est vrai, tu est con *avec un gros problème* mais comme tu le reconnais, tu est à moitié pardonné



 c'est grave docteur ?


Sinon, pour quelqu'un qui habite en ville, t'as même pas besoin d'aller sur internet pour acheter un téléphone pas cher ! Ces boutiques qui proposent le desimlockage pas cher, tout ça tout ça, elles en ont des téléphones à 5 !

Nan mais t'imagine : 5 le téléphone + le forfait à 2/mois = 30 pour 1 AN de mobile !!!!



Vous voyez j'me soigne :hosto:


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Janvier 2012)

C'est un débat sans fin ...

Ceux qui sont content tant mieux, ceux qui ne le sont pas tant pis. 

Il coute combien les textos free quand on les envois de la France vers l'europe ??? Pareil pour les appels.

Si pour moi il y a pas de gain pour les textos/appels en europe, l'offre free est comme toute les autres. Et ouai j'aime bien changer de téléphone !


----------



## xao85 (21 Janvier 2012)

Je viens d'avoir ma SIM, ma portabilité est effectuée! Seul hic pour l'instant j'arrive à m'appeler depuis ma ligne freebox mais pas depuis un tel orange (mon ancien opérateur ^^) Enfin j'avais lu que ça prenait un peu de temps. J'espère que ça sera résolu ce soir. Sinon mon iPhone a été configurer en deux secondes par iTunes. ^^

Trop heureux!!!!! :love:


----------



## bricbroc (22 Janvier 2012)

Les syndicats ne lui disent pas merci...


----------



## naas (23 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Les syndicats ne lui disent pas merci...



Nous oui


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un débat sans fin ...
> 
> Ceux qui sont content tant mieux, ceux qui ne le sont pas tant pis.


 


Merci pour cette intervention... :rateau:


----------



## Pascal89 (23 Janvier 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Les syndicats ne lui disent pas merci...



Et si on cherchait dans le téléphone de ces braves personnes 'syndicat', on verrait peut être que le réseau est Free


----------



## bricbroc (23 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Nous oui


mais pas en totalité : http://www.leparisien.fr/high-tech/...s-decus-de-free-mobile-23-01-2012-1825569.php


----------



## Tosay (24 Janvier 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=X4Q-9nUm3AU


----------



## StevenHuon (24 Janvier 2012)

A gauche Orange, à droite Free. Débit 3G utilisant le réseau d'Orange.

J'ai souvenir d'une conseillère chez Orange me disant que les abonnés d'Orange étaient prioritaire... J'en ai désormais la preuve.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Tu es sarcastique hein ?


----------



## StevenHuon (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Tu es sarcastique hein ?



Exactement


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2012)

StevenHuon a dit:


> ....
> 
> J'ai souvenir d'une conseillère chez Orange me disant que les abonnés d'Orange étaient prioritaire... J'en ai désormais la preuve.



En 4 minutes tu as perdu 3% de la charge batterie !! :mouais:


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> En 4 minutes tu as perdu 3% de la charge batterie !! :mouais:



ça me fait penser à la blague de la blonde et le Geek ta réflexion


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> ça me fait penser à la blague de la blonde et le Geek ta réflexion



Oh, mais j'ai bien remarqué la différence de capacité des 2 réseaux (bien que je pense que la comparaison ne peut se faire que sur une succession de mesures continues et espacées).
Mais j'ai en plus été surpris de cette baisse de capacité...Pas toi ?
PS: Pas mal la blague


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Mais j'ai en plus été surpris de cette baisse de capacité...Pas toi ?



Je n'avais même pas remarqué


----------



## StevenHuon (24 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> En 4 minutes tu as perdu 3% de la charge batterie !! :mouais:



Tu as regardé l'heure des captures ?




pepeye66 a dit:


> Oh, mais j'ai bien remarqué la différence de capacité des 2 réseaux (bien que je pense que la comparaison ne peut se faire que sur une succession de mesures continues et espacées).
> Mais j'ai en plus été surpris de cette baisse de capacité...Pas toi ?
> PS: Pas mal la blague



J'ai toujours eu le même débit chez Orange depuis juin 2010.
Concernant Free, j'ai effectué plusieurs tests, le débit est sensiblement le même.


----------



## pepeye66 (24 Janvier 2012)

StevenHuon a dit:


> Tu as regardé l'heure des captures ?....



Oupssss ! Tu as raison, j'ai parlé (écris) trop vite !!!
En fait la charge a augmenté de 3%...Car tu es branché sur l'alim !!
Toutes mes excuses pour cette bourde :rose:


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Janvier 2012)

StevenHuon a dit:


> Tu as regardé l'heure des captures ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En même temps c'est prioritaire en cas de "surcharge".

Je vais pas cracher sur orange mais j'ai deux personnes (peut être un hasard) qui arrive à faire 250 MO de data en faisant quasiment rien avec internet ... Alors je connais pas toute les variables, mais bon orange n'a pas l'air au top.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2012)

Bon les gars sérieusement on ne pourra pas tester le réseau Free tant qu'il ne sera pas suffisamment chargé ... de clients :style:


----------



## pepeye66 (26 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Bon les gars sérieusement on ne pourra pas tester le réseau Free tant qu'il ne sera pas suffisamment chargé ... de clients :style:



Tu as raison, c'est comme au poker: Il faut payer pour voir !


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Janvier 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Tu as raison, c'est comme au poker: Il faut payer pour voir !


 
j'me couche.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> j'me couche.



Bonne nuit :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Bonne nuit :sleep: :rateau:


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


>



Mince je l'ai réveillé


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> Mince je l'ai réveillé


 
Et dieu sait que j'ai un bon sommeil !

J'ai entendu des voix cette nuit qui disaient "aaboooooonne toi à freeeeeee"...

J'ai flippé...


----------



## fantax (26 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir

Je suis chez Orange et vais sans doute passer chez Free. J'hésite encore. (En attendant, et par prévention, j''ai essayé de désimlocker mon Iphone 3G. Je ne sais si j'y suis parvenu). 

Mon intention est d'acheter sur l'Applestore un 4Gs désimlocké. Je me pose deux questions: - en attendant d'aller éventuellement chez Free, si j'utilise ma carte sim actuelle de chez orange dans mon nouvel Iphone 4Gs est-ce que celle-ci sera à nouveau bloquée?
- par ailleurs si je prends un de ces nouveaux forfaits SOSH est-ce que l'on me donnera une nouvelle carte sim  et sera -t-elle aussi bloquée?

Merci pour d'éventuelles réponses


----------



## Funigtor (26 Janvier 2012)

Aucun simlockage avec un iPhone acheté chez Apple.


----------



## naas (26 Janvier 2012)

fantax a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je suis chez Orange et vais sans doute passer chez Free. J'hésite encore. (En attendant, et par prévention, j''ai essayé de désimlocker mon Iphone 3G. Je ne sais si j'y suis parvenu)


synchronise ton iPhone avec une sim d'un concurent puis essaie de téléphoner


----------



## fantax (26 Janvier 2012)

Merci de vos réponses les gars. Mais que les choix sont difficiles; Free avec ses problèmes - passagers, je pense- ou Orange (Sosh) et un service bien meilleur. 4Gs maintenant à un prix exorbitant ou attendre la sortie du prochain (de longs mois)  pour avoir le 4Gs a meilleur prix J'en ai la tête farcie


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2012)

http://www.journaldugeek.com/2012/01/20/comparatif-mobile-offres-free-mobile/
Bonne lecture


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2012)

fantax a dit:


> Merci de vos réponses les gars. Mais que les choix sont difficiles; Free avec ses problèmes - passagers, je pense- ou Orange (Sosh) et un service bien meilleur. 4Gs maintenant à un prix exorbitant ou attendre la sortie du prochain (de longs mois)  pour avoir le 4Gs a meilleur prix&#8230; J'en ai la tête farcie



Attend peut-être un peu que le Free soit mûr (ok, c'est moyen). Je suis comme toi, dans l'expectative...
Si tu as besoin, comme moi, d'un réseau très fiable, Free, c'est peut-être un peu tôt. Maintenant leurs soucis techniques et logistiques vont forcément se tasser, et comme Orange a annoncé ne pas avoir l'intention changer le prix de ses offres, je ne vois pas trop de raisons de ne pas switcher dans quelques mois... Si les tarifs des offres de Free se maintiennent.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Janvier 2012)

Bon moi c'est SFR que je vais largué j'ai du tomber sur quelqu'un de pas très futé.

Par contre je sais pas si j'irai chez free ou chez b&y


----------



## naas (27 Janvier 2012)

L'avantage de B&you c'est que tu verras innover et b&you les suivre... ou pas, enfin quoi que... si ça capte :bebe:


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Janvier 2012)

naas a dit:


> L'avantage de B&you c'est que tu verras innover et b&you les suivre... ou pas, enfin quoi que... si ça capte :bebe:



Je suis à Paris et SFR contrairement aux idées reçu capte moins bien que b&you alors bon.

Par contre j'en ai un peu marre de m'en prendre aux pauvres opérateurs (enfin les employés du service clientèle), c'est les directions de SFR, ORANGE (BT je sais pas car eux ils ont toujours été un peu en décalage même au niveau des prix).

Alors moi je propose un vote géant pour la démission des postes à grande responsabilité d'orange et SFR !


----------



## fantax (27 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Attend peut-être un peu que le Free soit mûr (ok, c'est moyen). Je suis comme toi, dans l'expectative...
> Si tu as besoin, comme moi, d'un réseau très fiable, Free, c'est peut-être un peu tôt. Maintenant leurs soucis techniques et logistiques vont forcément se tasser, et comme Orange a annoncé ne pas avoir l'intention changer le prix de ses offres, je ne vois pas trop de raisons de ne pas switcher dans quelques mois... Si les tarifs des offres de Free se maintiennent.



Je m'achemine vers cette option. Achat d'un iphone 4Gs sur le store puis migration vers un des forfaits sosh en attendant de voir plus clair avec Free (dont l'offre serait particulièrement intéressante pour moi vu que je suis déjà cher Free pour internet).


----------



## iovine (29 Janvier 2012)

Commande réalisé le 14 janvier 

commande validé le 14 janvier  au soir 

c'est le commencement donc Patience patience 

Rien depuis le 14 janvier 

Free immobile


----------



## rush4 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour à tous, J'ai effectué mon inscription à free mobile le 11 janvier, depuis seule l'étape 1, commande validée est verte. La carte sim toujours pas envoyée et ma portabilité se fait jeudi 2, d'après un SMS d'orange reçu samedi. 
D'autres on le même problème? 
Une solution? 
Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Janvier 2012)

iovine a dit:


> Free immobile



Pas mal 

J'étais jusqu'à présent super partant pour Free, mais à force de lire certains retours d'expérience, je finis par me demander si la réalité n'est pas nettement en dessous du buzz.
Espérons que tout ça n'est que transitoire et que Free ne s'est pas offert une méga pub à peu de frais avec le monstrueux buzz d'une offre de lancement spectaculaire qui ne va finalement pas tenir la route


----------



## olivier9275 (31 Janvier 2012)

Oui, il semble qu'il y a des soucis chez Free.

Mais il y a aussi des utilisateurs satisfaits ! De mon côté par exemple, j'ai commandé mon forfait le lendemain de l'annonce des forfaits par Free (le 12 janvier donc je crois), portabilité le 17 et carte SIM reçue le 18 (une journée sans portable perso, ce n'était pas très grave).

Quelques problèmes de 3G au début (mêmes problèmes que ceux décrit ici et ailleurs), mais ça semble aller mieux depuis quelques jours (j'ai l'impression que l'iPhone accroche mieux le réseau, ou du moins décroche moins, voir plus du tout). Je ne sais pas si c'est ponctuel ou si le problème est réglé cela dit.

Pour le reste, tout fonctionne à merveille. OK, j'ai perdu la MVV (mais sans doute pas pour longtemps), mais j'ai gagné le tethering inclus dans le forfait (et ça, franchement, c'est top).

Bref, je dirais aujourd'hui que je ne vois pas vraiment de différence avec Orange en terme de qualité de réseau, mais avec un forfait nettement plus sexy !


----------



## Polo35230 (31 Janvier 2012)

Bon, on peut être pro ou anti Free.

Pour la partie tarifaire, ya pas photo... L'accord d'itinérance avec Orange a été bien négocié!
Pour la partie technique, Free est plutôt le coucou d'Orange.

Même en respectant les  27% de couverture (chiffre contesté),  quand un abonné Free téléphone à un autre abonné Free, il a moins d'une chance sur 10 de passer  *de bout en bout* sur le réseau mobile de Free.
Donc plus de 9 chances sur 10 pour que la comm transite par le réseau Orange.

En 2018, ils seront dans l'obligation (contractuelle) de respecter la couverture de 90% de la population.
Va falloir investir, et là, pas sûr qu'ils puissent tenir  leurs tarifs. 

En attendant, c'est bien...


----------



## flambi (31 Janvier 2012)

Ça fait deux semaines que j'ai demandé un desimlockage sur deux lignes différentes, cependant je ne reçois que le mail de orange, et pas celui de Apple me confirmant le desimlockage. Que me conseillez vous de faire? Merci


----------



## naas (1 Février 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Ça fait deux semaines que j'ai demandé un desimlockage sur deux lignes différentes, cependant je ne reçois que le mail de orange, et pas celui de Apple me confirmant le desimlockage. Que me conseillez vous de faire? Merci



Je n'ai jamais rien reçu et mon iphone est débloqué, a force de synchroniser juste après l'appel chez bouygues


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2012)

flambi a dit:


> Ça fait deux semaines que j'ai demandé un desimlockage sur deux lignes différentes, cependant je ne reçois que le mail de orange, et pas celui de Apple me confirmant le desimlockage. Que me conseillez vous de faire? Merci



Bonjour, 
Tu ne recevras pas d'email d'Apple.
Lorsque ton FAI te donne le feu vert, tu fais une restauration de l'iPhone, à la fin iTunes (normalement,) te félicite _"Félicitations, votre iPhone est maintenant déverrouillé_"


----------



## naas (1 Février 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Tu ne recevras pas d'email d'Apple.
> Lorsque ton FAI te donne le feu vert, tu fais une restauration de l'iPhone, à la fin iTunes (normalement,) te félicite _"Félicitations, votre iPhone est maintenant déverrouillé_"



même pas dans mon cas :mouais:
il a fallu que je fasse un appel avec une carte sim d'un autre opérateur, (celle qui m'a servi à débloquer l'iphone) pour savoir que c'etait fait


----------



## subsole (1 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> même pas dans mon cas :mouais:
> il a fallu que je fasse un appel avec une carte sim d'un autre opérateur, (celle qui m'a servi à débloquer l'iphone) pour savoir que c'etait fait



Oui, ça peut arriver. 
C'est pour cela que j'ai précisé "normalement". 
_à la fin iTunes (normalement,) te félicite _


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Février 2012)

Dans mon cas, 2 inscriptions Free. Une le 14/1, et l'autre le 17.

Pour le compte du 14/1, ligne portée le 19 et sim reçue le 20. Aucun problème depuis. 
Pour l'autre, identifiants reçus immédiatement mais depuis je reste bloqué à l'étape 1.


----------



## flambi (1 Février 2012)

merci a subsole et a naas

dans ce cas je vais tester avec des cartes sim d'autres opérateurs mais plus tard parce que je suis passé a sosh et a free, cependant ma commande free est toujours bloquée a letape 1. Patience donc


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (3 Février 2012)

Bonjour ! 

Je suis passé chez Free quelques jours après le lancement. J'ai reçu ma carte sim avec portabilité environ une semaine après, et tout à bien marché. 

Vers le 20 janvier, j'ai fait pareil pour mon beau frère et ma mère : Cartes sims + portabilité, forfaits à 0&#8364; sur leurs Freebox respectives. 
Depuis, le mail de confirmation avec les identifiants a bien été envoyé, mais la date de portabilité reste sur "Inconnue". 
Savez-vous combien de temps en moyenne faut-il pour que la portabilité soit effectuée avec toutes les demandes en cours ? Y-at'il des personnes qui ont commandé une portabilité vers le 20 et qui ont déjà étés servis ? 

Merci ;-)

Ed_the_Head : même cas.
iovine : toujours rien depuis le 27 janvier ?


----------



## Matt82 (3 Février 2012)

Pour moi : 
- souscription le 11/01
- SIM le 28/01
- portabilité le 01/02
et...
facturation de 15.99&#8364; le 03/02 

Pour info, je suis resté à l'étape 1 jusqu'à réception de ma SIM. 

Au moins le service facturation est rapide.... je m'étonne quand même d'être déjà débité de 15.99&#8364; pour à peine 2 jours d'utilisation effective de mon forfait...


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2012)

Ça, c'est normal. Tu payes toujours ton abonnement à l'avance. C'est le cas chez tous les opérateurs, mais en générale, tu as une première facture comportant un prorata de ta consommation puis la conso du mois suivant une quinzaine de jours après le début de ton abonnement.


----------



## Matt82 (3 Février 2012)

OK merci je ne savais pas 
Faut dire que je n'ai jamais changé d'opérateur depuis 1999  A part pour passer à Sosh mais bon ça restait Orange.


----------



## naas (3 Février 2012)

Free en est à plus de 2 millions !!!!! :affraid:


----------



## boris20 (3 Février 2012)

D'ou tiens tu cette info ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------

Il m'arrive un truc bizarre!!!!


Inscription le 14-01.
Le 31 janvier je reçoit un mail de free pour me signaler que la portabilité de mon numéro sera effectué dans 4 jours (4 février) et que ma carte sim était envoyé le jour même, le 1 février un mail de orange me notifiant la portabilité le 4 entre 11h et 15h.

Carte reçu aujourd'hui, mise dans 1 aifaune 4s tout neuf, activation sur itunes, tout se passe bien, free reconnu, je l'éteint en début d'après midi, il y a un quart d'heure je rallume ( le aifaune) et Oh miracle je vois 3 barres et free 3g, je fait un n° et un partage de connexion et ça marche !!!!!!!!!!
Comment est ce possible avant les délais de portabilité!!!?????


----------



## naas (3 Février 2012)

du nombre de comptes ouverts, malheureusement pour free ce n'est pas le nombre de contrats 

il est possible que l'on ne puisse pas te joindre, sinon tu as de la chance


----------



## boris20 (4 Février 2012)

il est possible que l'on ne puisse pas te joindre, sinon tu as de la chance [/QUOTE]

Exact naas, je pouvais envoyer des sms/mms, internet mais pas recevoir d'appels

par contre aujourd'hui dès 11h j'avais la portabilité effectué comme prévu et desactivation de la ligne orange une demi heure plus tard!

Tout fonctionne à merveille, réseau impeccable sans coupures, décharge batterie normale.


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Février 2012)

Comme quoi un abonnement Free avec un réseau Orange, ça marche bien...


----------



## Bigdidou (5 Février 2012)

boris20 a dit:
			
		

> par contre aujourd'hui dès 11h j'avais la portabilité effectué comme prévu et desactivation de la ligne orange une demi heure plus tard!
> 
> Tout fonctionne à merveille, réseau impeccable sans coupures, décharge batterie normale.



Heu... Tu es donc content du réseau que tu as pu un peu tester samedi entre 11h30 et 18h00.
C'est peut-être un peu court pour se faire un opinion sérieuse


----------



## Gwen (5 Février 2012)

Il dit juste que pour le moment il était content. Il n'a pas affirmé autre chose.


----------



## naas (5 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Heu... Tu es donc content du réseau que tu as pu un peu tester samedi entre 11h30 et 18h00.
> C'est peut-être un peu court pour se faire un opinion sérieuse



Je prends une route depuis 3 ans.
Il y a 3 endroits ou je perdait le signal. 
C'est fini depuis Free, j'ai une continuité de réseau orange ou Free peut importe, cela fonctionne :king:


----------



## momo-fr (6 Février 2012)

J'ai ma Sim Free depuis 5 jours, tout marche correctement sauf les appels vers des n° mobile SFR là ça coince avec un message "le service n'a pu aboutir".

Alors que ces contacts peuvent m'appeler sur mon mobile pas cool chez SFR.  :hein:


----------



## naas (6 Février 2012)

Pas glop 
De mon coté je viens de faire un test speedtest via l&#8217;application idoine avec un iphone 4 sur une antenne Free (pas une antenne orange donc) en ayant un signal de 3 barres sur 5 j'arrive à 2.96Mbp en descendant et 1,37 en montant :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> Pas glop
> De mon coté je viens de faire un test speedtest via l&#8217;application idoine avec un iphone 4 sur une antenne Free (pas une antenne orange donc) en ayant un signal de 3 barres sur 5 j'arrive à 2.96Mbp en descendant et 1,37 en montant :love:



Mbp quoi ?
Tu m'intéresses beaucoup, parce que autant pour le téléphone, j'ai besoin d'un service sans surprise, autant pour l'iPad, je peux me permettre des ratés.
Le forfait data iPad de SFR est hors de prix, et si les débits de Free sont corrects, dès qu'il propose un forfait data, je vais pas faire ma difficile...

Sinon, si c'est du Mbps, c'est tout simplement monstrueux, comme débit, non ? 
Sluuurp...


----------



## naas (6 Février 2012)

test refait il y a deux minutes
Ping 135
descendant3,46
montant 1,06

merci qui merci free :style:


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Mbp quoi ?
> Tu m'intéresses beaucoup, parce que autant pour le téléphone, j'ai besoin d'un service sans surprise, autant pour l'iPad, je peux me permettre des ratés.
> Le forfait data iPad de SFR est hors de prix, et si les débits de Free sont corrects, dès qu'il propose un forfait data, je vais pas faire ma difficile...
> 
> ...


 
Attention, Mbps n'est pas MBps qui lui, est équivalent au Mops.
1Mbps = 0,125Mops (Mo/sec)*

(et oui naas, moi j'suis là que pour faire chier mon monde   mais cela dit, c'est bel et bien grâce à free que dans 9 jours je passe à un forfait à 10&#8364;/mois chez Virgin :love: )


----------



## naas (6 Février 2012)

Fais la même chose avec ton fournisseur actuel et l'application iphone et dis moi combien tu obtiens de Mbps

je viens de le refaire

*111
5,14
1,33*
:king:​


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Février 2012)

j'ai pas (encore) d'iPhone...

Et là n'est pas où je voulais en venir... J'ai pas dit qu'il y avait mieux ailleurs ou que ce n'était pas bon


----------



## Bigdidou (6 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> test refait il y a deux minutes
> Ping 135
> descendant3,46
> montant 1,06
> ...



Merci, naas.

Du coup, là, j'attends impatiemment un forfait data chez eux... Comme je suis pas engagé chez SFR, ça va être vite fait...


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> Fais la même chose avec ton fournisseur actuel et l'application iphone et dis moi combien tu obtiens de Mbps
> 
> je viens de le refaire
> 
> ...



J'ai le 1/10è de ce que tu as(avec SFR) !


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> J'ai le 1/10è de ce que tu as(avec SFR) !


 
La même chez Virgin sur un HTC toutpourriWildfire. Je ne sais pas si la qualité de la réception / du téléphone peut influencer cela....

Moi j'attends leur forfait de milieu de gamme, un peu moins cher, sans les appels illimités. Mais il n'arrivera jamais


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> test refait il y a deux minutes
> Ping 135
> descendant3,46
> montant 1,06
> merci qui merci free :style:


Attention, car le réseau FREE est encore sous-utilisé et il ne serait pas surprenant (je ne le souhaite pas) que ces débits diminuent à mesure que le nombre d'abonnés augmentent. Plus de moins sur un réseau c'est automatiquement une bande passante plus chargée ! A suivre donc.


----------



## Polo35230 (13 Février 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Attention, car le réseau FREE est encore sous-utilisé et il ne serait pas surprenant (je ne le souhaite pas) que ces débits diminuent à mesure que le nombre d'abonnés augmentent. Plus de moins sur un réseau c'est automatiquement une bande passante plus chargée ! A suivre donc.



Pas faux...
Pour l'instant, il y a de la place...
Dans le cadre des accords d'interconnexions de FAI à FAI, la bande passante est négociée.

Au début, tout va bien, mais, vu le succès de FREE, il vaut mieux qu'ils accélèrent leur déploiement pour éviter les pbs de saturation en migrant progressivement sur leur propre réseau..
C'est cher, la bande passante quand un FAI doit en acheter à un autre. Grande est la tentation de faire mumuse avec pour faire des économies.

Attention à ce que l'histoire ne se renouvelle pas...
http://www.zdnet.fr/actualites/free...bit-de-ses-clients-non-degroupes-39768358.htm


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> Fais la même chose avec ton fournisseur actuel et l'application iphone et dis moi combien tu obtiens de Mbps
> 
> je viens de le refaire
> 
> ...



Pour info, sur ma Livebox avec la fibre j'ai :

33
7,16
3,35

J'pense quand même que mon HTC toutpourriWildfire y est pour quelque chose là dedans...


----------



## naas (14 Février 2012)

Et depuis ton Mac ?


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Février 2012)

7
25,3
8,75

en Wifi :love:


----------



## azerty69 (22 Février 2012)

Inscription à Free mobile (sans portabilité) le 8/02 et carte expédiée le 22/02.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Février 2012)

Au passage, vous savez si il est possible de passer d'un forfait free à l'autre?


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

Apparemment non, mais Free à dit y travailler. Du moins du 2&#8364; vers le 20&#8364;.

Sinon, depuis une semaine je suis chez FREE et pour le moment, tout va bien. Il me manque juste la messagerie visuelle, mais le reste est nickel.


----------



## azerty69 (22 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Apparemment non, mais Free à dit y travailler. Du moins du 2 vers le 20.
> 
> Sinon, depuis une semaine je suis chez FREE et pour le moment, tout va bien. Il me manque juste la messagerie visuelle, mais le reste est nickel.




La messagerie visuelle viendra surement quand Free proposera officiellement l'iphone.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2012)

Oui, je ne m'inquiète pas de ce côté. Mais c'est vrai que c'est dommage ne pas en savoir plus.

Ça ne me manque pas tant que ça.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Apparemment non, mais Free à dit y travailler. Du moins du 2 vers le 20.
> 
> Sinon, depuis une semaine je suis chez FREE et pour le moment, tout va bien. Il me manque juste la messagerie visuelle, mais le reste est nickel.



Tu peux essayer Voicefeed, en attedant. Ils ont intégré Free Mobile, maintenant.


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2012)

Merci. Je vais tester.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Février 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Tu peux essayer Voicefeed, en attedant. Ils ont intégré Free Mobile, maintenant.





gwen a dit:


> Merci. Je vais tester.



Que donne cette appli ?

Le N° de téléphone sur lequel sont transférées les communications est il un N° spécial (hors contrat illimité) ou pas ?
Merci pour vos retours.


----------



## naas (23 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Merci. Je vais tester.



J'ai testé et ... peut etre mon habitude de bouygues avec sa messagerie non visuelle, j'ai pas eu le courage de faire la configuration complète.
et vous ?


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Février 2012)

Y a du pour et du contre.
Tu peux faire plus de choses (dont certaines tiennent du gadget, cependant), comme personnaliser tes messages d'accueil en fonction du correspndant (et, par exemple laisser comme ça un message), tu peux écrire tes messages qui sont très bien lus par une voix presque naturelle, avec des systèmes pour personnaliser, te faire envoyer par maul les messages que tu as râtés, etc...
Par contre, je trouve la *récupération des message lente*, et tout ceci forcément moins bien intégré à iOS.
Après quelques mois d'utisation, je suis revenu à la messagerie visuelle conventionnelle.


----------



## pepeye66 (23 Février 2012)

@ Bigdidou:
Pas de surcoût téléphonique ?


----------



## xao85 (24 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Apparemment non, mais Free à dit y travailler. Du moins du 2 vers le 20.
> 
> Sinon, depuis une semaine je suis chez FREE et pour le moment, tout va bien. Il me manque juste la messagerie visuelle, mais le reste est nickel.



Moi j'y suis depuis plus d'un mois et pareil. Que du bonheur de voir mes factures et de ne plus regarder mon suivi conso.

Vivement la messagerie vocal visuelle.


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

xao85 a dit:


> Moi j'y suis depuis plus d'un mois et pareil. Que du bonheur de voir mes factures et de ne plus regarder mon suivi conso.
> 
> Vivement la messagerie vocal visuelle.



en 1 mois 1/2 t'as déjà eu beaucoup de factures ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Février 2012)

Au moins une  voir deux puisque c'est facturé avant consommation.

Je viens d'ailleurs de recevoir aujourd'hui un remboursement de la part d'Orange. Enfin, une facture avec un trop-perçu. Pas de chèque ou autre en attendant


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

Ah ouais pas faux :rateau:

N'empêche que ça aura fait bien bougé les choses l'arrivée de Free, y a pas à dire !
Rien que pour ça je les remercie.

Néanmoins, je reste quand même sceptique quant à leur capacité à respecter leurs engagement de couverture en gardant les même tarifs...
On verra bien !


----------



## naas (24 Février 2012)

Ce qui est profondément différent avec free, c'est l'attitude du consommateur via à vis de sa facture.
Je m'explique:
Avant, j'allais sur mon espace client pour savoir combien il me restait de Mo dans le mois, ou combien de minutes je pouvais encore téléphoner, sans parler des hors forfait, j'avais donc une attitude de peur, peur de l'argent à payer en plus, peur d'arriver à la limite des ma consommation de données ou minutes de téléphone. L'opérateur et son interface me dominait, je me connectais et espérait ne pas avoir de mauvaises surprises.

Aujourd'hui, c'est complètement différent, car je sais déjà la fin de l'histoire, c'est 16 euros, et je vois grimper ma consommation de minutes avec une joie non dissimulée, je vois ma consommation de données monter sans stress, j'ai même plaisir à aller sur mon espace personnel, car je n'ai plus peur, au contraire j'assiste avec délectation à un client qui a repris le contrôle de son espace personnel.

C'est ce changement que les anciens opérateurs n'ont pas saisi, ce n'est pas simplement des tarifs attractifs, c'est redonner le contrôle au client.


----------



## Simbouesse (24 Février 2012)

XN sors de ce corps !


----------



## Le docteur (25 Février 2012)

Personnellement je n'avais pas vraiment peur parce que l'essentiel de mes coups de fil étaient sur trois numéros gratuits. 
Par contre, la facture, je commençais à la trouver salée (43 euros pour 1h et Internet).
Je suis content de revenir à un prix de forfait acceptable.

Mais j'ai demandé le basculement le 13 février et on est aujourd'hui le 25. C'est long (maintenant je ne sais même plus de quand à quand coure mon abonnement)...


----------



## naas (25 Février 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> XN sors de ce corps !


Tu es toujours aussi con à ce que je vois.


----------



## tirhum (25 Février 2012)

naas a dit:


> Tu es toujours aussi con à ce que je vois.


Tu manques un chouïa d'humour...
Je survole le fil passque je pense changer d'abonnement, mais...
À lire certains de tes posts, j'aurais presque l'impression d'entendre certains des coups de téléphone qui veulent te vendre un truc...
Alors s'il était possible de suivre le fil sans avoir à subir les ragnagnas humeurs*, ce serait cool...

J'aimerais vraiment changer de portable et d'abonnement...
Pour ça faudrait que j'ai envie de lire ce fil au lieu de me désabonner.



*de tout un chacun.


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu manques un chouïa d'humour...
> Je survole le fil passque je pense changer d'abonnement, mais...
> À lire certains de tes posts, j'aurais presque l'impression d'entendre certains des coups de téléphone qui veulent te vendre un truc...
> Alors s'il était possible de suivre le fil sans avoir à subir les ragnagnas humeurs*, ce serait cool...



Merci Tirhum...

naas est un poil susceptible quand il s'agit de free...
Et je n'ai jamais réussi avoir d'autre explication que la fervente défense des libertés téléphoniques des français... 

A j'en rajoute là hein, j'sens que naas va pas être content :rateau:

Je vais peut être finir également par me désabonner de ce topic...


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Février 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu manques un chouïa d'humour...
> Je survole le fil passque je pense changer d'abonnement, mais...
> À lire certains de tes posts, j'aurais presque l'impression d'entendre certains des coups de téléphone qui veulent te vendre un truc...
> Alors s'il était possible de suivre le fil sans avoir à subir les ragnagnas humeurs*, ce serait cool...
> ...



C'est justement le problème de free, car si on souhaite un nouveau téléphone, plus exactement un smartphone, si on fait le calcul, free revient au même prix (avec une offre différente oui).

Enfaite free n'a eu aucun impact sur les abo+téléphones .... beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.


----------



## Le docteur (26 Février 2012)

On arrive à des prix comparables à un abonnement avec une heure ou deux effectivement, sauf que le téléphone est payé complètement à crédit, là où tu paie dans les deux cents euros ailleurs et tu te farcis en plus l'abonnement sur 24 mois.
Ce qui m'ennuie, c'est que Free ne propose que crédit total ou comptant, et pas d'intermédiaire. Personnellement je préférerais payer une partie tout de suite pour avoir moins à payer par mois ensuite, sinon effectivement on retombe dans les mêmes eaux qu'avec un abonnement chez les autres.
Moi, je dirais que Free met tout de même un frein à l'obsession du changement de téléphone tous les ans où une partie paye pour les autres.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Février 2012)

Parce que free a un impact, mais des offres comparables (pas similaire) existait bien avant free. 

Mais c'est vrai qu'il y a une "prise de conscience", mais c'était faisable avant. Peut être à 25 euros ou 30 euros, mais c'était déjà la moitié de ce qu'on payait chez les gros opérateurs. 

Puis honnêtement les forfaits les plus en vogue (avec abonnement et tel), eux ils n'ont pas baissé, ou pas beaucoup. Donc l'impact est quand même à relativiser.


----------



## naas (27 Février 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est justement le problème de free, car si on souhaite un nouveau téléphone, plus exactement un smartphone, si on fait le calcul, free revient au même prix (avec une offre différente oui).
> 
> Enfaite free n'a eu aucun impact sur les abo+téléphones .... beaucoup de bruit pour pas grand chose.



j'en suis a 9h30 de communication et 900 Mo, quel est le prix d'un forfait comme celui ci chez les autres ?
Orange 65&#8364;
Bouygues 35&#8364;
Sfr 55&#8364;.

avec la différence (x-16&#8364 tu peux te payer un téléphone


----------



## Simbouesse (27 Février 2012)

Oui c'est bien ce qu'on dit !

A ce prix là, tu as une part de ton abo mensuel qui correspond au téléphone... comme tu viens de le dire...


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2012)

Sauf que Free c'est 3Go, pas 900Mo. C'était combien ça au moment ou l'offre fut révélée? 85&#8364;.
En étalant le prix du téléphone sur 24 mois (durée de l'engagement chez les concurents) les comparateurs indiquent qu'on y est pas. Et pas seulement celui cité par X.N en ce 10 janvier.


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Février 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Sauf que Free c'est 3Go, pas 900Mo. C'était combien ça au moment ou l'offre fut révélée? 85&#8364;.
> En étalant le prix du téléphone sur 24 mois (durée de l'engagement chez les concurents) les comparateurs indiquent qu'on y est pas. Et pas seulement celui cité par X.N en ce 10 janvier.



Bah écoute prend ta calculette, tu fais prix d'un téléphone+abonnement et prix nu+20 euros, je sais pas comment il calcul mais moi je m'y retrouve largement.

Surtout avec la loi chatel.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Février 2012)

Oui enfin tu oublies un point important: 900Mo versus 3Go.


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2012)

Petite interrogation : je viens de recevoir :
1. Avant-hier, un SMS de SFR qui me dit que la portabilité de mon numéro s'opérerait demain entre 11h et 15h
2. Hier, la carte SIM de Free

Apparemment pour activer la carte, il faut aller le faire dans la console. Théoriquement elle marche ensuite.

Pratiquement, il faut bien que j'attende la portabilité ?


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2012)

Ah, je suis passé ) 11h30 et 1,08 Go
bon les offres ci dessus ne sont plus valables.


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah écoute prend ta calculette, tu fais prix d'un téléphone+abonnement et prix nu+20 euros, je sais pas comment il calcul mais moi je m'y retrouve largement.



Oui, mais dans ce cas, c'est que tu prévois de changer de téléphone chaque année ou au l'oins tous les deux ans.

Sinon, ce n'est pas vraiment intéressant.


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2012)

Après un mois d'utilisation de mon forfait 1h / 2&#8364; / Gratuit c'est le moment des comptes sur ma console :
- utilisation : 1h46min20s
- coût total : 2,31 &#8364;

Merde, j'ai oublié que ce n'est pas bloqué&#8230; bravo pour du gratuit, les salauds chez Free&#8230;


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Après un mois d'utilisation de mon forfait 1h / 2 / Gratuit c'est le moment des comptes sur ma console :
> - utilisation : 1h46min20s
> - coût total : 2,31 
> 
> Merde, j'ai oublié que ce n'est pas bloqué bravo pour du gratuit, les salauds chez Free



Ben, qui a dit que c'était du gratuit...Pour ce prix là ?
Par contre il est vrai qu'il faut se méfier du "non blocage" !
Ceci étant précisé, les dépassements ne me semblent pas si ruineux que çà non ?
1h46' pour 2,31 ...Ce n'est pas très cher (Et les 46' de dépassement sont moins chère proportionnellement que la première heure !).
ça tranquillise le débordement de forfait non ?


----------



## naas (1 Mars 2012)

Logiquement c'est 0,05cts/min


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais dans ce cas, c'est que tu prévois de changer de téléphone chaque année ou au l'oins tous les deux ans.
> 
> Sinon, ce n'est pas vraiment intéressant.



Ben, même là, je suis pas certain que ce soit intéressant pour tout le monde.
Je sais pas comment je fais, mais, abonné bien sage et bien enfermé chez Orange pour un certain temps encore, j'ai toujours payé mes téléphones renouvelês (que des iPhones, d'accord, mais bon...) au prix très fort.
Je sais que je me débrouille pas bien, mais je ne dois pas être le seul (à la réflexion, rassurez moi, quand même...).
Là on a vraiment l'impression de se faire essorer après un nettoyage, disons, minutieux : forfait au prix fort, téléphone au prix fort, pas du tout amorti par le prix du forfait, engagement interminable...
Enfin, bon. Quand je pourrai sortir d'Orange, Free aura sûrement résolu ses égarements du début. Et là, j'aurai pas d'états d'âmes : mes calculs sont faits, ça peut pas être plus catastrophique.


----------



## pepeye66 (1 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Logiquement c'est 0,05cts/min



Tu as raison !
Donc 0,05 x 46' = 2,31  = Le prix du dépassement et non pas le prix total qui du coup devrait être de 4,31.
ça remet en cause mon post précédent où je trouvais ces prix assez abordables:
En réalité, l'heure supplémentaire coûte: 60 x 0,05 = 3  !
Ce n'est pas si ruineux que çà mais plus que ce que j'écrivais plus haut !
Merci naas


----------



## momo-fr (1 Mars 2012)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Ben, qui a dit que c'était du gratuit...Pour ce prix là ?
> Par contre il est vrai qu'il faut se méfier du "non blocage" !
> Ceci étant précisé, les dépassements ne me semblent pas si ruineux que çà non ?
> 1h46' pour 2,31 &#8364;...Ce n'est pas très cher (Et les 46' de dépassement sont moins chère proportionnellement que la première heure !).
> ça tranquillise le débordement de forfait non ?


C'était ironique, notez qu'il y a 1 min 48s de numéro spéciaux dedans (hors forfait).

Je ne trouve pas ça cher du tout, je constate ce que je subodorais, c'est que Free sait que ses clients 2&#8364; ou gratuit lui rapporterons bien plus, part la simple souplesse de dépassement, je peux compter 60 SMS gratos (ou plus), envoyer du MMS (surcoût) ou du data (surcoût ou abonnement sup), bref il y en a pour tout le monde&#8230; ou presque dans le genre forfait "réduit" ou "basique".

Ce sera toujours moins cher, et plus souple, que les 15 &#8364; (1h) de mon ex forfait "Compte Mobile" d'Orange.


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

momo-fr a dit:


> Ce sera toujours moins cher, et plus souple, que les 15 &#8364; (1h) de mon ex forfait "Compte Mobile" d'Orange.





Un forfait "Compte Mobile" Orange... j'crois que ça a été mon tout premier forfait, à 14 ans (un truc dans le genre)... :rateau:

Pour en revenir à Free, je suis agréablement surpris du coût de communication au delà du/hors forfait 

Néanmoins, tant que free ne proposera pas de forfait intermédiaire entre le 2 et le 20&#8364; avec les appels non illimités (par exemple), je ne sais pas si je franchirai le pas...


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2012)

tien, Martin Bouygues dis que "Free fait le coucou sur le réseau dOrange"  du coup on est plus en romanmichel.net mais en coucou-networks.fr :love:


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

C'est vraiment le nom du réseau free ?



Ahah ils sont forts quand même, un bon gros foutage de gueule !
ça fait du bien un peu de légèreté quand même...


----------



## Le docteur (1 Mars 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Ben, même là, je suis pas certain que ce soit intéressant pour tout le monde.
> Je sais pas comment je fais, mais, abonné bien sage et bien enfermé chez Orange pour un certain temps encore, j'ai toujours payé mes téléphones renouvelês (que des iPhones, d'accord, mais bon...) au prix très fort.
> Je sais que je me débrouille pas bien, mais je ne dois pas être le seul (à la réflexion, rassurez moi, quand même...).
> Là on a vraiment l'impression de se faire essorer après un nettoyage, disons, minutieux : forfait au prix fort, téléphone au prix fort, pas du tout amorti par le prix du forfait, engagement interminable...
> Enfin, bon. Quand je pourrai sortir d'Orange, Free aura sûrement résolu ses égarements du début. Et là, j'aurai pas d'états d'âmes : mes calculs sont faits, ça peut pas être plus catastrophique.



Ben, le problème, c'est ta "fidélité", déjà... 
Parce que pendant longtemps (ça c'est calmé un chouïa, je crois) on enfilait les fidèles pour rameuter les infidèles... Quoi, je suis grossier ?!?


----------



## Simbouesse (1 Mars 2012)

1ère facture à 10 aujourd'hui :love:

Merci Virgin  ... et merci free bien sûr


----------



## naas (2 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> tien, Martin Bouygues dis que "Free fait le coucou sur le réseau dOrange"  du coup on est plus en romanmichel.net mais en coucou-networks.fr :love:


Ils me dont délirer ces couillons de free, je crois que notre ami martin n'a pas fini de souffrir et financièrement et mentalement avec ces romanichels


----------



## macinside (2 Mars 2012)

bon ben on dirait qu'il y a une panne réseau chez free


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Après une journée d'utilisation, je remarque que :
- Je suis apparemment sur le réseau Free
- Il est moins bon chez moi qu'Orange et même à la limite moins bon que SFR (ça, c'est con)... Je suis en Edge tout le temps chez moi alors que chez Orange j'avais du 3G...
- Pas de problème d'autonomie par contre (logique!).

Et on dit que Free ne couvre pas correctement : je suis en cambrousse à dix bornes d'une ville de province de moins de 150000 habitants...


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Après une journée d'utilisation, je remarque que :
> - Je suis apparemment sur le réseau Free
> - Il est moins bon chez moi qu'Orange et même à la limite moins bon que SFR (ça, c'est con)... Je suis en Edge tout le temps chez moi alors que chez Orange j'avais du 3G...
> - Pas de problème d'autonomie par contre (logique!).
> ...



Cela ne veut rien dire même dans paris il y a des endroits mal couvert par SFR par exemple ...


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mars 2012)

Oui mais justement : en général c'est Paris qui est considéré comme la référence pour toute la France. Et à Paris ils ont le reseau Orange. Mais, il faut bien l'avouer, en ce qui me concerne l'expérience n'est pas géniale jusqu'ici : réseau très inférieur à Orange et pire même que SFR. Je ne parviens même pas à envoyer des MMS. Si ça reste comme ça, je ne suis pas sûr de rester chez Free.


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mars 2012)

J'ai mis à jour les paramètres de Free depuis iTunes (j'avais auparavant rentré manuellement ces paramètres, mais je n'ai pas eu le temps de tester). Tout marche sauf les MMS. Vous auriez une explication ?


----------



## naas (4 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> bon ben on dirait qu'il y a une panne réseau chez free



A l'inverse j'ai dégouté un copain avec mon speedtest sur une antenne Free peu utilisée, j'arrive a un Ping de 77 une vitesse de 5,9 et 1.4 :love:
Bon cela ne durera pas longtemps


----------



## Gwen (4 Mars 2012)

ET bien moi, en pleine campagne, la ou SFR passe mal et Bouygue pas du tout, Free fonctionne à merveille. Sûrement le relais sur Orange.


----------



## azerty69 (4 Mars 2012)

Cela fait deux jours que je suis chez free et aucun problème à signaler. Meme au moment de la panne de réseau, tout fonctionnait parfaitement pour moi.


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Oui mais justement : en général c'est Paris qui est considéré comme la référence pour toute la France. Et à Paris ils ont le reseau Orange. Mais, il faut bien l'avouer, en ce qui me concerne l'expérience n'est pas géniale jusqu'ici : réseau très inférieur à Orange et pire même que SFR. Je ne parviens même pas à envoyer des MMS. Si ça reste comme ça, je ne suis pas sûr de rester chez Free.




Personnellement à Paris le réseau qui passe le mieux et partout c'est BT, alors que avant je rappel que SFR était consideré comme le meilleur en ville et orange celui qui couvre plus la France.

Quand j'appel sur un téléphone sur free, il faut appeler 3,4 fois dans certains cas sinon on tombe directement sur la messagerie ...


----------



## Akkarin (5 Mars 2012)

Moi je suis chez free depuis le début de leur forfait et je suis vraiment satisfait d'avoir migré chez eux, anciennement chez SFR j'avais quelques problème de réseau pour capté la 3G quand je me rendait  au bord de la mer (dans ma résidence secondaire) ceux qui ma permis de résilier chez eux (et oui sais un motif de résiliation sans frais supplémentaire) et maintenant que je suis chez Free aucun soucis!! 
du coup j'ai passé toute ma famille chez free  sacrée économie quand même!!


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Personnellement à Paris le réseau qui passe le mieux et partout c'est BT, alors que avant je rappel que SFR était consideré comme le meilleur en ville et orange celui qui couvre plus la France.
> 
> Quand j'appel sur un téléphone sur free, il faut appeler 3,4 fois dans certains cas sinon on tombe directement sur la messagerie ...



Quand je dis qu'ils ont le réseau Orange, je parlais de Free.
Mais je viens de tester l'activation du roaming : vu la descente monstrueuse d'autonomie en déplacement, je n'ose pas imaginer ce que ça doit balancer dans la poche.
En gros il semblerait que j'en sois à ce choix : 
- roaming activé pour avoir Orange et une connexion potable : on se fait irradier mode miroton 
- roaming inactif : connexion de  merde...

Je vais laisser sa chance à Free pendant un mois et je me barre chez Sosh ou B&You si c'est toujours du low cost à ce point...


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Mars 2012)

Moi mon choix est fait, j'irai vers B&YOU, voir même si je souhaite un nouveau téléphone BT ...

J'aurai été chez free si il avait vraiment changé la donne, c'est pas le cas, toujours pas de forfait europe, toujours pas de communication peu chère en Europe, c'est du grand n'importe quoi, un manque d'évolution flagrant, un manque de prise en compte des gens énormes, même ceux qui voyages peu, qui n'a jamais eu une facture explosé à cause du DATA en europe, des sms, ou des appels.


Ouverture des frontières en 1997, étudiants, vacances ... comment trois sociétés peuvent être aussi nulles pour ne pas remarquer les "besoins" actuelles.

J'attends un peu free, mais orange et SFR c'est quand même les pires. 

Dès qu'il y aura un forfait europe (vers les mobiles hein !) , tout les opérateurs vont le proposer ....


----------



## Gwen (5 Mars 2012)

ça manque d'argumentation ça !


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> ça manque d'argumentation ça !



Non simple :

Objectivement : 

- free : trop d'appel manqué 
- B&YOU : capte mieux dans paris
- free au final n'apporte rien de nouveau. 

Subjectivement : 

Niel a dit seulement la face agréable, la réalité est quand même autrement plus dérangeante. On peut remercier les médias d'avoir balancé pleins d'âneries. Les autres sont loin d'être des saints, mais ils essayent pas de se faire passer pour des saints, lui si. Je deteste également quand on présente quelque chose et qu'on le fait passer pour nouveau, voir une révolution à travers les médias. Alors qu'il y avait des offres comparables avant autre que chez les 3 opérateurs, peu connu, sans couverture médiatique.


----------



## macinside (5 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Non simple :
> 
> Objectivement :
> 
> ...



j'ai 2 iPhone 4, l'un des free (perso) l'autre chez bouygues (pro), le capte beaucoup mieux dans Paris avec free


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Mars 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai 2 iPhone 4, l'un des free (perso) l'autre chez bouygues (pro), le capte beaucoup mieux dans Paris avec free




Surement après on va pas aux mêmes endroits, mais moi c'est pire, là ou BT capte, orange ne capte pas et SFR non plus d'ailleurs. Le choix est vite fait non  ?


----------



## Le docteur (5 Mars 2012)

En même temps, les forfaits Europe... comment dire... ce n'est pas non plus la première avancée qu'attendent beaucoup de gens qui se font franchement voler par les tarifs mobile + internet...

Et entre Paris et "l'Europe" il y a aussi pas mal de villes. Il paraît qu'on appelle ça "la province"... à Paris...


----------



## JustTheWay (5 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> En même temps, les forfaits Europe... comment dire... ce n'est pas non plus la première avancée qu'attendent beaucoup de gens qui se font franchement voler par les tarifs mobile + internet...
> 
> Et entre Paris et "l'Europe" il y a aussi pas mal de villes. Il paraît qu'on appelle ça "la province"... à Paris...



L'un n'empêche pas l'autre. Et ensuite je pense pas que ce soit très compliqué pour des opérateurs de passer des contrats avec des opérateurs européens (et même eux même parfois vu qu'orange et présent en europe), d'ailleurs c'est fait, et vu le prix de la communication et des sms, c'est pire que les offres mobiles+ internet dont tu parles.

Enfin je sais pas c'est une simple question de logique ... 

Si le forfait Europe te parait superflus, c'est quoi les 3GO en France ? Une blague ? 

Il est pas attendu parce que personne ne le réclame, mais beaucoup de monde en aurait besoin, je pense aux étudiants en Europe, aux vacances (pouvoir prendre une option), ceux qui son en déplacement en Europe, ceux qui habites près des frontières ... 

Les provinciaux n'ont pas d'enfants ? Ils ne voyagent pas ? Il ne travaillent pas ? Première nouvelle. Et à Paris on a un abonnement moins chère ? Un cout de vie moins chère ? ... On me dit jamais rien à moi.


----------



## Le docteur (6 Mars 2012)

Je trouve qu'effectivement 3GO c'est délirant. 500MO, voire 1GO suffisent amplement pour un usage un peu calme.
Pour ce qui est de la capitale, je parle juste de leur tendance à croire que tout s'arrête à leurs portes ("on n'a pas de réseau, donc personne n'a de réseau" ou inversement).

Exemple entendu régulièrement au JT nationaux "grèves dans le métro"... Lequel ? Lille ? Lyon ??? Faut préciser, pépère ... 
Je vous passe les "reportages" de société décrivant une situation qui n'a aucun sens hors de Paris (je me rappelle d'un truc inénarrable sur les salles de gym low cost où le type disait "à ce prix (hors de prix mais low cost) vous n'avez même pas de serviette)...

Bref ! Fin de l'intermède : réseau toujours ignoble sur Free... je n'ai même pas réussi à joindre ma compagne tout à l'heure depuis un gros centre commercial : tous les appels échouaient...


----------



## madaniso (6 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Je trouve qu'effectivement 3GO c'est délirant. 500MO, voire 1GO suffisent amplement pour un usage un peu calme.



Sauf si tu utilises ton smartphone en tethering... Parce que chez Orange, on paye un supplément.

Pour les défenseurs de Bouygues. Pourquoi se sont ils alignés ? Ba sinon ils coulaient.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de la capitale, je parle juste de leur tendance à croire que tout s'arrête à leurs portes ("on n'a pas de réseau, donc personne n'a de réseau" ou inversement).
> 
> Exemple entendu régulièrement au JT nationaux "grèves dans le métro"... Lequel ? Lille ? Lyon ??? Faut préciser, pépère ...
> Je vous passe les "reportages" de société décrivant une situation qui n'a aucun sens hors de Paris (je me rappelle d'un truc inénarrable sur les salles de gym low cost où le type disait "à ce prix (hors de prix mais low cost) vous n'avez même pas de serviette)...
> ...



Marrant que tu dises ça car tout le monde jusqu'ici fait en fonction de là ou il habite, si pour moi BT capte, je vois pas pourquoi je vais prendre orange qui capte mieux en province 

Et je présente pas le JT, et je suis pas journaliste, et je comprend pas trop ton post précédent vu que je souhaite un forfait européen, et pas limité aux parisiens ....

Enfaite si maintenant j'ai compris, mais je vois pas le rapport (sauf que je suis parisiens). Un forfait europe n'empêche les opérateurs nationaux d'améliorer leurs réseaux interne, si ?  

@madaniso : oui mais c'est quand même une minorité (pour l'instant oui). Je suis pas du tout contre les 3GO juste c'est inutile pour beaucoup pas mal de monde, à la limite en option payante et baisser le prix initiale du forfait .... (car selon Niel c'est ça qui coute hein ...).


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2012)

Il ya deux approches sur la consommation de données:
3Go, pour ce que je fais c'est inutile
3Go, qu'est ce que je peux en faire

la première est issue de plusieurs paramètres, au premier chef l'*argent*, nos opérateurs ont décidé que 500 Mo c&#8217;était suffisant et au delà il fallait payer, donc le consommateur s'adapte, au lieu d'aller sur youtube dans les transports ou ailleurs, le consommateur attends, il consommera ce soir en wifi a la maison.
Ensuite viennent les considérations de confort, car lire une vidéo en edge, c'est pas le top niveau expérience de lecture  les considérations matérielles (la batterie de l'iphone, etc)

De l'autre coté, qu'est ce que je peux faire de mes 3 Go ?
Revoir une émission qui m'a plus hier à la tv, faire des appels vidéos skype, voir la famille via une webcam, écouter la radio, me servir de mon iphone comme point de connexion wifi pour mon ipad, etc etc.

donc oui la limite de 3go est pour l'instant surdimensionnée, mais une fois les mentalités libérées des limites imposées par SOB vous verrez que 3Go c'est une limite qui correspond à l'absence de soucis vis à vis de la consommation.


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Mars 2012)

Et y a le mode modem chez Free. Et là 3Go trouvent tout leur sens.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2012)

madaniso a dit:


> Sauf si tu utilises ton smartphone en tethering... Parce que chez Orange, on paye un supplément.
> 
> Pour les défenseurs de Bouygues. Pourquoi se sont ils alignés ? Ba sinon ils coulaient.



Ce n'est pas un usage que je qualifierais de basique...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h15 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Marrant que tu dises ça car tout le monde jusqu'ici fait en fonction de là ou il habite, si pour moi BT capte, je vois pas pourquoi je vais prendre orange qui capte mieux en province
> 
> Et je présente pas le JT, et je suis pas journaliste, et je comprend pas trop ton post précédent vu que je souhaite un forfait européen, et pas limité aux parisiens ....
> 
> ...


C'est parce que tu parlais des deux, tout simplement. L'usage des parisiens est un usage particulier, l'usage de ceux qui veulent de l'européen est également un usage particulier. Ce n'est pas vraiment dans les deux cas quelque chose de si répandu.
Maintenant oui on prend par rapport au lieu où l'on habite, par exemple il fallait absolument que je quitte SFR, en ce qui me concerne, mais Free est à la limite plutôt pire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------

@Naas
Tu me prouves que 500MO sont très corrects pour mon usage. Il ne me viendrait jamais à l'idée, en effet, de regarder YouTube sur mon téléphone dehors. En fait, il ne me vient d'ailleurs presque jamais à l'idée de regarder YouTube tout court. 
Je suis par contre preneur pour un accès assez rapide.
Une dernière remarque : je ne _consomme_ pas, j'utilise et je ne suis pas un _consommateur_, mais un utilisateur, voire un usager...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h22 ----------

Ceci explique peut-être cela ...


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Une dernière remarque : je ne _consomme_ pas, j'utilise et je ne suis pas un _consommateur_, mais un utilisateur, voire un usager...



Démago  

Tu es un utilisateur du réseau Free (Orange parfois du coup) oui, mais un consommateur de data et de temps de communication...


----------



## naas (7 Mars 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et y a le mode modem chez Free. Et là 3Go trouvent tout leur sens.



exact, ce d'autant plus que la 3G de Free ou Orange c'est autre chose que le Edge de Bouygues


----------



## Akkarin (7 Mars 2012)

Trop bien dit!! quand j'ai souscris je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait cette fonction  très pratique pendant les vacances!


----------



## Simbouesse (7 Mars 2012)

Cela dit en passant,

Esquisse d'explication sur le fait que le réseau Orange est plus sollicité que prévu par les usagers Free.


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2012)

J'ai lu rapidement l'article. 
J'ai bien qu'on s'offusque que les mobiles ne cherchent pas toujours si une antenne Free n'est pas disponible. Je suis content d'apprendre que Free ne se branle pas totalement de me griller le cerveau. Par contre le fait que ceux qui les contrôlent s'en inquiète m'inquiète à mon tour, et le fait qu'ils ne voient, eux aussi, le problème qu'en terme d'autonomie ne me rassure pas sur leur vision des choses et sur l'intérêt qu'il porte à ma santé ...


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> J'ai lu rapidement l'article.
> J'ai bien qu'on s'offusque que les mobiles ne cherchent pas toujours si une antenne Free n'est pas disponible. Je suis content d'apprendre que Free ne se branle pas totalement de me griller le cerveau. Par contre le fait que ceux qui les contrôlent s'en inquiète m'inquiète à mon tour, et le fait qu'ils ne voient, eux aussi, le problème qu'en terme d'autonomie ne me rassure pas sur leur vision des choses et sur l'intérêt qu'il porte à ma santé ...



Pour reprendre la discussion d'avant, à ma grande surprise le première opérateur à "enfin" proposé des SMS vers l'europe c'est sosh donc orange, bon sa reste une option, chez SFR il y avait un avantage fidélité europe (disparu). Et en option c'est pas plus mal dommage qu'il n'y ai pas des appels aussi, une option à 10 euros 1H d'appels et 100 sms, c'est 3 fois moins cher que mon hors forfait.

Bref Sosh remonte dans mon estime, surtout le forfait du milieu ....


----------



## Le docteur (7 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Démago
> 
> Tu es un utilisateur du réseau Free (Orange parfois du coup) oui, mais un consommateur de data et de temps de communication...


Je dirais que ce qui est démago c'est précisément le terme de "consommateur" ...


----------



## Akkarin (8 Mars 2012)

:mouais:





JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour reprendre la discussion d'avant, à ma grande surprise le première opérateur à "enfin" proposé des SMS vers l'europe c'est sosh donc orange, bon sa reste une option, chez SFR il y avait un avantage fidélité europe (disparu). Et en option c'est pas plus mal dommage qu'il n'y ai pas des appels aussi, une option à 10 euros 1H d'appels et 100 sms, c'est 3 fois moins cher que mon hors forfait.
> 
> Bref Sosh remonte dans mon estime, surtout le forfait du milieu ....





Salut, 
J'imagine que tu as déjà fait le calcul, alors à combien  te reviendrai 1h00 de hors forfait depuis l'Europe avec free??


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour les appels de la france vers l'étranger 11,4 euros pour 60 minutes, pour les SMS 19 euros les 100 sms. J'ai sfr c'est beaucoup plus cher, 30 euros les 100 sms, et 30,6 euros les 60 minutes. 

Je me suis peut être trompé hein je ne garantie en rien mes résultats.

Problème avec free : beaucoup de sms de l'étranger n'arrivent pas en France.
Et je sais pas ce vaut free à l'étranger ...


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2012)

Les MMS persistent à ne pas passer et je compte les appels qui aboutissent... La merde la plus totale,pour l'instant, et ça fait une semaine que ça dure, bientôt...


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Les MMS persistent à ne pas passer et je compte les appels qui aboutissent... La merde la plus totale,pour l'instant, et ça fait une semaine que ça dure, bientôt...



Tu es sans engagement encore heureux 

Moi j'ai peut être trouvé en partie mon bonheur chez BT, 1 an d'engagement avec nouveau mobile, frais de "portage" 50 euros pris en charge sur 100 euros, forfait à 32 euros, portable à 49 euros. (50 euros offerts) et 1 mois d'abonnement offert si commande sur leurs site ET un mois d'abonnement offert pour un pote chez BT ... 

C'est pas mal non ? Par contre rien pour l'europe.


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Mars 2012)

Quel est le type de forfait ?


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Quel est le type de forfait ?



Eden relax c'est 32,90 euros pardon, 2H, 350 MO (comme je l'ai dis je consomme peu ET de toute manière il y a toujours des hot spots dans paris) et mail (inclus les mails blackberry).

En 12 mois c'est 32,90 euros, 
En 24 mois c'est 27,90 euros. 

Et aussi comparé à SFR des prix moins cher que chez sfr j'ai pas calculé encore mais j'ai vu une facture ou 10 sms c'est 1 euro 30 donc est pas loins de free. 

Sans mobile c'est 21 euros 90.

Avec un mobile je n'arrive pas à trouver mieux, même dans du low cost, par contre je suis limité dans mon choix mais pour un an sa devrait aller de toute manière.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2012)

Et le mobile, c'est un iPhone ??? J'imagine que non sinon ce serait effectivement alléchant. En l'état 32 euros, je trouve ça un peu beaucoup...


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et le mobile, c'est un iPhone ??? J'imagine que non sinon ce serait effectivement alléchant. En l'état 32 euros, je trouve ça un peu beaucoup...



C'est un blackberry torch (le nouveau), enfaite vu que j'ai un blackberry depuis longtemps, j'ai du mal à changer de marque, j'ai hesité avec le nexus ou le S2, je ne veux pas d'iphone. Trop cher et surtout pas assez téléphone. 

Mais maintenant j'hésite pas mal avec l'offre sosh et acheter un mobile a coté ... ou utiliser les points de quelqu'un.

Parce que j'aurai besoin de l'option europe jusqu'en juillet ... donc sosh me revient à 20 euros, puis 15 euros après juillet. 

Ahhhhhhhhh voilà ce que j'ai a dire. Free au final ne m'intéresse pas du tout, à défaut d'avoir fait bouger les offres avec mobiles ils ont fait bouger le reste, ce qui peut quand même être tentant. Seul problème mon téléphone bug ... mais sinon je trouverai bien un curve pas cher.

L'autre problème c'est que j'ai 100 euros à payer en quittant mon opérateur, BT absorbe en grande partie (50 euros + 1 mois gratuit) ce qui fait quand même 82 euros d'absorption de mes frais de résiliation SFR. Alors que sosh je paye les 100 euros ce qui fait 8, 1/3 euros par mois en plus si je compare totalement. Donc le forfait me revient en réalité à 28,33 euros chez sosh sans mobile .... dilemme.

Limite sosh sans mobile sans ancien numéro me fait un forfait à 60 (SFR 40 euros, orange 20 euros), en gros deux lignes c'est même moins cher pour moi que actuellement (facture à 70 euros en ce moment) même la je suis gagnant.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Mars 2012)

Pas mal pour BT. Et ils paraît que ça fonctionne dans mon bled.

Sinon d'un coup mes MMS passent super et le réseau marche du feu de Dieu...


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas mal pour BT. Et ils paraît que ça fonctionne dans mon bled.
> 
> Sinon d'un coup mes MMS passent super et le réseau marche du feu de Dieu...



 Il parle des concurrents ne t'en fais pas.

J'ai trouvé ma solution, mobile avec les points de quelqu'un qui n'en a pas besoin, et forfait chez n'importe qui sauf SFR. Bon il faut débloquer le mobile, sauf si je prend un forfait chez BT, et payer les frais de résiliation, mais vu les économies que je fais sur le téléphone, aucun problème, même en payant les frais de résiliation, plus déblocage.


----------



## Simbouesse (8 Mars 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> Pas mal pour BT. Et ils paraît que ça fonctionne dans mon bled.
> 
> Sinon d'un coup mes MMS passent super et le réseau marche du feu de Dieu...





:love:



:hein:



:mouais:

:sleep:


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Mars 2012)

C'est bon, chez fais mon choix :

Pour la personne qui m'a donné ses points : 

- Prix du téléphone : 28 euros en utilisant les points et réengagement de la personne pour le même forfait, 24 mois et 32,90 euros par mois.

Pour moi : 

- 21,90 euros par mois pour un forfait eden relax avec un engagement de 12 mois. 

- 1 mois offert

- 1 mois offert à un ami chez BT

- 50 euros de rembourser pour les frais de résiliation.

Coût total de l'opération : 130 + 28 - 50 - 21,9 = 86,10 euros

216 euros de facture en moins sans compter le hors forfaits. 

Gain pour moi sur un an : 130 euros et le mobile (450 euros nu).

Pour amortir le réengagement de l'autre personne, passage prévu pour la BBOX est une offre multi ligne.

Voilà.

Je quitte SFR est je suis donc très heureux.

La même opération chez SFR m'aurait couté : un engagement de 24 mois, un abo à 60 euros, et 200 euros le mobile....


----------



## Simbouesse (13 Mars 2012)

Au final, la seule chose que free a REELLEMENT provoqué, c'est tous nos calculs pour savoir si oui ou non on résilie, et vers qui on se tourne si on le fait...

C'est le ministère de l'éducation nationale qui va être content, on révise nos maths


----------



## Akkarin (14 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est bon, chez fais mon choix :
> 
> Pour la personne qui m'a donné ses points :
> 
> ...



Du coup tu vas chez free?


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Au final, la seule chose que free a REELLEMENT provoqué, c'est tous nos calculs pour savoir si oui ou non on résilie, et vers qui on se tourne si on le fait...
> 
> C'est le ministère de l'éducation nationale qui va être content, on révise nos maths



Hum... Moi, j'ai demandé à ma fille, pour les calculs :rose:
Donc, pour certains, même le bilan éducatif du buzz de Free est constestable 

Plus sérieusement, j'étais il y encore peu de temps persuadé de passer chez Free à l'issue de mon engagement actuel ailleurs.
Les soucis techniques devraient, sinon disparaître, devenir de plus en plus anecdotiques avec le temps. Par contre, la façon de communiquer de ses dirigeants : "circulez y'a pas de problèmes" devant l'évidence du contraire a mis fin à ce projet, car, à mes yeux, elle ne présage rien de bon pour le futur...
C'est ce que le service technique nous répondra à chaque dysfonctionnement ? "Non monsieur, votre ligne n'a pas de problème et si vous continuez à avoir des problèmes, on vous fait un procès"... 
Comme chez Bouygues qui a toujours nié, devant l'évidence ses interruptions de service des nuits où j'étais injoignable sur mon portable, en estreinte médicale ?
Va plus rester grand monde...
Free ? Bof..
Orange, très cher... Mais, tant pis...


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

Si tu veux, sur v*nte-privée, il y a des forfaits Virgin Mobile au rabais en ce moment.
Avec ou sans smartphone.

Tu peux toujours y jeter un oeil  j'crois que c'est jusqu'à aujourd'hui ou demain...


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Du coup tu vas chez free?



Non je vais chez BT, mais moi mon cas n'est pas simple vu que je voulais un téléphone, et entre nous j'aurai pas eu besoin de téléphone j'aurai pris sosh à 15 euros sans hésiter longtemps.

@Bigdidou : j'ai fais tout les opérateurs, il y en a aucun d'honnête à 100%. Je me souviens de numericable pour internet, "Mr il y a des travaux dans votre quartier" Non, non il y en a pas, on a gueulé, on a eu des mois offerts ...

Orange, je capte pas à mon lycée, prise en compte, rien de fait. (j'étais jeune oui)
Orange, impossible d'appeler un numéro, rien de fait, pas de prise en compte.

SFR, si vous faites pas d'offre je change, j'ai changé.

BT : j'arrive chez vous une offre ? oui 

Free : ma freebox est morte, "ok on vous envoi une nouvelle prise secteur" ... ok bon bah résiliation, et go SFR BOX en fibre optique (une déception au final).

Au final, je vais mettre mobiles + internet chez BT. Vu que la fibre optique c'est inutile enfaite ... (en wifi si si c'est inutile)
Et dans deux ans rien ne m'empêche de tout changer encore


----------



## Simbouesse (14 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Vu que la fibre optique c'est inutile enfaite ... (en wifi si si c'est inutile)



Juste sur ce point : Pour le même prix t'as le choix entre fibre et pas fibre. Et bien en Wifibre (nouveau mot que j'viens d'inventer  ) tu pètes ton débit... en tout cas chez Orange... :love:

Sinon, pour ce qui est de tes diverses aventures, je te trouves tout de même bien versatile... ou poisseux


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mars 2012)

la Fibre by Renater c'est le bien 
200 de download et 40 d'upload  

Vive l'Education Nationale hein


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Juste sur ce point : Pour le même prix t'as le choix entre fibre et pas fibre. Et bien en Wifibre (nouveau mot que j'viens d'inventer  ) tu pètes ton débit... en tout cas chez Orange... :love:
> 
> Sinon, pour ce qui est de tes diverses aventures, je te trouves tout de même bien versatile... ou poisseux



Bah moi je sais pas mais depuis mon passage à la fibre, il y a strictement aucune différence de visible en tout cas, alors que par cable si mais j'ai aucun ordinateur avec le cable. Donc a moins d'investir dans du CPL ou autre ... Puis il y a un boitier en plus avec la fibre aussi ...

Puis il faut dire ce qui est, même avec des meilleurs débits c'est toujours pas nécessairement utile (bloqué à d'autres niveaux).

Bah à chaque problème j'ai changé, mais je suis resté longtemps chez chacun d'eux. Tu peux largement étaler tout les changements sur 10 ans et il y a beaucoup de changement en 10 ans, donc je pense pas être un cas isolé.

Et oui j'aime bien dire "bahhh"


----------



## Akkarin (14 Mars 2012)

Pourquoi un boîtier en plus avec la fibre?
Sinon c'est bien de faire marche la concurrence " je suis le premier à le faire" mais je trouve bien de laisser sa chance à free! C'est quand même grâce à eux que beaucoup de gens vont économiser des  quand même !!!
Moi aujourd'hui je suis chez free et je suis un peu soûle avec les problème pour appeler entre 16h00 et 19h00 à vrai dire et si d'ici quelques mois rien ne change et bien la j'envisagerai de changer, mais au moins ces un peu une façon de les remercier que de leur laisser leur chance...


----------



## Bigdidou (14 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Pourquoi un boîtier en plus avec la fibre?
> Sinon c'est bien de faire marche la concurrence " je suis le premier à le faire" mais je trouve bien de laisser sa chance à free! C'est quand même grâce à eux que beaucoup de gens vont économiser des  quand même !!!
> Moi aujourd'hui je suis chez free et je suis un peu soûle avec les problème pour appeler entre 16h00 et 19h00 à vrai dire et si d'ici quelques mois rien ne change et bien la j'envisagerai de changer, mais au moins ces un peu une façon de les remercier que de leur laisser leur chance...



Les remercier de quoi ?
De créer un buzz monstrueux en France, une attente en conséquence, puis de ne pas y faire face, tout en faisant preuve d'un cynisme et d'un mépris de la clientèle incroyable en niant purement et simplement des problèmes évidents ? Cerise sur le gâteau, la menace de poursuites judiciaires "à ceux" (les médias, les concurrents ?) qui rapporteraient leurs déboires techniques. On croit rêver...
Je suis passé de l'enthousiasme à une méfiance extrême qui n'est pas prête de me quitter...
Franchement, bof...
Même à ma fille de 12 ans, je ne lui ai finalement pas pris Free. J'imagine trop le dialogue à la gendarmerie : 
"- bon, le monsieur qui t'a mis dans sa cave, il t'a laissé ton téléphone. Tu l'avais caché ?
- non, mais quand il a vu que c'était Free, il me l'a laissé...
- et tu n'as pas essayé d'appeler quelqu'un ???
- ben si, j'ai essayé, mais j'avais Free, justement...
- ah, oui, tu avais Free..."

J'attends le procès... (sauf celui en mauvais goût que je risque de perdre )


----------



## naas (14 Mars 2012)

Tu as raison. 
Et moi j'ai tord avec mes 16&#8364;


----------



## DarkMoineau (14 Mars 2012)

Oh, c'est toujours drôle de lire des gens content de se faire plumer.


----------



## Akkarin (14 Mars 2012)

Oui dit comme ca! assez drôle comme situation 
Sinon je remercie free et tous le monde devrais les remercier d'ailleurs, car grâce à eux nos forfaits sont moins chères maintenant, que l'on soit chez free ou pas!!! "Grace a eux y a eu les forfait sans engagements aussi" Chacun profite de l'arrivé de free dans la téléphonie mobile!!
Après en ce moment y'a des p'tits soucis ok,moi je veux bien les pardonner ( mais que ça dure pas trop longtemps quand même)
Alors dit merci à free Bigdidou!!


----------



## nikomimi (15 Mars 2012)

C'est un peu faux ce que tu dit, je suis chez Orange et j'ai pas vu mon forfait diminuer.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Oui dit comme ca! assez drôle comme situation
> Sinon je remercie free et tous le monde devrais les remercier d'ailleurs, car grâce à eux nos forfaits sont moins chères maintenant, que l'on soit chez free ou pas!!! "Grace a eux y a eu les forfait sans engagements aussi" Chacun profite de l'arrivé de free dans la téléphonie mobile!!
> Après en ce moment y'a des p'tits soucis ok,moi je veux bien les pardonner ( mais que ça dure pas trop longtemps quand même)
> Alors dit merci à free Bigdidou!!



Tu as pas tort sur un point, free a fait bouger les choses.

Pour le reste si tu t'étais renseigné avant, tu aurais su qu'il y avait déjà des offres moins cher et sans engagement, peut être pas autant que free, mais déjà beaucoup moins cher que ailleurs et sans engagement. L'offre était différente aussi, mais les offres étaient là en 2008/2009 ... 

Mais dans l'absolu free a fait bouger les choses à cause de l'impact médiatique, comme je l'ai déjà fait remarquer. C'est pas un petit impact médiatique, rien de comparable aux offres de laposte par exemple, et même aux offres low cost des gros opérateurs qui maintenant bénéficie d'une grosse médiatisation, où du moins on en parle. Chez SFR je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait des offres RED .... 

Enfin bref il faut relativiser, et oui il faut laisser un peu de temps à free.


----------



## Akkarin (15 Mars 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> C'est un peu faux ce que tu dit, je suis chez Orange et j'ai pas vu mon forfait diminuer.



C'est sure que si tu es encore encore engagé sous contrat chez orange et bien ils vont pas de baisser ton forfait pour le plaisir  mais une fois que tu ne seras plus engagé tu verra que les forfait qu'ils te proposeront seront moins chère parce que tous les operateurs ont revus leurs prix à la baisses.

@JustTheWay: Une chose est sur c'est que je reste toujours informé lorsque je peu payer moins chère  alors oui les offres lowcost que proposes les opérateurs proposes sont sorties avant free, en effet (j'avais l'offre red de sfr, offre sans engagement) mais pourquoi ils ont créent ses offres à ton avis??    
Bah pour contrer l'arrivé de free justement! 

@Bigdidou: Moi je trouve ça normal aussi que free menace maintenant les autres opérateurs, ils accusent free "à tort" de ne pas respecter les termes du contrats!! ils ont prouvés à deux fois qu'ils les respectaient alors maintenant ils expliquent que le prochain qui répand une fausse rhumeur et bien il se ferra calmer!!

Bon après chacun son truc, je veux pas critiquer les gens qui reste chez les autres opérateur, je dirais pas non plus qu'avec free y'a 0 problème mais je pense que chacun doit admettre que depuis l'arrivée de free les offres mobiles ont changées positivement (pour rappel une offre tout illimité chez les opérateur ça devait être 80&#8364


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Pour relativiser. Je suis chez Free depuis trois ou quatre semaines et j'en suis particulièrement content. Je reçois mieux au bureau ou Orange coupait en permanence. Je peux surfer sans compter. J'envoie enfin des SMS sans que cela me coûte un bras. Je ne me soucie plus de savoir si je peux appeler sans être en dépassement de forfait.

Donc, pour moi, tout va bien.


----------



## Akkarin (15 Mars 2012)

Voilà la bonne parole  vraiment de ton avis, le nombre de personne qui se retrouvaient avec du hors forfait pfff!! la même avec du hors forfait avec un abonnement  à 2 et bien tu te retrouvera pas avec des montant de fou!! (dans la limite du raisonnable)


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

@ gwen : faut pas exagérer non plus, avant free les SMS et internet illimité (500Mo en fair use certes) existaient déjà partout et depuis un certain temps. Là pour le coup, tu te faisais plumer en effet :rateau:

@ Akkarin : ce qui est sûr c'est que grâce à free, Virgin m'a proposé de passer sur une offre sans engagement à 10/mois (4h + le reste illimité) et pour ça je remercie free

@ Bigdidou : je suis d'accord avec toi sur le coup médiatique et que le coup du "si tu l'ouvres je t'attaque en justice", c'est n'importe quoi... Et puis, j'aime ton humour :love:

@ naas :


----------



## Gwen (15 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> @ gwen : faut pas exagérer non plus, avant free les SMS et internet illimité (500Mo en fair use certes) existaient déjà partout et depuis un certain temps. Là pour le coup, tu te faisais plumer en effet :rateau:



Je n'ai jamais eu de forfait avec SMS illimité, c'était une option bien trop chère par rapport à mon utilisation quasi nul.

Quant à l'internet illimité, je n'appelle pas 500 Mo quelque chose de suffisant pour ne pas avoir à y penser en utilisation basic.

J'ai toujours eu un forfait très bas en prix, mais du coup avec seulement une heure de communication qu'il m'arrivait de dépasser tous les 3 mois et sans SMS. Free m'a rendu serein. Rien que pour ça, j'en suis content. En plus de la meilleure réception bien évidemment


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Mars 2012)

Akkarin : tu oublies toutes les petites offres low cost qui appartiennent indirectement aux gros opérateurs mais avec un nom totalement différent, honnêtement j'ai la flemme de chercher le nom.

gwen : avant free je n'avais jamais regardé ma consommation en DATA, je surf beaucoup, mais pas de vidéo, ni musique ou très peu. Ma consommation et 20 mo par mois .... 

A utilisation identique du téléphone, avec un iphone, 500 mo par mois et là, avec aucune vidéo, ni musique ET Même aucune installation d'application. 

Alors je me pose une question, l'iphone (le samsung S2 ?) sont des téléphones qui entraine une surconsommation du DATA ? L'opérateur en question c'était orange. Même si c'est un problème de réglage, je trouve quand même que c'est abusé.


----------



## Simbouesse (15 Mars 2012)

Au final, on en revient toujours à mes tout premiers propos :

Tout dépend de l'utilisation 

Finalement, aujourd'hui le PTF (Paysage Téléphonique Français, ndlr  ) permet d'avoir une offre parfaitement adaptée aux besoins de chacuns.
Free n'y est sûrement pas étranger.

Mais au final, avec toutes les offres aujourd'hui, en prenant le temps nécessaire aux calculs et à la réflexion, chaque utilisateur est à même de trouver le meilleur forfait, celui le plus adapté à SES besoins propres. Free, ou autre.


----------



## Akkarin (15 Mars 2012)

Bon après chacun ces choix!! Si quelqu'un a une offre à le me proposer mieux que free et bien je suis preneur!!


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Tu as raison.
> Et moi j'ai tord avec mes 16&#8364;



Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir raison ou tord.
Tu as raison d'avoir choisi Free qui correspond manifestement à tes besoins, tes contingeances, et peut être à des critères plus subjectifs qui sont tout aussi honorables.
D'autres ont des besoins, des contingeances et des budgets différents, d'autres critères subjectifs, des craintes (peut être irrationnelles, je ne sais pas). Je n'ai pas d'affectivité particulière vis à vis de mon opérateur mobile actuel (qui est un fournisseur comme un autre...), mais après deux essais malheureux, dont un qui m'a mis dans une position très difficile, force est de constater que c'est le seul actuellement pouvant me garantir la qualité de service et la tranquilité d'esprit dont j'ai besoin. C'est tout. 
Maintenant, Free fait suffisamment de buzz pour qu'on ironise un peu sur son dos. Ça ne traduit aucune arrière pensée à propos de ses clients dont je ferai probablement partie pour mes enfants, quoi que j'en dise (dans le coin où j'habite, les habitations sont très récentes, avec un accès aux caves en général très sécurisé et difficile).


----------



## momo-fr (16 Mars 2012)

Ça y est on va avoir 3 forfaits 2  (donc 4  / mois en fait) à la maison on verra par la suite pour basculer le gratuit en 16  si le besoin s'en fait sentir.

A noter que la portabilité c'est effectuée en 2 jours ce coup-ci

Le seul truc un peu lourd c'est que, pour l'instant, on ne peut gérer tous les comptes depuis le compte Free ADSL, et la saisi du login avec le clavier virtuel c'est pas terrible (vu que l'on n'a pas encore le suivi de conso depuis le téléphone).


----------



## naas (16 Mars 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Il ne s'agit pas d'avoir raison ou tord.
> Tu as raison d'avoir choisi Free qui correspond manifestement à tes besoins, tes contingeances, et peut être à des ....


je verrais cela d'une autre manière si tu le veux bien.
Free me permet d'avoir des nouveaux besoins qui jusque la étaient bridés par les anciens opérateurs et leurs tarifs prohibitifs.

C'est la grande différence entre Free et les autres.

Avec les anciens opérateurs ton budget est celui qui défini tes besoins.
Avec Free c'est l'inverse le prix bas t'autorise a de nouveaux besoins 
Avec bouygues c'est leur réseau qui limite tes besoins en video conference


----------



## Akkarin (17 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> je verrais cela d'une autre manière si tu le veux bien.
> Free me permet d'avoir des nouveaux besoins qui jusque la étaient bridés par les anciens opérateurs et leurs tarifs prohibitifs.
> 
> C'est la grande différence entre Free et les autres.
> ...




Trop bien dit!! No limit avec free!!


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> je verrais cela d'une autre manière si tu le veux bien.
> Free me permet d'avoir des nouveaux besoins qui jusque la étaient bridés par les anciens opérateurs et leurs tarifs prohibitifs.
> 
> C'est la grande différence entre Free et les autres.
> ...



Pour une bonne partie des utilisateurs, certainement.
Pour d'autres, ce sont les besoins qui définissent le reste (opérateurs, budget...)

Pour Bouygues, si c'était seulement la vidéo-conférence qui était limitée... Même avec une offre gratuite, j'y retournerais pas.
Ils construisent des maisons, ils ont un réseau mobile. Je me suis toujours demandé pourquoi ils n'avaient toujours pas pensé que ce serait bien qu'on puisse téléphoner au travers des murs qu'ils construisent en utilisant leur réseau.


----------



## EMqA (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous.

J'ai pour ma part one petite question sur la conduite à tenir vis-à-vis de Free.
Je suis titulaire d'un abonnement orange pour lequel je ne suis plus engagé. Je souhaitais passer chez free avec le forfait à 2 et demander une portabilité pour conserver mon numéro.
Après le délai habituer, j'ai été informé que ma portabilité allait être faite sous 4 jours puis plus rien, jusqu'à ce que je vois sur mon espace client : "Echec de la portabilité"
Je vérifie mon RIO par rapport à celui donné à la commande et effectivement, Orange à changé mon RIO et c'est surement là l'origine du blocage.
Je contact le service client Free qui m'informe ne pas être en mesure d'enregistrer directement le nouveau RIO, qu'ils m'enverront tout de même une SIM avec un nouveau numéro et que je pourrait demander ma portabilité une fois cette SIM activée.
Mais depuis, rien.

Que dois-je faire si l'espace client ne me permet pas de rectifier le tir et si le service client free ne peut rien faire de son coté ?

Merci de m'avoir lu et désolé pour la longueur.


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> je verrais cela d'une autre manière si tu le veux bien.
> Free me permet d'avoir des nouveaux besoins qui jusque la étaient bridés par les anciens opérateurs et leurs tarifs prohibitifs.
> 
> C'est la grande différence entre Free et les autres.
> ...



Je suis plus d'accord avec Bigdidou...

Aujourd'hui vu l'étendu des offres, c'est bien mes besoins qui déterminent mon offre/budget etc.

Pour preuve, j'économise 10/mois en ayant 'seulement' 4h d'appels, ce qui est largement suffisant pour... mes besoins


----------



## Akkarin (19 Mars 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Je suis plus d'accord avec Bigdidou...
> 
> Aujourd'hui vu l'étendu des offres, c'est bien mes besoins qui déterminent mon offre/budget etc.
> 
> Pour preuve, j'économise 10/mois en ayant 'seulement' 4h d'appels, ce qui est largement suffisant pour... mes besoins



Tu as quoi comme forfait?


----------



## Simbouesse (19 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Tu as quoi comme forfait?



4h + sms - internet 3Go illimité (fair use) chez Virgin Mobile, sans engagement.

Il est disponible à 16/mois pour les nouveaux clients. Moi ça fait bientôt 4 ans que je suis chez eux, du coup ils me l'ont proposé à 9,99/mois pour que je ne parte pas chez free :style:

J'avais aussi la possibilité du tout illimité à 20/mois, mais n'ayant pas besoin des appels illimités (j'appelle très peu et ai l'illimité avec la box) j'ai préféré économisé 10/mois.


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2012)

EMqA a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'ai pour ma part one petite question sur la conduite à tenir vis-à-vis de Free.
> Je suis titulaire d'un abonnement orange pour lequel je ne suis plus engagé. Je souhaitais passer chez free avec le forfait à 2 et demander une portabilité pour conserver mon numéro.
> ...


Le service client est le dernier endroit pour traiter des cas particuliers.
le transfert du RIO implique orange, le GIE et free autant dire que tu es obligé de suivre un certain formalisme.
Je ferais:
1 annuler mon abonnement free.
2 relancer une portabilité avec le nouveau RIO 

Bon courage.


----------



## EMqA (19 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Le service client est le dernier endroit pour traiter des cas particuliers.
> le transfert du RIO implique orange, le GIE et free autant dire que tu es obligé de suivre un certain formalisme.
> Je ferais:
> 1 annuler mon abonnement free.
> ...


Merci.
Après avoir tenté une nouvelle souscription (lu sur d'autres forums) et avoir abouti à une impasse (mon numéro est déjà enregistré sur un compte free... j'ai envie de dire, normal), j'ai repris contact avec le service client qui cette fois à bien voulu prendre en compte mon nouveau RIO et relancé une demande de portabilité. Affaire à suivre.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Mars 2012)

Oups. Non, rien.


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oups. Non, rien.



bon d'accord


----------



## bricbroc (23 Mars 2012)

Apparemment les problèmes réseau de Free continuent : http://www.20minutes.fr/high-tech/901669-pannes-free-mobile-vu-prix-paye-ca-egal-bugs

Et les clients se scindent en 2 :
Le clan des "comme c'est pas cher pas grave si c'est de la m..."
Le clan des déçus qui quittent le navire et foutent le camps ...


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

> Vu le prix que je paye, ça m'est égal qu'il y ait des bugs


oui c'est pas mal ça pour moi


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

Comment on reconnait un utilisateur free mobile ? 

Quand on appelle on entend "bonjour vous êtes bien sur la messagerie du 06 .... "



alors ça 





> Vu le prix que je paye, ça m'est égal qu'il y ait des bugs



Pour le même prix ailleurs tout marche nickel, c'est qui les pigeons déjà ?

Ceux pour qui il y a des problèmes, ils ont tellement venté free qu'on passe du "cool j'ai tout en illimité" à "bon ok il y a des bugs mais vu le prix, si je peux pu appeler, si c'est super long sur internet entre 18h et 20h, si pendant une après midi le réseau est dead je m'en fou".

Les personnes censés ont déjà changé de toute manière. En même temps qu'elle idée d'aller chez free quand on sait pertinemment qu'on a besoin de son téléphone ...


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

<message à caractère informatif>
Les pigeons, c'est ceux qui se sont fait plumer pendant des années par les 3 opérateurs.
</message à caractère informatif>


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> <message à caractère informatif>
> Les pigeons, c'est ceux qui se sont fait plumer pendant des années par les 3 opérateurs.
> </message à caractère informatif>



Free plume autant que les autres tu crois quoi ? Achète un mobile, prend une calculette, tout ça pour gagner 10 euros chez free en un an avec pleins de bugs (cela dépend des personnes par contre, j'ai fais une généralité mais c'est fair play).


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

free:
Mois dernier 12 heures de com
1,5 Go de données

16 euros

ailleurs ?


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> free:
> Mois dernier 12 heures de com
> 1,5 Go de données
> 
> ...



20 euros déjà.

Et si pour toi sa marche tout le temps c'est cool, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde. 

1,5 GO de données avec un iphone ?

Et sinon tu as une vie entre les 12 heures et les 1,5 GO ou tu as juste voulu tester free et regarder un film une fois ou deux ...


----------



## Simbouesse (23 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> free:
> Mois dernier 12 heures de com
> 1,5 Go de données
> 
> ...



Virgin Mobile :

Mois dernier 2h30 de com
1Go de données

10 euros

:style:

Je tiens à préciser que je ne me limite aucunement dans mes communications... Mais parfois iMessages va plus vite qu'un appel


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

Mais moi j'ai tout le temps un WIFI


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> 20 euros déjà.
> 
> Et si pour toi sa marche tout le temps c'est cool, c'est pas le cas de tout le monde.
> 
> ...



16 et pas 20 je maintiens. 
12h sur 30 jours c'est pas grand chose. 
1,5go : pas de films, skype, face Time principalement


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> 16&#8364; et pas 20&#8364; je maintiens.
> 12h sur 30 jours c'est pas grand chose.
> 1,5go : pas de films, skype, face Time principalement



Non parce que on parle de forfait uniquement, free peut dire n'importe quoi mais c'est l'équivalent d'une offre multi ligne, et la pour faire les calculs c'est encore plus compliqué car mon forfait BT à 22 euros passe à 10 euros en offre multi ligne ... pour un total de 42 euros par mois, donc free si je ne m'abuse 30 minimum+16= 46 euros ....

Donc même si toi tu payes 16 euros, autant comparer ce qui est comparable c'est à dire le forfait free (donc 20 euros et 2 euros) avec les forfaits sans téléphone et en version eco (même avec engagement à la limite on s'en fou là). Free ne prend pas en charge les frais de résiliation, ne fais pas d'offre du genre 1 mois gratuit, ne propose pas un engagement, en gros free n'offre rien ... et on parle toujours uniquement des abonnements. 

Bah 12 heures quand même c'est pas mal. Même l'iphone c'est un gouffre en DATA ... le S2 aussi surement d'ailleurs.


----------



## Akkarin (23 Mars 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Comment on reconnait un utilisateur free mobile ?
> 
> Quand on appelle on entend "bonjour vous êtes bien sur la messagerie du 06 .... "
> 
> ...




C'est trop ça !! moi je suis chez free et si aujourd'hui je reste chez eux c'est plus pour leur laisser une chance car comme je l'ai déjà dit pour moi ce sont eux qui ont fait bouge les choses!
Et aujourd'hui ça me fait marer de lire ton post parce que tu as trop raison, j'essaie de leur trouver des escuses mais tous les jours j'ai des gros soucis pour pouvoir passer des appels entre 16h et 19h30...du coup le forfait free aujourd'hui est plutôt limite que illimité ....
Je pense qu'il ne faut pas abuser non plus, ça va faire un p'tit moment que ça dure et a vrai dire j'ai deux forfait free dans la maison etj'envisage de passer un forfait chez b&you ...


----------



## Sly54 (23 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Et aujourd'hui ça me fait marer de lire ton post parce que tu as trop raison, j'essaie de leur trouver des escuses mais tous les jours j'ai des gros soucis pour pouvoir passer des appels entre 16h et 19h30...du coup le forfait free aujourd'hui est plutôt limite que illimité ....


+1

Et le samedi ça merdouille un peu plus tôt (vers 15h00 samedi dernier).


----------



## JustTheWay (23 Mars 2012)

Oui enfin je souhaite quand même que les problèmes free passent, non pas que j'aime free, mais pour ceux que je connais qui reste chez free (plus que un). J'ai fais de l'humour mais il faut relativiser, des problèmes réseaux tu en as aussi ailleurs, mais souvent parce que le téléphone n'a pas été éteint, et sinon c'est 1 fois tout les 36 du mois.

Il faut également comparer au lieu de foncer tête baissé chez free, et je le cache pas, en première intention j'ai voulu le faire, mais moi c'est les propos de free suivant la sortie qui m'ont  totalement fais changer d'avis. 

Quand Niel dit "Les autres opérateurs viennent de baisser leurs tarifs de 50%, et ils gagnent toujours de l'argent." il parle uniquement des offres d'abonnement uniquement et sans mobile, où comment prendre les gens pour des cons en restant vague volontairement. (On est déjà bien loin du discours d'inauguration ...) 

Ensuite c'est le manque de prévision, de préparation, mis sur le compte du succès. Pour eux c'est le succès, pour moi c'est de l'incompétence pure et simple.


----------



## Akkarin (24 Mars 2012)

Le soucis aussi c'est le manque s'information de la part de free, pas de mail pour nous informer sur une éventuelle amélioration!! Rien !


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Mars 2012)

Akkarin a dit:


> Le soucis aussi c'est le manque s'information de la part de free, pas de mail pour nous informer sur une éventuelle amélioration!! Rien !



Ben, non, ça passe pas pour eux non plus.


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------

[YOUTUBE]sE0qng4u9QY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akkarin (24 Mars 2012)

oui forcément !


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2012)

[YOUTUBE]sE0qng4u9QY[/YOUTUBE]
Mieux


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mars 2012)

Super. Je suis pas arrivé à attraper la version pas flash. On fait comment ? Pas l'habitude de Youtube, jusqu'à récemment, gamins obligent...


----------



## naas (25 Mars 2012)

Enleve le v=


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Mars 2012)

naas a dit:


> Enleve le v=



Merci.
C'est tout con, mais faut le savoir...


----------



## JustTheWay (25 Mars 2012)

Un des commentaires de la vidéo : 


> Sauf que tu peux taper F5 sur un MacBook Pro, tout&#65279; ce que tu vas faire c'est éteindre ton clavier.



57 personnes ignorent que windows peut être installé sur MAC, quand bien même on s'en fou ... 

Par contre c'est vrai que l'origine de la vidéo est ... douteuse. Sans pour autant crier au complot directement.


----------



## bricbroc (25 Mars 2012)

Excellente vidéo 
Mais ça casse un peu la magie : finalement avec 2 balles, tu passes du mouton au dindon


----------



## bricbroc (29 Mars 2012)

Encore 2 semaines de pannes en vue pour les clients free.

Bon courage


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Mars 2012)

Aujourd'hui j'ai reçu ma 2ème facture à 9,99 de chez Virgin !

:love:

... ben oui, merci FREE


----------



## bricbroc (29 Mars 2012)

Je remercie aussi Free de nous avoir inventer les avantages collatéraux


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Je remercie aussi Free de nous avoir inventer les avantages collatéraux



oui oui oui


----------



## Vladimok (31 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Je voulais prendre Free, mais au vu de leurs problèmes, je vais m'abstenir.

Alors j'hésite entre Sosh et B&You.
Sosh a l'air très bien par rapport à B&You (service, qualité réseau, etc ...)

Qu'en pensez vous ?

Dans l'offre Sosh, "250 correspondants différents dans le mois et 3 max consécutif pour un appel"

3 max consécutif pour un appel: cela veut dire quoi ?


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2012)

Que le réseau est tellement pourri que tu as au maximum trois conversations en même temps sur la ligne. Donc à toi de sélectionner la personne que tu souhaitais au final contacter 

Non, sérieusement, je ne comprends pas cette phrase non plus.


----------



## nikomimi (31 Mars 2012)

Pas + de 3 personnes par appel. Ce sont les personnes que tu met en attente.


----------



## bricbroc (31 Mars 2012)

Vladimok, pour sosh, tu peux leur poser la question ici :

http://www.sosh.fr/contact

Ils ne vont pas te manger


----------



## Vladimok (31 Mars 2012)

J'ai eu ma réponse.

Au niveau qualité réseau, débit et service client, que me conseillez-vous ?

Sosh ou B&You


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2012)

La question est au niveau qualité pour l'instant. 
Parce qu'une fois les problèmes de Free résolus tu auras de la 3G
Chez bouygues ....
Et chez Free tu as une vraie personne au bout du fil
Chez sosh ou byou c'est "une communauté"...


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> La question est au niveau qualité pour l'instant.
> Parce qu'une fois les problèmes de Free résolus tu auras de la 3G
> Dans combien d'année .....
> Chez bouygues ....
> ...



Pour sosh, mise à par le site affreux, c'est le réseau Orange, donc très bonne qualité et débit, suivant les commentaires.

Pour Free, je sais je lis les commentaires.

- Alors quoi prendre ?
- Es judicieux de prendre sur Low cost ?


----------



## bricbroc (1 Avril 2012)

Qu'appelle tu "low cost" ?
Perso je suis chez Sosh, sans engagement donc...


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Qu'appelle tu "low cost" ?
> Perso je suis chez Sosh, sans engagement donc...



Low cost: Forfait à pas cher

Es-tu content de Sosh ? (réseau, débit) ?


----------



## bricbroc (1 Avril 2012)

Oui, pour l'instant rien a leur reprocher 
En tout cas plus confortable que chez free avec l'offre qui foire 3 heures par jour


----------



## Le docteur (1 Avril 2012)

Je songeais aussi à Sosh. Mais je préférerais une offre à un prix raisonnable chez Orange. Je détestes le low cost... Je veux juste payer un prix raisonnable pour un usage raisonnable...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h12 ----------

Je prends un exemple : Orange propose un forfait Origami : 
- illimité (je m'en fous, je n'ai pas des besoins illimités)
- 36 euros (ça ne va pas la tête ! Pour quelques heures voix et un peu d'Internet !)


----------



## naas (1 Avril 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Oui, pour l'instant rien a leur reprocher
> En tout cas plus confortable que chez free avec l'offre qui foire 3 heures par jour



Sauf que dans les faits Bouygues pour y avoir été c'est la misère niveau réseau. 
Tous les jours je perdais mon signal 3 fois au mêmes endroits. Ce n'est plus le cas avec Free et orange (avec signal)
Impossible de faire du skype, pas de synchro données bref du bouygues. Maintenant avec Free (antenne 20815) je peux faire de la video conference. 
 Et je parle pas des ports UDP bloqués qu'ils promettent de libérer depuis des années ...
Oh tiens avec Free c'est possible. 
Tiens et leurs emails bloques pendant une semaine 2 fois de suite, c'est oublié ?
Et je parle de Bouygues pas de leur service b&you sans support...
Et a la montagne bouygues ne passait pas. Avec Free et leur mode modem mon iPad wifi couple a mon iPhone 4 a fait merveille en 3G.

Donc oui Free a des problèmes en ce moment.
Mais comparer Free a d'autres offres sous dimensionnées et un très bon calcul a très court terme. 
Et un très mauvais après.


----------



## Vladimok (1 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Sauf que dans les faits Bouygues pour y avoir été c'est la misère niveau réseau.
> Tous les jours je perdais mon signal 3 fois au mêmes endroits. Ce n'est plus le cas avec Free et orange (avec signal)
> Impossible de faire du skype, pas de synchro données bref du bouygues. Maintenant avec Free (antenne 20815) je peux faire de la video conference.
> Et je parle pas des ports UDP bloqués qu'ils promettent de libérer depuis des années ...
> ...



Pourquoi un très mauvais après ?


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2012)

Après que Free ai réglé ses problèmes d'itinerance.


----------



## Vladimok (2 Avril 2012)

C'est problème d'itinèrance. C'est à dire je ne suis pas spécialiste en téléphonie.

PS: apparemment il vaut mieux opté pour tout sauf free.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est problème d'itinèrance. C'est à dire je ne suis pas spécialiste en téléphonie.
> 
> PS: apparemment il vaut mieux opté pour tout sauf free.



Ça, je sais pas. Comme Naas, je ne retournerai jamais chez BT. En tout cas jamais pour un usage pro.

Bon, pour être honnête, je ne suis pas, pour l'instant allé chez Free, qui ne me paraît pas encore prêt pour un usage pro et "sensible" (pas question de rater un appel).


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Avril 2012)

Je ne pense pas non plus que l'expression "tout sauf free" soit vraiment avérée... 

Ils ont des problèmes c'est normal car c'est le début. Cela ne veut pas dire que je les excuse, au contraire (d'ailleurs j'avais l'opportunité d'aller chez eux mais ne l'ai pas fait). Néanmoins, leur service, lorsqu'il fonctionne, est très performant a priori.

Reste à savoir s'ils seront capable d'étendre correctement leur réseau aux yeux de la loi, tout en conservant une qualité de service et un tarif compétitif...

PS: BT est de loin le moins bon réseau disponible... (SFR/Orange(free)/BT)


----------



## subsole (2 Avril 2012)

_"Néanmoins, leur service, lorsqu'il fonctionne, est très performant a priori."_
C'est toujours mieux quand ça fonctionne. MDR ^^


----------



## Gwen (2 Avril 2012)

Chez moi, ça fonctionne plutôt bien. Il m'arrive en effet de devoir renouveler mon appel en soirée. Mais dès le deuxième coup, ça marche. Rien de bien grave.

Ailleurs, j'avais également des soucis, donc, c'est lié au sans-fil et a la saturation des réseaux.

Ensuite, vu le prix, je n'irai pas voir ailleurs ça c'est certains. Et même s&#8217;il existe des offres low Cost concurrente au même prix.


----------



## bricbroc (2 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Sauf que dans les faits *Bouygues* pour y avoir été *c'est* *la misère niveau réseau*.


Donc comme tu le résumes parfaitement  Bouygues et Free c'est la mouise.
C'est bien pour ça que j'ai choisi Sosh .

Et dès 2020, quand Xavier aura fini de déployer ses antennes et fiabiliser tout le fourbis, il sera l'heure de migrer pour gagner encore 3 francs et 6 sous


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> C'est problème d'itinèrance. C'est à dire je ne suis pas spécialiste en téléphonie.
> 
> PS: apparemment il vaut mieux opté pour tout sauf free.



Pour faire simple Free à acheté 3000 bus de 50 places à orange quand il faudrait 900000 bus à 100 places. 
Forcément quand tu essaies de prendre le bus ça coince ...


----------



## Vladimok (2 Avril 2012)

Bon a attendant que Free se soigne, je vais prendre Sosh.


----------



## Le docteur (2 Avril 2012)

Je reviens sur le low cost :
"low cost" c'est un concept foireux pour vous vendre à un prix normal un service diminué parce que "moins cher".

En ce moment le low cost débarque dans des secteurs qui étaient devenus outrageusement hors de prix et, comme je le disais revoit à la baisse les services et la qualité.

Quand on regarde la progression des prix et des services ces dernières années on obtient deux types de schémas :

- On part d'un service à un prix correct, on l'augmente en introduisant des conneries sans intérêt ou en jouant sur l'effet de mode. On en fait un luxe.  Dans un deuxième temps on invente le "low cost" où l'on dégrade la qualité en dessous du niveau initial tout en gardant les concepts les plus foireux et en assaisonnant ça de pubs, d'efforts à faire pour justifier la ristourne qu'on nous fait. Et tout ça on le propose avec une augmentation encore sidérante par rapport au service initial (exemple type  : les salles de gym).

- On part d'un service à un prix peu élevé, mais d'une qualité déjà dégradée. On dégrade encore un peu plus la qualité en vendant des produits parfois vraiment ignobles. Pendant ce temps le secteur qui était peu cher avant augmente ses prix sans augmenter le moins du monde sa qualité. Il pratique parfois lui aussi du "low cost" de façon plus ou moins marginale (pour garder ses marges  ). Magiquement on est arrivé à des produits de très basse qualité devenus presque du luxe et une bonne partie des gens sont obligés de se fournir dans du encore plus basse qualité. Le "low cost" d'hier s'est hissé à un niveau de prix encore plus élevé que le service initial et pour une qualité encore plus dégradée. (exemple type : les supermarchés ou les ordinateurs)...

Voilà pourquoi, personnellement je n'aime pas le low cost..

Soit dit en passant, Free commence à me les broyer sévères : toujours pas possible de passer des appels après 18h...
A mon avis quelqu'un quelque part le fait exprès...
Finalement, c'est peut-être Orange qui me les broie menus... Et comme c'est chez eux que j'aurais tendance à aller si je quittais Free, je vais attendre encore un peu...


----------



## naas (2 Avril 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Donc comme tu le résumes parfaitement  Bouygues et Free c'est la mouise.
> C'est bien pour ça que j'ai choisi Sosh .
> 
> Et dès 2020, quand Xavier aura fini de déployer ses antennes et fiabiliser tout le fourbis, il sera l'heure de migrer pour gagner encore 3 francs et 6 sous



Free offre le mode modem et le support technique que ton sosh n'a pas.


----------



## desertea (2 Avril 2012)

Chez Free depuis le début, je dois dire que ça commence à me chauffer. Pour passer un appel en fin d'après midi il faut renouveler au moins 5 à 6 fois !!! 

C'est vraiment pénible. Pas de quoi me faire regretter mon ex forfait Orange 2 heures à 45 mais bon ... Faut pas déconner.
Mais je vais patienter encore. Grâce à Free les tarifs ont bougés, et c'est pour cette raison que je reste encore chez eux. 
Pas sûr cependant que je puisse patienter encore longtemps !!!!


----------



## bricbroc (3 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Free offre le mode modem et le support technique que ton sosh n'a pas.


Le mode modem est dispo dès l'offre ES à 14,90 
Pour le support technique, je ne peux pas t'en parler je ne sais pas ce que c'est


----------



## naas (3 Avril 2012)

Le mode modem ...
http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Les-forfaits-Les-options/Usage-Modem-gt-bizarrerie/td-p/158411


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Avril 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> PS: BT est de loin le moins bon réseau disponible... (SFR/Orange(free)/BT)



Mouai un peu facil et surtout pas forcement vrai maintenant (avant oui j'aurai évité BT autant que faire se peut), maintenant je vois aucune différence entre SFR, ORANGE et BT, et même mieux BT passe mieux dans certains endroit, là ou SFR et orange est out.


----------



## bricbroc (3 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Le mode modem ...
> http://communaute.sosh.fr/t5/Les-forfaits-Les-options/Usage-Modem-gt-bizarrerie/td-p/158411


Excellent ton lien naas 
Mais il ne nous apprend rien de plus sur le mode modem de Sosh. 
Il nous fait juste connaitre "poissonrichard", son téléphone "pourri" et ses ennuis pour se connecter avec 
Bref, tu m'as mis le doute donc j'ai activé le partage wifi de mon téléphone, et en 3 clics (+ la saisie du mdp) c'était fini.
Je peux donc te répondre, via mon mbp, sans passer par ma freebox mais via le mode modem de Sosh 
Et merci à "poisson d'avril" au moins j'ai appris quelque chose


----------



## nikomimi (4 Avril 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Mouai un peu facil et surtout pas forcement vrai maintenant (avant oui j'aurai évité BT autant que faire se peut), maintenant je vois aucune différence entre SFR, ORANGE et BT, et même mieux BT passe mieux dans certains endroit, là ou SFR et orange est out.



Sa dépend de chacun, concernant le réseau GSM je pense qu'ils sont à peu de chose prés à égalité, par contre le réseau 3G n'est pas du tout le même, dans ma ville tu compare les débits entre SFR qui oscille entre le 3G et le Edge au même endroit et à Orange avec un réel débit 3G+ qui ne bouge pas ...


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> Sa dépend de chacun, concernant le réseau GSM je pense qu'ils sont à peu de chose prés à égalité, par contre le réseau 3G n'est pas du tout le même, dans ma ville tu compare les débits entre SFR qui oscille entre le 3G et le Edge au même endroit et à Orange avec un réel débit 3G+ qui ne bouge pas ...



Oui c'est vrai, perso dans paris aucun des 3 n'est totalement stable 24h/24h donc .

Personnellement SFR j'y retournerai jamais, même pas à cause du service fourni, juste à cause des relations clients.

Orange et BT ca va pour ma part. Après je suis certain que pour certains c'est BT ou orange la bête noir. En attendant le PDG qui part ... et tout et tout, c'est le résultat d'une mauvaise gestion ... d'ailleurs on peut même supposer que c'est SFR qui a connu le plus grand nombre de départ.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (5 Avril 2012)

mais à voir les problèmes récurrents de certains .... je me demande si c'est intéressant de passer chez Free, ce qui reste sûr c'est que pour un usage professionnel c'est hors de question, je préfère être un mouton qui conserve ses clients qu'un utilisateur de Free sans clients. Je trouve qu'il n'est pas raisonnable et pas honnête de s'avancer et d'engager des clients alors que l'on est pas sur et pas capable d'assurer un service stable. Imaginons cela dans d'autres domaines comme l'eau potable ou l'électricité, voire l'essence, ce serait rapidement l'émeute. Prendre des clients aux opérateurs en place, sous le prétexte de la libre concurrence c'est sain, faire jouer la concurrence c'est aussi sain, mais au moins Free devrait être capable d'assurer un service stable à ses clients.

Pour ma part, c'est comme si on m'expliquait que je peux payer des factures diminuées de moitié, à condition de ne pas utiliser le service au moment ou j'en ai besoin ....en gros c'est une offre illimitée dans les limites de sa disponibilité....

alors c'est drôle de piquer des clients, de comparer ses concurrents à des dinosaures bien gras, mais encore faut il être capable d'assurer un service au moins équivalent.... 

cela me conduit à penser qu'autant en matière de connexion internet que de qualité de service, il va y avoir une nouvelle clé qui sera fonction du prix, les riches auront un service premium les autres un service low cost.


----------



## Padawanlady (5 Avril 2012)

Mon petit grain de sel enfin, apres 2 mois de service avec FM (FreeMObile)... J'avais demande la portabilité avec SFR et cela c'est fait en 4 semaines , mais une fois la microsim insérée dans mon 4S, ce ne fut que du plaisir : je capte en 3G ou en E et toujours sur Free, meme les endroits où je n'arrivais jamais à capter avec SFR... Ensuite pour les échecs appels, eh bien seulement une fois, j'ai vraiment eu des soucis pendant 3 heures avant de récupérer le réseau. Pour 16E par mois, je suis super contente et je n'ai aucune raison de retourner chez les anciens...


----------



## Gwen (5 Avril 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> je préfère être un mouton qui conserve ses clients qu'un utilisateur de Free sans clients.



Sauf que moi, c'est tout l'inverse. Avant, avec Orange, je ne captais pas au bureau (Murs super épais, vielle maison). Si cela sonnait, dés que je décrochais, ça coupait et régulièrement j'avais des messages suit à une ligne en absence alors que j'entais bien dispo.

Avec Free, ça marche nickel. Je ne perds plus d'appels et je suis enfin joignable par les clients ne connaissant pas le téléphone fixe 

C'est juste entre 18 et 20h  qu'il y a de temps en temps congestion. Mais bon, ce n'est pas en réception, c'est en appelé. En général, au bout du second essai, ça marche. Mais j'avais déjà ça chez Bouygue ou Orange. Donc, cela ne m'a pas choqué.


----------



## Akkarin (5 Avril 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> mais à voir les problèmes récurrents de certains .... je me demande si c'est intéressant de passer chez Free, ce qui reste sûr c'est que pour un usage professionnel c'est hors de question, je préfère être un mouton qui conserve ses clients qu'un utilisateur de Free sans clients. Je trouve qu'il n'est pas raisonnable et pas honnête de s'avancer et d'engager des clients alors que l'on est pas sur et pas capable d'assurer un service stable. Imaginons cela dans d'autres domaines comme l'eau potable ou l'électricité, voire l'essence, ce serait rapidement l'émeute. Prendre des clients aux opérateurs en place, sous le prétexte de la libre concurrence c'est sain, faire jouer la concurrence c'est aussi sain, mais au moins Free devrait être capable d'assurer un service stable à ses clients.
> 
> Pour ma part, c'est comme si on m'expliquait que je peux payer des factures diminuées de moitié, à condition de ne pas utiliser le service au moment ou j'en ai besoin ....en gros c'est une offre illimitée dans les limites de sa disponibilité....
> 
> ...




Je suis assez d'accord avec toi pour dire que Free aurait du prévoir le bon fonctionnement de ces services avant de les lancer!! et tes exemples sont justes...
Mais je ne crois pas que les gens qui prendront un service low cost seront  moins bien lotis que les autres, d'autant plus que les services "low cost" sont des services sans engagements.
Et je pense que Free à intérêt de tenir ses engagements et que le service soit opérationnel d'ici 15 jours sinon beaucoup de leur abonnés iront voir ailleurs (moi le premier!)


----------



## Le docteur (7 Avril 2012)

Padawanlady a dit:


> ... je capte en 3G ou en E et toujours sur Free, ...



Il ne faut pas se fier à ce qu'on voit sur le téléphone : que ce soit Orange ou Free, c'est écrit Free...


----------



## Gwen (7 Avril 2012)

Sur mon tréo, c'est marqué Orange par contre. Et ça indique quand Free bascule vers Orange. Surprenant, mais pas gênant.


----------



## JustTheWay (7 Avril 2012)

Free avec un iphone 4S 16 GO revient à 45,76 euros ou 41,76 euros par mois.

En gros on est loin d'une économie de 50% mais comme je suis pas mauvaise langue, pour quelqu'un qui a une grosse utilisation free même avec mobile (enfin un iphone) reste pas mal .



Mais si vous êtes pas engagé chez FREE, le crédit lui, vous engage, donc c'est largement comparable à une offre avec engagement. 

Reste plus que free fasse baisser les offres (mobile+forfait avec engagement) chez les autres opérateurs.


----------



## naas (7 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Sur mon tréo, c'est marqué Orange par contre. Et ça indique quand Free bascule vers Orange. Surprenant, mais pas gênant.



Ton treo :love: lequel ?


----------



## Gwen (8 Avril 2012)

Tres 650

Il marche encore bien pour son âge.


----------



## Funigtor (8 Avril 2012)

Un petit détail sur l'offre illimité de Free à ~40 sur 24 mois, l'offre équivalente  est vendue 70 chez SFR (Et avant 95) donc Free reste bien moins cher.


----------



## Le docteur (8 Avril 2012)

Il y a eu de très bonnes séries en Tréo, si je ne m'abuse.. Et c'était Palm :love: (j'étais palmé avant d'être macareux)


----------



## Pascal89 (9 Avril 2012)

> Mais si vous êtes pas engagé chez FREE, le crédit lui, vous engage, donc c'est largement comparable à une offre avec engagement.



Engagé oui, mais pas chez Free  libre à vous de partir chez un concurrent avec votre nouveau téléphone acheté à crédit


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, rien à voir, l'achat, même à crédit du téléphone étant découplé de l'offre d'avonnement en elle même.
C'est une qualités principales des offres Free, et une petite révolution : 0 engagement pour tous les forfaits.
On ne peut pas leur enlever ça ; même à un prix identique, ce seul fait aurait suffit à me faire basculer chez eux.
Bon, maintenant j'attends un peu... En restant très attentifs aux améliorations des réseaux de Free.


----------



## Vladimok (9 Avril 2012)

Les téléphones free sont-il simlocké ?


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2012)

Pascal89 a dit:


> Engagé oui, mais pas chez Free  libre à vous de partir chez un concurrent avec votre nouveau téléphone acheté à crédit



C'est juste que dans l'absolu on peut comparer avec les offres forfaits + téléphones, sinon oui c'est différent, même si pour acheter le téléphone chez free il faut être abonné free. 

Il y a quand même un lien 



> C'est une qualités principales des offres Free



Mais euh c'est faux même avant free tu avais largement la possibilité de le faire, juste c'est plus simple de payer en même temps le mobile avec le forfait, après il y en a qui en on profité pour augmenter les prix, mais le principe de regrouper les deux à la base n'est pas mauvais .



> Les téléphones free sont-il simlocké ?



Non mais il faut être abonné pour en acheter un.


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Les téléphones free sont-il simlocké ?





JustTheWay a dit:


> Non mais il faut être abonné pour en acheter un.



Un abonnement a 2 que tu peux annuler après, si c'est pas la liberté ça


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> Un abonnement a 2&#8364; que tu peux annuler après, si c'est pas la liberté ça



Bah il faut quand même un abonnement ou des cartes, mais tu auras toujours deux choses à payer, c'est donc comparable pour ma part .

Je vois pas l'intérêt de s'abonner pour un mois honnêtement. Et je doute que ce soit l'objectif de free. 

Tout comme je vois pas l'intérêt d'acheter un portable avec free et prend un forfait free pour partir très vite, sauf si il y a des problèmes sur le réseau 

Je doute aussi que les gens n'ont que ca à faire de changer tout le temps d'opérateur ... En moyenne les gens avant free changé d'opérateur ou se réengager tout les 21 mois. (même pas les 24 mois du contrat, donc juste pour un nouveau téléphone).


----------



## Le docteur (9 Avril 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Bah il faut quand même un abonnement ou des cartes, mais tu auras toujours deux choses à payer, c'est donc comparable pour ma part .
> 
> Je vois pas l'intérêt de s'abonner pour un mois honnêtement. Et je doute que ce soit l'objectif de free.
> 
> ...



Moyenne terrifiante. Après on s'étonne que les opérateurs se foutent totalement de ceux qui restent chez eux.
"Moi, je change tous les deux ans pour le téléphone" ...
"Les gens" sont vraiment des cons...


----------



## JustTheWay (9 Avril 2012)

Petite correction c'est tout les 18 mois.

Bah je vois pourquoi les gens sont des cons, si ils veulent changer ils changent, et si ils veulent pas, ils changent pas hein. Rien ne les obliges à changer.

- Nokia 3310 *Orange* (sable= mort du téléphone)
- Sony ericsson x 2 (un volé) et l'autre je l'ai donné et il sert ponctuellement mais il est à moitié mort.  *Orange*
- Nokia (pour le travail) puis perdu *Orange*
- Blackberry storm 9500 (cassé) *SFR*
- Blackberry bold 9000 (gratuit) (donné par la suite, puis volé  à une amie) *SFR*
- Blackberry bold 9780 (donné par la suite) *SFR*
- blackberry torch 9860 *bouygue telecom*

En 8 ans, je change tous les 13,5 mois. Et si on enlève les deux téléphones (volé et cassé) je passe à 18 mois. (vraiment un hasard hein).

Sur 8 téléphones :
Don : 3
volé : 1
cassés : 2
perdu : 1
Et le huitième je m'en sers.


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Avril 2012)

Bonne nouvelle.
Il semble que Free commence à voir le bout du tunnel en ce qui concerne ses problèmes de saturation des appels.
A confirmer, mais qu'on soit chez Free ou pas, on ne peut que se réjouir de cette tendance.


----------



## Vladimok (11 Avril 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle.
> Il semble que Free commence à voir le bout du tunnel en ce qui concerne ses problèmes de saturation des appels.
> A confirmer, mais qu'on soit chez Free ou pas, on ne peut que se réjouir de cette tendance.



Qui a pu vérifié l'amélioration ?


----------



## Bigdidou (11 Avril 2012)

Oui, c'est vrai, des témoignages seraient intéressants...


----------



## naas (11 Avril 2012)

Moi


----------



## momo-fr (12 Avril 2012)

Sur Bordeaux Nord c'est pas encore ça, passé 17h30 -> Nada, il faut attendre presque 19h30 pour que ça commence à être correct. Je suis exactement au Bouscat.


----------



## GroDan (12 Avril 2012)

Alors, par chez moi le nord Doubs, ben, ça passe à l'appel mais pas à la réception, ce vers les 17h00. Mes interlocuteurs sont orientés sur le répondeur et la notification arrive parfois 1 heure après.
De toute façon, je soupçonne Orange de pas être correcte, ils ne l'ont pas été lors de mon changement de FAI. Maintenant, ça fait parti de la politique des grosses boites, jouer le pourrissement. Pour exemple, cette semaine je quitte OnLine pour de l'autohébergement, ben, je peux pas récupérer comme je veux mon nom de domaine pour des raisons d'email caché...est OnLine appartient à...Iliad.
C'est rigolo, nan !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (12 Avril 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, des témoignages seraient intéressants...


La Picardie se porte mieux depuis une dizaine de jours.


----------



## Vladimok (12 Avril 2012)

Apparement les iPhones 4S ne sont pas simlocké chez Free.

Mais n'y a t-il pas un menu ou une présentation Free qui traine dans le Téléphone ?


----------



## Sly54 (12 Avril 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, des témoignages seraient intéressants...


Ca fait une dizaine de jours que je n'ai pas eu de pb sur Nancy.

Et là, à Peripgnan :love:, pas de pb sauf le dimanche de Pâques (pas de connexion de 16h00 à 22h00).


----------



## Vladimok (12 Avril 2012)

j'hesite vraiment entre free et sosh......


----------



## Pascal89 (13 Avril 2012)

Aucun problème Freemobile sur le 77


----------



## Route 64 (13 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> j'hesite vraiment entre free et sosh......



+ 1

C'est la dure question en ce moment !


----------



## Vladimok (13 Avril 2012)

A lire sur plusieurs forum, le choix de sosh serait apparement le plus judicieux......


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> A lire sur plusieurs forum, le choix de sosh serait apparement le plus judicieux......



Et pourquoi ?


----------



## Vladimok (13 Avril 2012)

Apparement pour la qualité de reseau, et débit data


----------



## naas (13 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Apparement pour la qualité de reseau, et débit data



C'est le même réseau.  Et les vitesses orange sont supérieures à sosh. Ce qui n'est pas la cas de Free.


----------



## bricbroc (13 Avril 2012)

Il faut laisser à free le temps de passer sa crise de boutons 
Une fois que la crise de croissance sera passée il sera temps de le comparer au pilier du moment
Pour l'instant attendons les résultats financiers


----------



## Vladimok (13 Avril 2012)

naas a dit:


> C'est le même réseau.  Et les vitesses orange sont supérieures à sosh. Ce qui n'est pas la cas de Free.



Free est-il plus rapide que le reste ?


----------



## naas (14 Avril 2012)

Sosh est plus lent qu'orange pour des raisons commerciales. 
Free est à la même vitesse qu'orange. 
Les antennes Free (20814 ou 20815) elles dépotent :love:


----------



## Le docteur (14 Avril 2012)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> La Picardie se porte mieux depuis une dizaine de jours.



Mouais, enfin bon, faut pas être trop regardant pour la fameuse fenêtre de 18-21.
Par contre en fin de semaine j'ai été surpris de ne devoir faire que trois tentatives en sortant du boulot à 18h pour passer un coup de fil (même pas dû passer en mode avion quelques secondes). Si on parvient à appeler au bout de deux trois appels dans la fenêtre maudite, ça va devenir vivable...


----------



## Gwen (14 Avril 2012)

Juste pour le Fun


----------



## bricbroc (14 Avril 2012)

oui, il semblerait que ça continue de ronfler chez les afficionados du trublion 

www.lemonde.fr/economie/article/2012/04/12/la-ruee-vers-free-est-terminee_1684558_3234.html
ou
http://www.lesmobiles.com/actualite/7742-la-fievre-free-mobile-est-retombee.html

En résumé : payer 1/2 tarif pour un produit qui ne marche qu'a moitié, c'est se faire moutonner


----------



## Gwen (15 Avril 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> En résumé : payer 1/2 tarif pour un produit qui ne marche qu'a moitié, c'est se faire moutonner



Non, perso, ça marche super bien. La capture a était faite alors que j'étais dans une zone ou les téléphones portables ne passe de tout de façon pas ou très mal


----------



## Vladimok (15 Avril 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Non, perso, ça marche super bien. La capture a était faite alors que j'étais dans une zone ou les téléphones portables ne passe de tout de façon pas ou très mal



Alors moi qui hésite à prendre Free ou Sosh, je trouve cela très ambiguë d'avoir posté cette photo.


----------



## teo (15 Avril 2012)

Résumé de la situation (de) chez moi, aujourd'hui 15 avril, 20e ardt de Paris :
- j'ai du réseau très aléatoirement de chez moi et les appels passent directement en messagerie vocale et, nouveau (hier), j'ai reçu l'alerte de la messagerie vers 21h30 pour un appel passé sur ma messagerie&#8230; à 15h 

- appels coupés ou à renouveler pour avoir une liaison de qualité minimale (et c'est pire évidemment entre freemobiles)

- appels impossibles ou presque à certaines heures, "Appel échoué" dès que je le lance, il faut appeler 4-5 fois pour que, si je suis chanceux, avoir la personne / Appel puis long silence puis appel échoué

- Edge ou 3g absents dans de nombreux quartiers de l'est parisien (l'iPhone indique plusieurs barres mais rien ne se passe/pas de réseau. Si Mode avion puis réactivation réseau, plus aucune indication de réseaux). Vers Bercy Village et Charenton le pont, plus de réseau cellulaire du tout.


J'ai appelé la hotline Free en début de semaine dernière (0,34&#8364;/mn avec le portable: la box était en rade, fixe indisponible), pour parler de mes pb et avant de me faire raccrocher au nez (j'étais vert de rage), voilà en substance ce qu'on m'a expliqué tant sur les pb de box que de portable: il y a des "problèmes connus" sur votre zone, "on" est au courant, "on" fait le principal et "on" espère que vous comprenez bien qu'"on" fait notre maximum. Pendant l'appel, la box s'est remis en route.

Bref,


----------



## Vladimok (21 Avril 2012)

Apparement plus personnes ne post, le réseau Free ce serait-il vraiment amélioré ?


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Avril 2012)

Faut croire xD 
Des problèmes que l'on pourrait donc résumer à ceux, habituellement, d'un lancement ?


----------



## Sly54 (21 Avril 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Apparement plus personnes ne post, le réseau Free ce serait-il vraiment amélioré ?



Je ne poste pas à chaque problème 
Pour résumer, cette semaine, plus de réseau Free mardi et mercredi après midi.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (21 Avril 2012)

liés au lancement, mais entre le discours affiché par M. Niel qui reste le principal actionnaire... et la réalité du traitement et de la considération des clients il y a comme ... un gap.

Free n'est qu'un opérateur comme les autres, et j'attends de voir la fin de la subvention versée à Free par les autres opérateurs pour savoir si l'offre demeure aussi intéréssante.

J'avoiur ne pas trop croire au modèle économique et social de Free, le mode de traitement des salariés (notamment l'utilisation de l'acronyme FPE pour Fin de Période d'Essai) s'apparente plus à Foxcon qu'à une société respectueuse des personnes. 

Enfin tout cela n'abouti qu'à l'enrichissement personnel d'une seule personne, et il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation généralisée pour les salariés de Free...

J'espère que le modèle économique va évoluer avec plus de valeur ajoutée et surtout un respect plus profond des personnes, qu'elles soient clientes ou salariées.


----------



## Akkarin (21 Avril 2012)

Moi hier j'ai eu des problèmes  pour envoyer et recevoir des sms, ils sont arriver 1 heure plus tard  et toujors quelques soucis pour appleler, donc NON les problèmes chez free ne sont pas regles...


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Les SMS en retard, j'avais ça très souvent avec Orange. Donc cela ne minquiete pas plus que ça.


----------



## GroDan (21 Avril 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> liés au lancement, mais entre le discours affiché par M. Niel qui reste le principal actionnaire... et la réalité du traitement et de la considération des clients il y a comme ... un gap.
> 
> 
> Free n'est qu'un opérateur comme les autres, et j'attends de voir la fin de la subvention versée à Free par les autres opérateurs pour savoir si l'offre demeure aussi intéressante.
> ...


:bebe:
Chez les autres, c'est mieux, pour preuve, ils versent des subventions pour que Free puisse vivre :mouais:.

Chez les autres, ont est respectueux des deniers des clients et de la qualité de vie de ses salariés, puisqu'il faut attendre longtemps pour récupérer son code de désimlockage...entre autre et on propose de la corde ou la fenêtre comme perspective d'avenir !

Pareil, les autres opérateurs sont des organismes de charités ou des sociétés de coopératives ouvrières, l'argent est redistribué aux salariés, les actionnaires n'existent pas et au conseil d'administrations, 1 voix = 1 salarié...

Enfin, chez les autres opérateurs, il n'y a pas que le respect qui vous est profond .


----------



## PadawanMac (21 Avril 2012)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Enfin tout cela n'abouti qu'à l'enrichissement personnel d'une seule personne, et il n'y a pas eu d'augmentation généralisée pour les salariés de Free...


C'est aussi la même personne qui a pris des risques pour en arriver là. Il a des ronds personnel dans cette boîte c'est assez logique qu'il en profite. On peut regretter que les salariés n'aient pas bénéficiés de ce succés, mais qui sait peut être que Niel saura le leur rendre, attendons donc un peu de voir. 

Quand les salariés de Porsche touchent leur prime annuelle c'est en fin d'exercice pas particulièrement au moment où un modèle cartonne dans les ventes.


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2012)

Le modèle économique de Free ...
Tiens cela me rappelle les mêmes commentaires sur les 50h gratuites ou l'adsl à 30&#8364;


----------



## play4today (23 Avril 2012)

bonjour
Je rencontre également des problèmes avec Free Mobile.
Je vis à Strasbourg. De mon domicile - quartier proche du Rhin - je suis directement renvoyé sur le réseau E-Plus allemand. Ce qui veut dire appel et data facturés comme étant à l'étranger alors que je suis en France. Ce n'était pas le cas il y a 10 jours quand j'ai reçu ma carte sim, et ce n'est pas le cas pour des abonnés chez d'autres opérateurs.
Le SAV Free refuse de m'envoyer un mail de confirmation actant la déclaration de mon problème et ne m'indique aucun délai dans le temps pour la résolution de celui-ci.
Quand je change de quartier pour gagner mon lieu de travail, je récupère le réseau Free mais en Edge - un débit Data déplorable.
J'attends une réaction rapide et à la hauteur. 15  pour de l'illimité ce n'est pas cher. 15  pour un service qui fonctionne comme décrit au-dessus, c'est trop cher comme tout ce qui ne tient pas ses promesses.


----------



## play4today (23 Avril 2012)

Problème résolu en rentrant ce midi...


----------



## naas (23 Avril 2012)

play4today a dit:


> Problème résolu en rentrant ce midi...



Tu peux exclure les opérateurs étrangers en allant dans tes préférences


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2012)

Quelqu'un a-t-il changé son offre 2&#8364; --> 19,99&#8364;?


----------



## Gwen (24 Avril 2012)

C'est possible maintenant ? Avant, il fallait migrer vers un autre opérateur et revenir le mois suivant


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Avril 2012)

Ah ben du coup. Pas prévu?


----------



## nikomimi (24 Avril 2012)

A ma connaissance toujours pas dispo, mais c'est prévu, mais bon avec Free faut pas être presser quoi.


----------



## naas (24 Avril 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> A ma connaissance toujours pas dispo, mais c'est prévu, mais bon avec Free faut pas être presser quoi.



Pressé. 
Et maintenant ?


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2012)

Très content avec le nouveau freewifi_secure automatique, le seul pb, c'est quand je rentre chez moi, il reste connecté en secure et ne se rebranche pas sur mon réseau.

Sait-on quand la messagerie visuelle sera en place ?


----------



## Le docteur (27 Avril 2012)

Je ne comprends pas vraiment le rapport, mais il semblerait que depuis la mise à jour concernant Free Wifi ma batterie a retrouvé une seconde jeunesse...


----------



## Akkarin (3 Mai 2012)

Tout est bien qui finit bien...


----------



## teo (3 Mai 2012)

Avez-vous eu des pb de délivrance de sms ?
- sms très en retard (48h)
- sms jamais arrivés
(entre portables en France)

Vers et de l'étranger:
- sms jamais arrivés de et vers l'Australie (à partir d'un portable suisse et d'un portable australien vers un portable Free en France, et inversément)


----------



## macinside (3 Mai 2012)

j'ai eu des sms reçu avec 3 - 4h de retard hier, c'est plutôt rare


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2012)

Non, le problème que j'ai eu c'était pour les faire partir, tout simplement. Au début quasi aucun MMS ne parvenait à être envoyés.


----------



## naas (3 Mai 2012)

teo a dit:


> Très content avec le nouveau freewifi_secure automatique, le seul pb, c'est quand je rentre chez moi, il reste connecté en secure et ne se rebranche pas sur mon réseau.
> 
> Sait-on quand la messagerie visuelle sera en place ?



Aucune idée pour la messagerie visuelle :-(
Personne je n'utilise que les messages en pièces jointes d'emails.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------




teo a dit:


> Avez-vous eu des pb de délivrance de sms ?
> - sms très en retard (48h)
> - sms jamais arrivés
> (entre portables en France)
> ...



Il te faut faire une synch avec la sim de ton opérateur local peut être pour paramétrer les serveurs d'envoi et réception...


----------



## Vladimok (5 Mai 2012)

Un petit point sur la qualité free mobile au début du mois de mai ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2012)

Pour ma part, plus aucun souci rencontré. Les appels passent bien, la data marche sans soucis et pour moi, c'est transparent.

Mais bon, ce n'est que mon impression, sur ma région et sans être un gros consommateur de téléphone non plus.


----------



## Vladimok (5 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Pour ma part, plus aucun souci rencontré. Les appels passent bien, la data marche sans soucis et pour moi, c'est transparent.
> 
> Mais bon, ce n'est que mon impression, sur ma région et sans être un gros consommateur de téléphone non plus.



et au niveau des appels entre 18 et 21 heures ?


----------



## Gwen (5 Mai 2012)

Pas de soucis, mais je n'en ai jamais eu beaucoup. Je pense que Limoges est bien couvert, la ville est entourée d'antennes qui triangulent facilement.


----------



## PadawanMac (6 Mai 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Un petit point sur la qualité free mobile au début du mois de mai ?


Les Echos faisaient état d'un milliers de départs de FREE vers les opérateurs traditionnels. Les gens sont quand même de vrais girouettes :mouais:


----------



## bricbroc (7 Mai 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Les Echos faisaient état d'un milliers de départs de FREE vers les opérateurs traditionnels. *Les gens* sont quand même de vrais girouettes :mouais:


Non pas "les gens", uniquement ceux qui croient au pere Noël 
Comme dans le poème du corbeau et du renard : viens tester mon beau forfait, il est grand, il est beau, il est pas cher, c'est gratuit... 
Le flatteur est très fort et il capte l'attention des "pigeons" des autres comme il dit, et cela provoque une envolée magistrale 
Des piaillements s'ensuivent, ça cancanne de tous les côtés, mais bientôt les fiantes des volatiles recouvrent tout et il est impossible à la basse cour d'avancer sans se casser lla g....
Bref le vent à tourné et la girouette aussi :rateau:


----------



## Vladimok (7 Mai 2012)

Après ce passage littéraire on trouvre quand même moins de complainte sur le net, par rapport à quelques semaines.


----------



## Gwen (8 Mai 2012)

Les râleurs sont repartis se faire tondre ailleurs.

Reste les gens ayant des besoins simples et qui ne croient plus au père Noël.


----------



## naas (8 Mai 2012)

Free à ceci de particulier que ces lancement sont toujours chaotiques 
Il manque un Tim cook pour gérer l'attente des freenautes.


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Mai 2012)

bricbroc a dit:


> Non pas "les gens", uniquement ceux qui croient au pere Noël


Précision utile


----------



## Vladimok (8 Mai 2012)

Mise à part les passages litéraire, où en est la qualité du réseau free ?


----------



## Polo35230 (8 Mai 2012)

Le rêve, pour un opérateur (depuis que les hotlines ne sont plus aussi lucratives), c'est d'avoir des abonnés qui n'ont pas de pbs.
Si tout baigne, pas besoin de support technique...

Comment y arriver?
Pas facile; Il y aura tjs des soucis liés à l'opérateur, mais aussi à l'usager qui ne maîtrise pas forcément bien l'outil qu'il a en main.
Après, le réseau de Free est ce qu'il est; C'est à dire un réseau en phase de déploiement...
La qualité de celui-ci est donc variable en fonction de son implantation géographique et des accords d'interconnexions passés avec Orange. 

Free a trouvé une solution:
Un prix extrêmement attractif et un abonnement sans engagement de façon à  se constituer très rapidement une base importante d'abonnés.
Que les mécontents s'en aillent n'est pas un pb pour eux, tant qu'il y a plus d'entrants que de sortants...


----------



## PadawanMac (8 Mai 2012)

Suite à un audit demandé par BT et SFR, il ressort qu'à la fin mars 2012, 979 antennes relais en services sur 1770 prévues, ont été recensées chez Free. Toutes ont été contrôlées et près de 80% d'entre elles remplissent leur rôle (voix et data). (source Le Monde).


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Aucune idée pour la messagerie visuelle :-(
> Personne je n'utilise que les messages en pièces jointes d'emails.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------
> ...



Pour la messagerie visuelle, c'est surtout que celle de Free déconne et ne m'efface pas le point rouge sur l'icone tant que je n'ai pas effacé le message, même si je l'ai écouté. Naze

Pour les sms d'Australie, je suis en France et n'ai donc pas à faire de synchronisation, et mon correspondant n'a pas d'iPhone. Bref, les sms c'est pas encore ça partout.

_@ Padawanmac: ce serait cool de mettre le lien _


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Mai 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Suite à un audit demandé par BT et SFR, il ressort qu'à la fin mars 2012, 979 antennes relais en services sur 1770 prévues, ont été recensées chez Free. Toutes ont été contrôlées et près de 80% d'entre elles remplissent leur rôle (voix et data). (source Le Monde).


 
Le lien :

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...population-metropolitaine_1697375_651865.html


----------



## naas (11 Mai 2012)

Je pensais que tu n'arrivais pas a recevoir en étant à l'etranger. 
Désolé


----------



## teo (11 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je pensais que tu n'arrivais pas a recevoir en étant à l'etranger.
> Désolé





teo a dit:


> Avez-vous eu des pb de délivrance de sms ?
> - sms très en retard (48h)
> - sms jamais arrivés
> (entre portables en France)
> ...



ça me semblait pourtant logique


----------



## naas (12 Mai 2012)

voui mais depuis un iphone entre deux reunions et en lecture croisée, cela l'est beaucoup moins 
de toute façon les mms sont une heresie à l'ère de l'email amha


----------



## bricbroc (12 Mai 2012)

Les effets collatéraux de l'arrivée de Free se poursuivent.
Pour SFR, après avoir tondu les clients, ce sera bientôt au tour de ses salariés de se faire débroussailler le plan de carrière  : Chahuté par Free, SFR se prépare à des ajustements douloureux


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2012)

Ce genre de news, c'est juste pour faire pleurer dans les chaumières et essayer de faire passer la responsabilité des actions de la boîte sur une boîte concurrente.


----------



## PadawanMac (12 Mai 2012)

Exactement d'accord avec Gwen, l'occasion est trop belle !


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Mai 2012)

Il faut être réaliste, même si il y a eu mauvaise gestion chez SFR, l'arrivé de free n'y est pas pour rien. Même si sans free il aurait été amené à virer des gens, free a accéléré le processus.

Mettre toute la faute sur free c'est un connerie.
Nier le fait que free y est pour rien c'est également une connerie.


----------



## Gwen (12 Mai 2012)

Oui, mais il faut relativiser et Free a également engagé des gens.

C'est le raccourci qui est discutable.


----------



## JustTheWay (12 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais il faut relativiser et Free a également engagé des gens.
> 
> C'est le raccourci qui est discutable.



Au Maroc ? 

Et en France, mais combien ? 

http://www.vocationcity.com/careers/57/jobs/


----------



## Gwen (13 Mai 2012)

C'est le lot des entreprises. 
Je vois de nombreux postes en France dans ton lien en effet. Peut être que ce n'est pas un emploi chez SFR de perdu pour un de gagner chez Free, peut être est ce moins, peut être plus. On ne sait pas trop en fait. Le but étant de garder le flou là-dessus et de ne parler que des pauvres emplois perdus en France chez SFR sans parler de ceux gagnés ailleurs. C'est un peu ça le problème. Comme toujours, l'information est manipulée et ce n'est ni plus ni moins que de la propagande.

Partout dans le monde il y a des emplois de perdus, mais aussi beaucoup de monde qui trouve un job. Ça, on n'en parle pas, ça ne fait pas pleuré ni beaucoup d'audience.

Le souci est de mettre en parallèle deux infos. 
1 - Free arrive sur le marché de la téléphonie.
2 - SFR vire des employés.

Quel est réellement le rapport entre les deux.

Moi, je verrais bien un raccourci du type.

_*" Hollande gagne les élections présidentielles, SFR délocalise et coupe des emplois en France"
*_
C'est un raccourci aussi foireux sur deux faits qui peuvent en effet agir l'un sur l'autre, mais rien ne prouve la cause et les effets. Ils sont juste concomitants.

Il faut être très méfiant sur ce genre d'information. 

Perso, je pense en effet que l'agressivité tarifaire de Free va faire du mal au marché de l'emploi dans les télécommunications. Mais pas tant que ça et surtout va permettre de faire certains ajustements nécessaires de part et d'autre. 

Tant qu'il n'y aura pas d'étude réelle et vérifiable, tant que ce ne sera que du travail de journaliste de bas étage de chez TF1 ou autre, j'aurais des doutes sur la véracité réelle de tous les faits.


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> I
> Mettre toute la faute sur free c'est un connerie.
> Nier le fait que free y est pour rien c'est également une connerie.


Je ne défends pas un extrème pour en contrer un autre. Je m'insurge juste sur la raison véritable de cette coupe salariale. La téléphonie est un marché extrèmement concurrentiel et cette annonce aurait tôt ou tard eu lieu, la coincindence après l'arrivée de FREE est heureuse pour SFR sur le plan de la communication, ça peut être prétexte pratique. 

LE PDG de SFR débarqué depuis peu est également une décision surprenante.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Mai 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> J La téléphonie est un marché extrèmement concurrentiel



Je sais pas comment répondre sans être vulgaire. Alors je vais te poser UNE question :

C'est quoi la différence entre orange/SFR et BT ? 


Tu trouves qu'ils se font réellement de la concurrence toi ? Tu trouves qu'un opérateur à cause de la concurrence a innové ? Dans tous les domaines je parle. 

Alors si ca c'est un marché extrêmement concurrentiel .... Un marché immobilisé pour faire plus de bénéfice oui ... Un marché extrêmement concurrentiel, même le marché des préservatifs avec des "prix bloqué" est plus concurrentiel ....

Ce qui m'enerve encore plus c'est que c'est l'escuse qu'on nous donne "non mais on pouvait rien faire vous savez c'est un marché concurrentiel" !!!! Je suis resté calme mais j'avais une grosse impression d'être pris pour un gros con.

(Edit : je ne dis pas qu'il y a pas de concurrence, je deteste ce genre d'escuse bidon, la concurrence devrait profité aux clients et même aux avancés technologique, c'est pas le cas en France, alors même si il y a effectivement de la concurrence ailleurs (ceux qui louent les réseaux par exemple) , il manque la principale, la concurrence entre eux, et pas que au niveau des prix !).


----------



## naas (13 Mai 2012)

La même chose sans fautes et peut être je lirais.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> La même chose sans fautes et peut être je lirais.



Tu veux que je quote tes messages pour que l'on compare notre moyenne phrases/fautes ? 

Je fais des fautes, il m'a suffit d'une page pour en trouver de toi, alors quand on donne des leçons ... on s'en donne les moyens, sinon on ...


----------



## PadawanMac (13 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Je sais pas comment répondre sans être vulgaire. Alors je vais te poser UNE question :
> 
> C'est quoi la différence entre orange/SFR et BT ?
> Tu trouves qu'ils se font réellement de la concurrence toi ? Tu trouves qu'un opérateur à cause de la concurrence a innové ? Dans tous les domaines je parle.


Mes mots sont excessifs après-coup ce n'est pas comme ça que je voulais exprimer ce que je voulais dire. 

BT s'est toujours distingué par des tarifs sensiblement plus agressifs par rapport à SFR et Orange, c'est une différence même minime soit-elle. Ensuite d'ordre technique, la couverture de BT est moins étendue mais quasi-exclusive 3G ce qui peut faire une grosse différence selon la zone géographique où l'on réside car SFR s'aide encore largement de zones EDGE/GPRS, moins performantes donc. 

Le marché pourrait être plus concurrentiel qu'il ne l'est c'est vrai, mais cette tendance concurrentielle s'amorce vraiment depuis cette année avec Free. On l'a vu avec un départ massif de clients Orange/SFR/BT. Ca c'est un effet direct de la concurrence. Peu importe si certains reviennent, il y'a eu un effet déclencheur.

La téléphonie mobile reste un marché volumineux et très volatil, ce sont les caractéristiques des marchés concurrentiels même si les conditions ne sont pas encore réunies. Et avec Bruxelles il est évident que cela va s'accentuer ça me parait évident.


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Mai 2012)

Oui mais j'ai compris dès le début ce que tu voulais dire.

Pour moi free n'apporte aucun changement, uniquement au niveau du prix.

Il y a pas ou peu de nouveauté au niveau des offres, même les offres d'orange sont mieux en Espagne, à Lisbonne je sais que chaque étudiant à une carte sim offerte avec un numéro, il y a toujours pas de forfait européen. Le coût des communications quand tu es pas en France c'est tout simplement scandaleux, et encore la commission Européenne vient de se pencher dessus.

Des offres européennes, il y en a pas ou c'est extrêmement cher, les offres étudiants sont nuls. 

Alors oui free a des tarifs intéressant sur certain point, mais c'est pas nécessairement le plus économique quand on compare bien.

Alors SFR paye une mauvaise gestion, et oui BT à toujours pratiqué des prix un peu plus bas, en contre partie si tu as fais attention, avant il n'y avait pas de haut de gamme mobile (il y a eu du changement là).


Ce qui passe très mal de mon coté, c'est quand les opérateurs disent "il y a un très fort marché concurrentiel", mais vous avez rien foutu pendant des années !!! Et même avec free ils sont même pas capable d'innover, et même free n'a pas trop innové sur les offres, elles sont améliorés, mais pas de nouveauté.

L'offre de SFR, 15 jours pour changer d'avis sur un mobile .... BRAVO WAHOU CHAMPAGNE. Enfin la pub est drôle, d'ailleurs c'est surement le seul point ou SFR est bon, les pubs.


----------



## naas (14 Mai 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu veux que je quote tes messages pour que l'on compare notre moyenne phrases/fautes ?
> 
> Je fais des fautes, il m'a suffit d'une page pour en trouver de toi, alors quand on donne des leçons ... on s'en donne les moyens, sinon on ...



Je quote...
You're maman en tongues ?! 

Plus serieusement 
Si Free est si peu performant, pourquoi les opérateurs ont baissé leurs tarifs, pourquoi sfr à changé de patron, pourquoi leur modèle économique à du et doit s'adapter à Free, pourquoi leurs résultats financiers en baisse sont justifiés par l'arrivée de Free ?


----------



## Vladimok (14 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je quote...
> You're maman en tongues ?!
> 
> Plus serieusement
> Si Free est si peu performant, pourquoi les opérateurs ont baissé leurs tarifs, pourquoi sfr à changé de patron, pourquoi leur modèle économique à du et doit s'adapter à Free, pourquoi leurs résultats financiers en baisse sont justifiés par l'arrivée de Free ?



Peut-être que ce qui compte pour Free pour le moment, est le volume d'abonnement pour concurrencer les autres, la qualité passant après.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Mai 2012)

Vladimok a dit:


> Peut-être que ce qui compte pour Free pour le moment, est le volume d'abonnement pour concurrencer les autres, la qualité passant après.



Oui, je pense que c'est ça...

Free donne pas dans l'humanitaire.
Ils font leur nid dans le mobile avec une politique tarifaire agressive.
Il ne faut pas se leurrer, Iliad est cotée en bourse, les actionnaires n'orienteront pas les prix à la baisse...

Maintenant, ce qui me fait marrer, sur ce forum, c'est que les FreeFanBoys moquent les marges des opérateurs "historiques" alors qu'ils sont sur du matériel Apple.
35% de marge pour Orange en téléphonie mobile. Combien pour Apple avec un smartphone?

Ce qui m'étonne le plus, c'est l'aspect conflictuel entre les utilisateurs de Free et les autres...
Peut être est-ce un phénomène de mimétisme avec XN? 

Tain, j'espère que j'ai pas fait trop de fôtes...


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2012)

La marge d'Apple n'est pas aussi grosse que tu penses. Et puis, 35% de marge pour les opérateurs, la aussi, je pense que tu es largement en dessous de la vérité.

Mais bon, je ne suis pas comptable, et je n'ai pas étudié la situation financière de ces entreprises. Néanmoins, c'est facilement vérifiable pour quelqu'un qui veut s'en donner la peine.

C'est toujours pareil, faire des suppositions et mettre en parallèle deux entités ou deux informations sans les avoir vérifiées et sans donner de preuve de ce que l'on avance n'est que partie prix et propagande.


----------



## Polo35230 (14 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est toujours pareil, faire des suppositions et mettre en parallèle deux entités ou deux informations sans les avoir vérifiées et sans donner de preuve de ce que l'on avance n'est que partie prix et propagande.



Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison sur le fond.
D'un autre côté, si on devait, sur un forum, fournir les sources de tous ses arguments, ça deviendrait compliqué.
D'autant plus que la plupart du temps, ces sources sont discutables...

Je ne cherchait pas à troller.
C'était simplement pour relativiser les propos de chacun.
Je ne fais de propagande pour personne.
Je suis chez Orange, mais je ne suis pas marié avec eux. Quand Free sera techniquement plus fiable, je passerai chez eux s'ils maintiennent leurs niveaux de prix...

Deux petit liens pour justifier mes propos:
http://www.liberation.fr/economie/0...-prend-35-de-marge-sur-les-telephones-mobiles
http://fr.locita.com/apple/iphone-apple/apple-augmente-sa-marge-sur-liphone-4s/

Mais bon, d'autres liens donneront d'autres valeurs...


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mai 2012)

naas a dit:


> Je quote...
> You're maman en tongues ?!
> 
> Plus serieusement
> Si Free est si peu performant, pourquoi les opérateurs ont baissé leurs tarifs, pourquoi sfr à changé de patron, pourquoi leur modèle économique à du et doit s'adapter à Free, pourquoi leurs résultats financiers en baisse sont justifiés par l'arrivée de Free ?



J'ai mal formulé, mais j'ai dis à part au niveau du prix.

A part ca l'arrivé de Free n'a rien changé et j'ai encore précisé sauf sur la quantité de l'offre. 

Puis pour info SFR, orange et BT ils ont très peu baissé leurs tarifs. Puis leurs tarifs baissé déjà avant free, et même après free il y a pas de grande différence (grosso modo une offre à 50 euros est passé à 45 euros puis 43 euros). Après sur les offres low cost sans mobile, là ils ont changé, enfin free a permis de faire connaitre les autres offres.

Mais encore une fois moi je parle d'une évolution qui semble quand super logique, on ouvre les frontières, on a des députés européens, on a des échanges en Europe et ailleurs, on a des gens qui travaillent dans plusieurs pays. Puis c'est qu'un exemple, il y a plein de possibilité pour se distinguer, aucun opérateur fait l'effort, et quand un le fait, tout le monde le fait. 

Et pourtant là, il y a de quoi ratisser large. Faire des offres très intéressantes aux étudiants (en espérant qu'il change pas d'opérateur après), enfin bref. 

Il y a tellement d'idée à avoir, que je suis sur le cul d'en voir aucune, ou des offres minables.


----------



## Gwen (14 Mai 2012)

Je comprends que toi, tu ne puisses argumenter plus que ce que donnent les médias. Ce qui me semble logique, ce n'est à premier vu pas ton métier. Là où je trouve cela discutable, c'est lorsque des journaux ne font pas leur travail et sorte des vérités de comptoir.


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Mai 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je comprends que toi, tu ne puisses argumenter plus que ce que donnent les médias. Ce qui me semble logique, ce n'est à premier vu pas ton métier. Là où je trouve cela discutable, c'est lorsque des journaux ne font pas leur travail et sorte des vérités de comptoir.



J'ai oublié des mots dans mon post précédent désolé .

J'ai pas tellement besoin des médias, c'est juste le gouffre qu'il y a entre les besoins et les offres, le manque de prévoyance, le manque d'originalité, le manque d'idée, le manque d'initiative. 

En gros si il y a pas un fort lobbying on a rien. Cool. 

Bref je m'arrête là sur ce sujet j'ai beaucoup (trop?) de travail.


----------



## GroDan (14 Mai 2012)

Juste pour dire que tout fonctionne parfaitement, en tous cas pour le moment !

J'ai du me rendre en Suisse et en Italie, traverser une partie de l'Allemagne et miracle, j'ai reçu les sms et les coups de fils, tous comme j'ai pu en faire et en passer...bien sûr j'ai eu le facture qui va avec ! Mais plus besoin de souscrire les forfaits Europe et autres bidzouille commerciale...alors pour bosser c'est le top !
Après si vous ne voulez rien recevoir, ni payer il suffit de paramétrer votre appareil...
Surtout pour l'itinérance, notamment pour gérer son gps, via le smartphone ! A 1 le Mo, on fait gaffe !:rateau:


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Mai 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Oui, c'est vrai, tu as raison sur le fond.
> D'un autre côté, si on devait, sur un forum, fournir les sources de tous ses arguments, ça deviendrait compliqué.


Gwen a raison, sinon c'est la porte ouverte à tout. 




Polo35230 a dit:


> D'autant plus que la plupart du temps, ces sources sont discutables...


 Ca fait au moins un débat constructif et de là on avoir des raisonnements plus posés.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h24 ----------




JustTheWay a dit:


> Pour moi free n'apporte aucun changement, uniquement au niveau du prix.


Excuse du peu. C'est un facteur déterminant pour qu'un marché concurrentiel existe.




JustTheWay a dit:


> Des offres européennes, il y en a pas ou c'est extrêmement cher, les offres étudiants sont nuls.


Oui un nouvel opérateur pourrait s'engager sur la voie des appels intra-européen, ce serait à coup sur novateur.


----------



## bricbroc (15 Mai 2012)

Le chiffre officiel du jour : *2.6 millions d'abonnés* pour Free sur les 3 premiers mois de l'année.

Par contre impossible de connaitre la proportion de forfait à 0 ou 2.
Seule certitude : *100 millions de recette*.
Soit un peu plus de 12 de facture par bonhomme.

Bref : ni trop chaud, ni trop froid


----------



## PadawanMac (15 Mai 2012)

Ce sera intéressant et évidemment plus pertinent de voir les résultats sur 12 mois glissants pour mesurer le succés ou non de Free.


----------



## naas (15 Mai 2012)

4% de pdm c'est déjà un succès.


----------



## bricbroc (16 Mai 2012)

Perso je le vois surtout comme un caillou dans la godasse de celui, ou ceux, qui veulent faire aboutir le déploiement de la 4G 

Free va au plus simple et demande à Orange si sur ce sujet aussi, il se serait pas mieux de s'associer 
Mais Stéphane Richard n'est pas très chaud... 
et les SFR et autres BT en sont encore à se compter les crottes de nez....

Voilà ce qu'en dit la presse : Mutualisation des réseaux : la deuxième révolution Free


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Mai 2012)

Grosse erreur dès le début de l'article, encore une fois c'est les offres low cost des gros opérateurs qui largement baissé.

Il est quand même temps de faire la distinction entre : 
- Contrat téléphonique avec téléphone (Elle est où la grosse baisse là ???????)
- Contrat téléphonique uniquement
- Contrat téléphonique+ contrat de crédit

C'est chiant de lire à chaque fois les mêmes conneries.

Puis pour ce qui est de la 4G, free a cas investir ces bénéfices comme les autres, mais bon eux ils ont déjà beaucoup de travail avant.

Aucun intérêt pour les autres de s'allier avec FREE. 

Par contre BT et orange, vu qu'ils sont tous les deux avancés dans la 4G, cela peut être intéressant. Mais BT semble très investi dans la 4G.


----------



## madaniso (20 Mai 2012)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Ce sera intéressant et évidemment plus pertinent de voir les résultats sur 12 mois glissants pour mesurer le succés ou non de Free.



Ba ils seront surement devant Bouygues quand il va falloir lacher la 4G car quand Free pose une antenne 3G, elle est aussi 4G, suffit de tourner un bouton, ou presque


----------



## Polo35230 (21 Mai 2012)

madaniso a dit:


> quand Free pose une antenne 3G, elle est aussi 4G, suffit de tourner un bouton, ou presque



Le "presque", c'est la licence 4G et les accords d'itinérance à renégocier avec Orange (ou les autres)...
Parce que là, les débits seront colossaux, et même si actuellement, les coeurs de réseaux des opérateurs sont surdimensionnés, la 4G va tout changer...


----------



## fanougym (25 Juin 2012)

Je m'apprête à résilier chez free.

Réseau faible chez moi (zone rurale, déjà mal desservie par orange), déconnexions fréquentes, appels encore incertains (émission et réception), data catastrophique, bref, je bouge.

Me renseignant un peu sur les clauses , je crois comprendre que free ne rembourse pas le trop payé en cas de résiliation avant l'échéance.

Vous confirmez ?


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> Je m'apprête à résilier chez free.
> 
> Réseau faible chez moi (zone rurale, déjà mal desservie par orange), déconnexions fréquentes, appels encore incertains (émission et réception), data catastrophique, bref, je bouge.
> 
> ...



C'est quoi le trop payé ?

Free Mobile pourra suspendre après notification préalable par tout moyen, sans 
indemnité, tout ou partie du Service en cas de violation par labonné de ses 
obligations légales ou contractuelles telles que :
- perturbation du réseau Free Mobile ou celui des opérateurs partenaires ayant pour 
cause ou origine lutilisation du Service ou de la SIM par labonné, 
- fausse déclaration, usurpation didentité, ou défaut de régularisation dun dossier 
inexact,
- non paiement dune facture, du montant réclamé au titre du dépassement des 
communications hors forfait ou du dépôt de garantie,
- défaut dinformation didentifications et de coordonnées bancaires exactes à Free 
Mobile.
Free Mobile peut résilier le Contrat, par tout moyen, sans indemnité, lorsquune 
cause de suspension naura pas disparu dans un délai de 7 jours à compter de la 
suspension du Service.


----------



## Gwen (26 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est quoi le trop payé ?



C'est juste qu'ils ne remboursent pas au prorata de ton utilisation. Il vaut donc mieux résilier en fin de période qu'au début.


----------



## Simbouesse (26 Juin 2012)

C'est quoi ce HS, JTW ? 

Moi je résilierai chez Virgin quand il y aura des super offres 4G (même si mon iPhone 4S ne sera pas compatible  )


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juin 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> C'est quoi ce HS, JTW ?
> 
> Moi je résilierai chez Virgin quand il y aura des super offres 4G (même si mon iPhone 4S ne sera pas compatible  )



C'est pas du HS c'est le seul article qui concerne la résiliation dans les CGV


----------



## fanougym (27 Juin 2012)

mwouais, enfin là, il s'agit des clauses de résiliation de free envers ses usagés.

Moi, c'est tout le contraire...

bref, je quitte free sans amertume malgré cette petite mesquinerie, ils ont bien fait bouger les choses quand même.


----------



## JustTheWay (27 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> mwouais, enfin là, il s'agit des clauses de résiliation de free envers ses usagés.
> 
> Moi, c'est tout le contraire...
> 
> bref, je quitte free sans amertume malgré cette petite mesquinerie, ils ont bien fait bouger les choses quand même.




http://mobile.free.fr/docs/Conditions_Generales_Abonnement.pdf

Bon enfaite j'aurai plus du copier/coller l'article 6 .... 

Le Contrat entre en vigueur à compter de son acceptation par l&#8217;abonné et est conclu pour 
une durée indéterminée. Il est résiliable à tout moment par l&#8217;abonné ou par Free Mobile 
moyennant le respect d&#8217;un préavis de 10 jours à compter de la réception :
- d&#8217;une lettre de résiliation envoyée par l&#8217;abonné en recommandé avec avis de réception 
à Free Mobile &#8211; Résiliation - 75371 Paris Cedex 08,
- d&#8217;une lettre recommandée avec avis de réception envoyée par Free Mobile à l&#8217;abonné


----------



## naas (28 Juin 2012)

Il a plus Free, il a rien compris.


----------



## fanougym (29 Juin 2012)

il a Free, il n'a plus d'amis


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> il a Free, il n'a plus d'amis



Tu vas passer à quoi ?


----------



## Simbouesse (29 Juin 2012)

fanougym a dit:


> il a Free, il n'a plus d'amis



Paye tes amis alors


----------



## fanougym (29 Juin 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Tu vas passer à quoi ?



Je suis un nomade de la téléphonie mobile, depuis 10 ans, jamais resté plus de 12 mois chez un opérateur.

Là, je teste Red SFR, 24,90&#8364; /mois avec 1go de data.
à priori ce qui passe le mieux chez moi...

C'est fait pour ça le sans-engagement, non ?


----------



## naas (30 Juin 2012)

Le sans engagement c'est la liberté de changer sans un coût financier important. 
Ce n'est pas une obligation de changer


----------



## kylereese (2 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous, je viens de remarquer que c'est débridé chez moi, sur un reseau orange, 2 Juil . 2012 - Descendant 4.38 Mbps et Montant 3.23 Mbps, quelqu'un pe confirmer ?


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2012)

j'ai effectivement un gros "mieux" dans paris sur un émetteur orange


----------



## Simbouesse (2 Juillet 2012)

macinside a dit:


> j'ai effectivement un gros "mieux" dans paris sur un émetteur orange



Free dans Paris ça m'intéresse !
ça donne quoi ? Encore des rejets d'appel de temps en temps ? débit en hausse ?


----------



## JustTheWay (2 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Free dans Paris ça m'intéresse !
> ça donne quoi ? Encore des rejets d'appel de temps en temps ? débit en hausse ?



Raah put&àç c'est trop chiant les receptions manqués aussi ....


----------



## macinside (2 Juillet 2012)

Simbouesse a dit:


> Free dans Paris ça m'intéresse !
> ça donne quoi ? Encore des rejets d'appel de temps en temps ? débit en hausse ?



j'ai presque plus de rejet d'appel, j'ai entre 1 et 2 Mb la ou je suis, ce qui est un gros progrès par rapport  a il y a quelques semaines


----------



## Padawanlady (4 Juillet 2012)

pas de bol pour vous... moi, à Marne La Vallée , j'ai eu 2 pannes de réception émission depuis février...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> http://mobile.free.fr/docs/Conditions_Generales_Abonnement.pdf
> 
> Bon enfaite j'aurai plus du copier/coller l'article 6 ....
> 
> ...


Décidément, tu devrais réfléchir un peu plus longtemps avant de faire du copier coller....

Cet article concerne la résiliation pure et simple mais dans 99% des cas et c'est bien le cas de _fanougym_, on change d'opérateur et dans ce cas, la procédure n'est pas celle que tu cites (elle est même dangereuse puisqu'on perd la portabilité de son numéro).
Il suffit de s'abonner à un autre opérateur en utilisant son code RIO pour la portabilité *et c'est tout !*.
Fais donc attention à ce que tu écris.


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Juillet 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Décidément, tu devrais réfléchir un peu plus longtemps avant de faire du copier coller....
> 
> Cet article concerne la résiliation pure et simple mais dans 99% des cas et c'est bien le cas de _fanougym_, on change d'opérateur et dans ce cas, la procédure n'est pas celle que tu cites (elle est même dangereuse puisqu'on perd la portabilité de son numéro).
> Il suffit de s'abonner à un autre opérateur en utilisant son code RIO pour la portabilité *et c'est tout !*.
> Fais donc attention à ce que tu écris.



Premièrement, c'est lui qui a dit souhaiter résilier.

Deuxièmement, vu qu'il est chez FREE il connait la procédure de portabilité, qui est attaché à une résiliation, il n'y a aucun autre mot. Sauf que dans un cas, c'est toi qui résilie, dans l'autre c'est l'opérateur qui le fait. L'opérateur subroge tes droits. Et l'opérateur s'occupe de la portabilité du numéro c'est une résiliation accompagné d'une portabilité. 


Et c'est exactement la même chose, les mêmes articles qui s'appliquent .... 

Ensuite je réponds en fonction de la demande, il a bien dit résilié. Tu peux donc toi aussi faire attention a ce que tu écris, vu que j'ai lu nul part qu'il souhaitait effectuer une portabilité, et de toute manière c'est le second temps.

C'est pas parce que tu fais rien, qu'il se passe rien !!!!!!! Et il y a bien résiliation avec portabilité. C'est toujours les mêmes clauses, que ce soit toi, ou ton opérateur.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Juillet 2012)

Quelle mauvaise foi.... 
Et dire que quelques messages plus bas tu lui demandes : "Tu vas passer à quoi ?" :rateau:


----------



## JustTheWay (8 Juillet 2012)

MarcMame a dit:


> Quelle mauvaise foi....
> Et dire que quelques messages plus bas tu lui demandes : "Tu vas passer à quoi ?" :rateau:



Et alors qu'est ce que j'en sais moi si il va garder son numéro ?


----------



## fanougym (9 Juillet 2012)

Allons allons chers amis, cessez vos invectives à mon sujet et reprenez le cour normal de vos activités.

Et oui, pour lever le suspense ... je le confesse, je vais garder mon numéro...
Nous sommes donc bien en présence d'une résiliation accompagnée d'une demande de portabilité.

Mon humble question, à laquelle j'ai eu réponse, a simplement mis en évidence la petite mesquinerie de free, qui ne rembourse pas le trop payé en cas de résiliation (avec portabilité ou pas) en cours de mois...

That's all !


----------



## MarcMame (9 Juillet 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Et alors qu'est ce que j'en sais moi si il va garder son numéro ?


Et bien justement ! Quand on ne sait pas, soit on pose la question, soit on donne en réponse toutes les alternatives possibles pour la résiliation, à commencer par la plus courante, la plus évidente, la plus facile, celle que tu n'as pas donné et qui pourtant le concernait directement. 
Sans rancune, mais d'autres pourraient se poser la question, tomber sur tes messages et... faire une bêtise. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h26 ----------




fanougym a dit:


> la petite mesquinerie de free, qui ne rembourse pas le trop payé en cas de résiliation (avec portabilité ou pas) en cours de mois...


Effectivement, il semblerait que Free ne rembourse pas au prorata : le mois en cours est totalement du mais est ce spécifique à Free ?? (je parle des forfaits sans engagements uniquement, genre Sosh/RED/B&You)
A voir...

Dans un autre sens, lorsque je suis parti de Bouygues pour Free, il me restait 10 mois d'engagement à faire sur un forfait 24 mois.
Selon la loi Chatel, j'aurais du payer 25% des 10 mois restant mais en pratique : non seulement Bouygues ne m'a facturé le mois en cours qu'au prorata mais je n'ai jamais été facturé des 10 mois restant alors que cela représentait une bonne centaine d'Euros ! 
Merci Bouygues !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h34 ----------




fanougym a dit:


> Allons allons chers amis, cessez vos invectives à mon sujet


Ne soit pas egocentrique..  
Il ne s'agit pas que de toi mais de tout ceux qui seraient amenés à lire ce sujet.


----------

